# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Fevereiro 2017



## Gilmet (1 Fev 2017 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Luso Meteo (1 Fev 2017 às 09:36)

Bom dia.
Céu muito nublado, com algum vento. Choveu qualquer coisa de noite, levo 0,6mm acumulados.
Sigo com *8,6º*


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Fev 2017 às 11:19)

Bom dia.

O fevereiro começa com céu muito nublado e vento moderado constante de SSO - a corrente de ar marítimo saturado já se faz sentir no tecto de nuvens baixo.
Terminei o mês de janeiro com *151,6 mm* de *acumulado*, após a chuva fraca que caiu até às 00h.

Cá aguardamos pelo início das "hostilidades". Já esvaziei o udómetro de Hellman`s para atestar da validade do valores do sensor da Oregon. Para já o Oregon porta-se bem! Inclusivé, nas últimas medições comparativas obtive sempre valores marginais inferiores ao udómetro de Hellman`s.





*Tactual: 11,1ºC
Hr: 89%*​


----------



## cookie (1 Fev 2017 às 13:10)

Dia com céu nublado com algumas abertas e um muito tímido aguaceiro pelas 10:00. Deixo foto do panorama pelas 9:30.





Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (1 Fev 2017 às 13:34)

Boa tarde, 

por aqui algumas rajadas de vento e que já assobiam nas janelas.

Sigo com 13.4 ºc.


----------



## Paelagius (1 Fev 2017 às 13:57)

Boa tarde,

Estava prestes para dizer o mesmo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Fev 2017 às 14:20)

Boas,

Junto ao hospital de Gaia ( Monte da Virgem ), o vento sopra moderado com rajadas fortes. Os eucaliptos abanam bastante. 

Em casa, rajadas já acima dos *50km/h* de SSW.


----------



## jonas (1 Fev 2017 às 14:26)

Boas,
Aqui ainda choveu de noite, e acumulou 1.8 mm.
O vento está a aumentar, mas muito nitidamente.
Estão 13 graus e céu muito nublado.
Logo à noite chega a primeira frente..


----------



## qwerl (1 Fev 2017 às 14:45)

Boas

De noite ainda caiu um aguaceiro, e o acumulado é de 1mm.

O dia começou com algum sol, mas rapidamente encobriu, está cada vez mais escuro e carregado.
O vento também aumentou muito de intensidade nos últimos minutos, e já já rajadas fortes que fazem abanar as árvores. Não há dúvidas, aproxima-se bastante chuva 

Entretanto, já se consegue observar no radar uma mancha de precipitação fraca a organizar-se e a querer entrar no Litoral Norte...


----------



## Luso Meteo (1 Fev 2017 às 15:53)

Chove muito fraco agora, *10,5º*


----------



## qwerl (1 Fev 2017 às 16:17)

Também vai chovendo fraco por aqui puxada a vento moderado com rajadas fortes 

A camada de nuvens está cada vez mais compacta, a chuva mais intensa deverá estar para vir em breve


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Fev 2017 às 16:28)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Junto ao hospital de Gaia ( Monte da Virgem ), o vento sopra moderado com rajadas fortes. Os eucaliptos abanam bastante.
> 
> Em casa, rajadas já acima dos *50km/h* de SSW.



Qual é o teu record de rajada máxima?
O Ipma lá actualizou os avisos aí para vossa zona, agora sim o aviso está mais correcto.


----------



## james (1 Fev 2017 às 16:51)

Boa tarde.

Já chove por cá, já acumulei  os primeiros 2.4 mm de Fevereiro e deste mega - evento.

O vento começa a soprar já com rajadas de respeito.

Tatual:  10 graus


----------



## srr (1 Fev 2017 às 16:54)

james disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Já chove por cá, já acumulei  os primeiros 2.4 mm de Fevereiro e deste mega - evento.
> 
> ...



MEGA EVENTO ?? IRONIA ??

Aqui estão previsto no max 50mm e vento ate 50kms/hora......abaixo do normal, par ao Inverno!!!


----------



## james (1 Fev 2017 às 16:58)

srr disse:


> MEGA EVENTO ?? IRONIA ??
> 
> Aqui estão previsto no max 50mm e vento ate 50kms/hora......abaixo do normal, par ao Inverno!!!




Este é o seguimento do Litoral Norte, eu estou a falar para este seguimento e não para o país em geral.


----------



## jonas (1 Fev 2017 às 17:03)

Por aqui ainda não chove.


----------



## jonas (1 Fev 2017 às 17:46)

Já chove!


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Fev 2017 às 17:49)

Eco de aspecto violento, ao largo da costa de Viana do Castelo-Caminha...


----------



## Luso Meteo (1 Fev 2017 às 17:56)

Para já apenas chuviscou durante 5 minutos agora não chove e desce a temperatura, com *9,9º*
Vento para já fraco, por vezes uma ou outra rajada de 30km\h


----------



## james (1 Fev 2017 às 18:01)

Chove torrencialmente , acompanhado de muito vento!


----------



## jonas (1 Fev 2017 às 18:01)

Por aqui a chuva foi de pouca dura,  mas pelo radar a frente deve estar mesma a chegar cá
Uma rajada de 25 km/ h de vez em quando.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Fev 2017 às 18:13)

james disse:


> Chove torrencialmente , acompanhado de muito vento!


Pois, corresponde ao eco violento que referi...


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Fev 2017 às 18:37)

jonas_87 disse:


> Qual é o teu record de rajada máxima?
> O Ipma lá actualizou os avisos aí para vossa zona, agora sim o aviso está mais correcto.



Tenho registo de rajada máxima de *111km/h* , no passado dia 4 Maio 2015. ( Se bem me lembro, nesse dia o IPMA tinha na previsão descritiva rajadas de 80km/h para o Litoral Norte..  ).

 Apenas tenho registos com a Davis Vantage desde 18 Novembro 2014.


----------



## jonas (1 Fev 2017 às 18:41)

Parece que a chuva não está a querer passar da zona das serras de paços de ferreira, lordelo..


----------



## qwerl (1 Fev 2017 às 19:06)

Chuva moderada, vento com rajadas fortes, há pouco veio uma rajada muito forte, belo início deste grande evento que promete muita invernia até Segunda pelo menos 

2mm acumulados (Grijó) . A estação do joaopaulo registou há pouco 68km/h  Isto promete


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Fev 2017 às 19:07)

Chuva moderada puxada a vento, acumulados *2,4mm **


*


----------



## Luso Meteo (1 Fev 2017 às 19:40)

Chove bem, mas com pouco vento para já.* 1,5mm* acumulados.


----------



## james (1 Fev 2017 às 19:42)

Continua a chover certinho, o acumulado é  de 7.6 mm.
Esta frente  entrou a matar ,principalmente  o vento que sopra fortissimo.  E ja, infelizmente , com danos materiais e humanos  devido à  queda já de algumas árvores.

Aqui perto  ,um pinheiro  de grandes dimensões  caiu em cima de alguns carros que iam a passar, causando alguns feridos.


----------



## cookie (1 Fev 2017 às 19:52)

Grande temporal por aqui desde aproximadamente as 17:00. Estão 12 graus e a PA é de 1017.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (1 Fev 2017 às 19:57)

Chuva puxada a vento
Rajadas fortes..
Nao estou no local da estacao..
Ja entrou em vigor o aviso amarelo...


----------



## Luso Meteo (1 Fev 2017 às 19:59)

Continua a chover, fraco a moderado, sigo com 2,4mm.
*8,9º* e rajadas moderadas


----------



## james (1 Fev 2017 às 20:11)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Tenho registo de rajada máxima de *111km/h* , no passado dia 4 Maio 2015. ( Se bem me lembro, nesse dia o IPMA tinha na previsão descritiva rajadas de 80km/h para o Litoral Norte..  ).
> 
> Apenas tenho registos com a Davis Vantage desde 18 Novembro 2014.



Tantas árvores  cairam nesse dia na minha zona.


----------



## qwerl (1 Fev 2017 às 20:14)

Por aqui também vai chovendo fraco a moderado com vento moderado a forte, a chuva cai quase na horizontal e são visíveis as cortinas de chuva puxadas pelo vento. *3,8mm* acumulados em Grijó.

Grande noite de inverno que se está a compor


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Fev 2017 às 20:23)

Rajada máxima subiu para os *72 km/h *de Sul.
Acumulados *5,1mm *


----------



## jonas (1 Fev 2017 às 20:40)

Por aqui continua a chuva puxada a vento.
Agora sim, vento forte com rajadas fortes.
Temporal.


----------



## AJCS (1 Fev 2017 às 20:46)

Chove continuamente.
T.atual 10.9°C
HR 85%
PA 1012 mbar

Enviado do meu SM-J510FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (1 Fev 2017 às 20:58)

Boas,

Por aqui vai chovendo , sigo  com 7 mm acumulados. 

Vento  por vezes forte de SW ,rajada maxima até  ao  momento  68 km/ de SSW.


----------



## qwerl (1 Fev 2017 às 21:23)

Grande ventania nos últimos minutos  Rajadas muito fortes, o barulho parece de aviões a passar E isto ainda é só o aperitivo, o pior vai vir nos próximos dias onde acredito que podemos ter rajadas de 100/110km/h 

Ainda agora uma rajada de 76km/h na estação do joaopaulo.

O pequeno ribeiro que passa aqui perto já subiu bastante o seu caudal, ainda assim a estação de Grijó leva apenas* 6,1mm*. Vai chovendo fraco...


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Fev 2017 às 21:27)

Ora muito boa gente amiga das tempestades. 

Por cá vamos tendo chuva fraca a moderada, puxadinha a vento, vento este moderado agora.
Ao final da tarde o vento soprou moderado com rajadas moderadas a fortes (no limite).
Vento médio máx. de 28 Km\h e rajada máx. de 43 Km\h. Fraquito...
O *acumulado* é "vergonhoso": *6,3mm*.

*
Tactual: 10,0ºC
Hr: 95%*​


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Fev 2017 às 21:44)

O vento já se faz ouvir e de que maneira. Por agora sem chuva. 



Veremos o que nos reservam as próximas horas.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (1 Fev 2017 às 21:48)

Boa noite! Vento moderado S/SW, chuva puxada a vento


----------



## dopedagain (1 Fev 2017 às 21:57)

Vento fortíssimo em Ponte de Lima, finalmente Inverno. Chove sem parar desde as 18h


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Fev 2017 às 22:22)

Acumulados *5,9 mm*  Rajada máxima de *78 km/h *de Sul 

Gráfico da velocidade do vento e rajadas da minha estação:





Imagem satélite atual, visíveis algumas células com atividade elétrica:


----------



## RamalhoMR (1 Fev 2017 às 22:29)

Boa Noite
Por Braga choveu de forma fraca/moderada nas últimas horas. Agora é o vento que já sopra alguma intensidade com uma ou outra rajada mais interessante


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Fev 2017 às 22:36)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Acumulados *5,9 mm*  Rajada máxima de *78 km/h *de Sul
> 
> Gráfico da velocidade do vento e rajadas da minha estação:
> 
> ...



Estou a seguir a tua estação com particular interesse, tiveste agora 80,4 km/h.
Isto vai bem encaminhado para teres registos agressivos.


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Fev 2017 às 23:02)

jonas_87 disse:


> Estou a seguir a tua estação com particular interesse, tiveste agora 80,4 km/h.
> Isto vai bem encaminhado para teres registos agressivos.



O problema é que os estragos começam a aparecer ... , vamos ver como evolui a situação.

Rajadas fortes também também no Porto Leixões







http://www.apdl.pt/meteorologia


----------



## james (1 Fev 2017 às 23:07)

Que vendaval impressionante que aqui vai. Está a chover bastante, mas é tão puxada a vento que acho que o meu pluviometro já nem está a registar os dados reais. 
Noite de inverno à antiga.... 

Se isto é apenas um aperitivo para amanhã, então vai tudo pelos ares...


----------



## Nando Costa (1 Fev 2017 às 23:19)

Por aqui noite de temporal. Rajadas fortes de vento que já metem respeito e o evento só agora se iniciou. Boa noite.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Fev 2017 às 23:33)

Boa noite.

De facto o vento agora intensificou-se. Vento médio de 25 Km\h e rajada de 37 Km\h.
A chuva parou entretanto e o *acumulado* é de *7,4 mm*.

Vou observando aqui da sala uma zona a 300 metros em linha reta, onde vivi 4 anos antes de me mudar para esta casa. Vejo as árvores a fazer a "vénia" ao senhor vento...Ali seguramente que o vento médio e as rajadas serão muito mais fortes. Eu senti que quando lá vivia tinha uma "porta" aberta para sudoeste, abanava tudo, o frenesim do vento era uma constante.
Aqui onde tenho a estação é claramente menos sujeito aos ventos e "engana" quem pensa que os ventos por cá são "mansos"...

*Tactual: 11,0ºC
Hr: 96%*​


----------



## ampa62 (2 Fev 2017 às 00:29)

Boa noite,

Fechei o dia de ontem com 12,7 mm acumulados.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (2 Fev 2017 às 00:35)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> De facto o vento agora intensificou-se. Vento médio de 25 Km\h e rajada de 37 Km\h.
> A chuva parou entretanto e o *acumulado* é de *7,4 mm*.
> ...



Boa Noite Caro Aristocrata, Boa Noite Caros Colegas do fórum,

De facto destaca-se claramente o vento nesta noite invernal.
Rajadas começam a impor respeito e ainda estamos no aperitivo.
Pressão Barométrica em queda (atualmente nos 1007 hPa).

Bom Nowcasting a todos....


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Fev 2017 às 00:47)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> De facto *destaca-se claramente o vento* nesta noite invernal.
> *Rajadas começam a impor respeito* e ainda estamos no aperitivo.



Boa madrugada Eljicuatro e demais membros e visitantes do nosso espaço.

De facto o vento destaca-se para já.

Por aqui tive há pouco rajada de 59 Km\h. O que para aqui é muito. E aqui perto muito mais decerto. Mesmo que com vento médio máximo de 30 km\h.
Vai chuviscando\chuva fraca, bem puxada a vento. Ainda não acumulou desde as 00h.
O GFS na saída das 18h (cuidado que pode enganar...) prevê 245,3 mm para cá nos próximos dias. Se for realístico (não me parece!) e atendendo à especificidade da Chã de Ferreira, seria superior o acumulado total.
Resta então o acompanhamento ao momento destes eventos.

*PAtm: 1007,0 hPa
Tactual: 11,6ºC
Hr: 96%*​


----------



## PauloSR (2 Fev 2017 às 00:57)

Boa noite a todos! 

Até agora, uma noite normal pela Povoa de Lanhoso. Chuva moderada e vento sem ser digno de destaque...


----------



## SLM (2 Fev 2017 às 06:11)

Um trovão isolado por aqui


----------



## jonas (2 Fev 2017 às 07:42)

Bom dia,
noite de chuva puxada a vento.
As rajadas faziam-se ouvir, e a chuva tambem...
Agora amainou


----------



## james (2 Fev 2017 às 07:42)

Bom dia. 

Noite de muita chuva e vento. 

Acumulado de 22.8 mm. 

PA: 999 hPa


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Fev 2017 às 07:48)

A minha estação deixou de emitir...
Sendo assim posso apenas dizer que estão *8,2º* (Estação do LIDL)
Quanto ao vento está muito forte por aqui...


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Fev 2017 às 08:25)

Trovoada por aqui.


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2017 às 08:32)

Clarão a Oeste, muito escuro 

*14.6 mm* acumulados por aqui


----------



## guimeixen (2 Fev 2017 às 08:32)

Trovoada à pouco!


----------



## karkov (2 Fev 2017 às 08:34)

Troveja seguido por Guimarães 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## AJCS (2 Fev 2017 às 08:40)

E com chuva e vento forte. 

Enviado do meu SM-J510FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Fev 2017 às 08:46)

Trovoada também por aqui...
E o raio da estação continua sem emitir dado, lá vou ter de retirar o RS artesanal para tirar e voltar a por as pilhas. Isto se não tiver avariado mesmo devido à chuva lol


----------



## RamalhoMR (2 Fev 2017 às 08:48)

Trovoada por Guimarães-Polvoreira. Escuro como tudo


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Fev 2017 às 09:03)

Tempestade medonha passou por aqui, infelizmente a estação não está a funcionar mas posso dizer que as rajadas devem ter rondado os 100km\h e deve ter chovido uns 10mm rapidamente. Muita trovoada mesmo aqui em cima fiquei brevemente sem eletricidade, estava a jogar Playstation foi tudo abaixo até temi que tivesse queimado tudo...


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Fev 2017 às 09:23)

A estação do JoãoPaulo está com uma rajada máxima de 93 km/h.


----------



## rokleon (2 Fev 2017 às 09:40)

Chegou cá a trovoada também, há 10 minutos ouviu-se.


----------



## cookie (2 Fev 2017 às 09:44)

Muito vento por VC, pelas 8:30 ouviram-se uns roncos e a luz tremelicou. Estou neste momento em perafita e está muito escuro para sul.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Paelagius (2 Fev 2017 às 10:01)

Bom dia,

Céu com mammatus bem definidos

Enviado do meu VF-895N através de Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (2 Fev 2017 às 10:05)

Aguaceiro torrencial com algum granizo.

Acumulado subiu de 5,6mm para 9,7mm.


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Fev 2017 às 10:07)

A minha estação pifou, já lhe retirei e voltei a colocar as pilhas e nem dá sinal. Antes quando metia as pilhas uma luz vermelha acendia agora na dá sinal, creio que se terá queimado com a chuva. Como é que é possível fazerem uma estação com pluviómetro que não resiste à chuva? Grande LOL
Terminando o offtopic:
Por agoa céu nublado, vento fraco e temperatura de *7,5º*


----------



## Paelagius (2 Fev 2017 às 10:14)

Intervalo com céu limpo.

A aguardar por mais...

Enviado do meu VF-895N através de Tapatalk


----------



## Paelagius (2 Fev 2017 às 10:23)

A panela em ebulição…

Mammatus 10:04


----------



## guimeixen (2 Fev 2017 às 10:31)

Este último aguaceiro fez a temperatura descer bem, ia com 10,1ºC e agora estão 8,7ºC. 11,2mm acumulados.

Vídeo de uns dos relâmpagos e trovões do ínicio da manhã e um do granizo de à poucos minutos.


----------



## dopedagain (2 Fev 2017 às 10:34)

autentico diluvio em ponte de lima, vento trovoada chuva


----------



## karkov (2 Fev 2017 às 10:39)

Granizo agora por Guimarães 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## AJCS (2 Fev 2017 às 10:40)

Neste momento trovões e granizo. 

Enviado do meu SM-J510FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Guedes 114 (2 Fev 2017 às 10:41)

*PREVISÃO METEOROLÓGICA –02/05FEV*

•Passagem de uma frente fria polar (actividade Moderada a Forte) associada a várias depressões(966HPA), a WNW da Península Ibérica, em deslocamento para SE e a enfraquecer mas que irá implicar um agravamento significativo das condições meteorológicas entre os dias 02 a 05FEV;

•As previsões apontam para vento moderado a forte dos quadrantes WSW, com rajadas que podem atingir os 50 km/h nas zonas do litoral, rodando no fim do período para W.

•Aumento gradual da agitação marítima,com ondulação de W de 4 a 6 metros,aumentando para 6 a 8 metros durante o dia 02FEV,decrescendo a partir do dia 03FEV;

•Prevê-seque esta situação deverá observar um desagravamento a partir do final do dia 03FEV.


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Fev 2017 às 10:45)

Foz do Douro 







http://www.jn.pt/local/videos/inter...gitacao-maritima-na-foz-do-porto-5643337.html


----------



## Nando Costa (2 Fev 2017 às 10:46)

Boas. Por aqui tudo calmo, depois de uma noite de temporal. Para já nada a assinalar, a trovoada essa não quer nada com esta região. Vamos ver o que as próximas horas nos reservam.


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Fev 2017 às 10:51)

A chuvada que caiu aqui há meia hora, com rajadas e algum granizo:


----------



## RamalhoMR (2 Fev 2017 às 10:54)

Second round de aguaceiros e trovoada por Guimarães. Desta vez com granizo a acompanhar.


----------



## Nando Costa (2 Fev 2017 às 11:02)

E nós aqui a ver tudo a passar a norte do Porto. Neste momento, brilha o sol.


----------



## Guedes 114 (2 Fev 2017 às 11:17)

Boas a todos...

Neste momento pelo Porto faz lembrar aquela música do Marco Paulo...
"Sempre que brilha o Sol naquela praia..."


----------



## guimeixen (2 Fev 2017 às 11:29)

Trovão! Bastante escuro.


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Fev 2017 às 11:31)

Cada ronco!


----------



## guimeixen (2 Fev 2017 às 11:43)

Que chuvada acompanhada de granizo e vários relâmpagos!


----------



## skinnedpt (2 Fev 2017 às 11:59)

Já vou com 15,3mm por aqui...


----------



## Nando Costa (2 Fev 2017 às 12:17)

Agora sim, chuva forte puxada a vento. Só falta a trovoada aparecer.


----------



## guimeixen (2 Fev 2017 às 12:34)

Fotos deste último aguaceiro a aproximar-se:




Storm approaching by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Storm approaching by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr

[url=https://flic.kr/p/RwWppC]
	

Storm approaching by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Fev 2017 às 12:54)

Ondas já com alguma imponência na Foz do Douro :







A boia de Leixões, registou para já uma altura máxima de* 9,18 metros* , deixo aqui a evolução das ultimas 24horas:







Daqui avistam-se grandes vagas, impressionante.


----------



## cookie (2 Fev 2017 às 13:08)

Fotos do céu de Azurara pelas 11:30. A maré estava basa mas o mar já bastante forte.





















Pelas 12:15 caiu um aguaceiro forte. De momento já não chove.
Tenho informação que em Barcelos, zona de moure, caiu bastante granizo e estava bastante frio.
Por aqui tenho 14 graus.
Perto da bomba da CEPSA na zona da Exponor os outdoors de publicidade sofreram com o vento forte. Várias chapas da estrutura caíram, por sorte caíram muito perto da estrutura, inclusive uma ficou a abraçar o pé dessa estrutura.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (2 Fev 2017 às 13:13)

Detectadas olas de 16,4 metros camino de Iberia al noreste de Azores:


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Fev 2017 às 13:33)

A minha estação já dá outra vez, foi por causa da humidade...
Neste momento 8,1º e chove bem. Vou então relatar o acumulado a partir das 13:00, pois só a partir dessa hora a estação voltou a funcionar.
Sigo então com *0,6mm* acumulados desde as 13h.


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2017 às 13:38)

Por aqui *16 mm* acumulados.

Vento com rajadas fortes de SW/WSW e 12.5 ºc actuais.

Mais logo chega nova frente que deverá deixar bons acumulados


----------



## cookie (2 Fev 2017 às 13:46)

Algo a caminho que deve cair a sul de VC ou no mar.











Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## supercell (2 Fev 2017 às 13:49)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Ondas já com alguma imponência na Foz do Douro :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas, onde se acede a esse gráfico? É por aqui? http://www.hidrografico.pt/boias-ondografo.php

Por aqui após uma manhã de chuva e alguma trovoada, está tudo mais calmo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Fev 2017 às 13:53)

supercell disse:


> Boas, onde se acede a esse gráfico? É por aqui? http://www.hidrografico.pt/boias-ondografo.php
> 
> Por aqui após uma manhã de chuva e alguma trovoada, está tudo mais calmo.



Sim. Desce a página e clica em gráficos .

Neste momento a altura máxima é de *10,3m.*


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2017 às 14:08)

Forte chuvada neste momento


----------



## Paelagius (2 Fev 2017 às 14:10)

Chove com intensidade

Enviado do meu VF-895N através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2017 às 14:15)

*22.4 mm* e continua a chover, forte aguaceiro. 

ISEP também já acima dos 20 mm 

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Fev 2017 às 14:18)

Forte aguaceiro por aqui, até faz fumo, *7,1 mm* 

Rajadas fortes de WNW


----------



## supercell (2 Fev 2017 às 14:21)

Ah, certo andei lá perto e não vi, obrigado JoaoPaulo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Fev 2017 às 14:28)

Snifa disse:


> *22.4 mm* e continua a chover, forte aguaceiro.
> 
> ISEP também já acima dos 20 mm
> 
> http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/


Sim essa célula tem um aspecto forte no radar...


----------



## skinnedpt (2 Fev 2017 às 15:42)

No furadouro já está complicado:

http://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/furadouro/

Incrível como as pessoas estão junto à costa...


----------



## huguh (2 Fev 2017 às 16:16)

Situação na foz do Porto e Ovar

http://www.jn.pt/local/videos/inter...gitacao-maritima-na-foz-do-porto-5643337.html


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Fev 2017 às 16:21)

guimeixen disse:


> Fotos deste último aguaceiro a aproximar-se:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Foi pena ter passado de raspão, pois vinha carregadinha. Em Amares e na Póvoa de Lanhoso deve ter caído uma bela rega.


Neste momento está bem mais calmo, com ceú muito nublado e sem chuva.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Fev 2017 às 17:28)

Deixo aqui as fotos de alguém que enfrentou uma onda, acabando depois por ficar debaixo dela, segundo um membro aqui do fórum que identificou o local como sendo o molho norte, na foz do Douro.
Todo o cuidado é pouco, primeiro deve-se pensar na nossa própria segurança, e só depois em tirar uma "lindas" fotos.
O restante conteúdo está no tópico https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/tesourinhos-deprimentes-da-meteorologia-e-clima.1508/page-42

Álbum


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2017 às 18:34)

Bons aguaceiros que têm caído, sigo com *25 mm* acumulados  

Mais fresco com 11.3 ºc actuais.

*26.2 mm *no ISEP:

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/


----------



## jonas (2 Fev 2017 às 18:41)

Boas,
Dia marcado por aguaceiros e trovodas, 22 mm acumulados
Rajada maxima de 50.1 km/h


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Fev 2017 às 18:43)

Boa tarde,

Tarde com alguma precipitação, vento intensificou-se um pouco nesta última hora. Acumulados *13mm* para já...


----------



## qwerl (2 Fev 2017 às 18:51)

Boas

Por aqui o dia foi de aguaceiros por vezes fortes acompanhados de rajadas muito fortes, principalmente de manhã.
Á tarde o vento acalmou, mas tende a acelerar outra vez nas próximas horas, para mais uma noite bem invernal, provavelmente pior que a última noite...

A estação de Grijó acumulou *16,3mm* até agora. Vai chovendo fraco. O vento também é fraco, mas vai aumentar muito em breve, rajadas de 100km/h ou mais não são de excluir  
Estou a 5km do mar mas ouve-se muito o barulho, passei por lá há pouco e caía alguma chuva, vento moderado a forte, muito vapor no ar e visibilidade reduzida, autêntica borrasca


----------



## jonas (2 Fev 2017 às 19:02)

Para quem quiser seguir em direto a praia do furadouro:
http://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/furadouro/
Nota: a beachcam esta numa zona ainda com alguma areal, normalmente a zona pior nestes eventos e a sul...


----------



## james (2 Fev 2017 às 19:12)

Boa noite.

Por aqui vai chuviscando, mas o vento, para já,  é nulo.
A calma precede a tempestade?

Embora hoje já tenha um acumulado razoável, de 24.1 mm.


O mar é que está bravo. Moro a 1 km do mar e estou a ouvi- lo como se o tivesse aqui na minha sala, um barulho profundo e imponente.  Há pouco dei um saltinho até perto do mar ( a uma distância segura)  e o mar já ocupava por completo a praia, já estava a atacar as dunas!!


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Fev 2017 às 19:14)

Deixo aqui uma foto que tirei esta tarde, Capela Senhor da Pedra :





E também um pequeno video :


Boia de Leixões


----------



## António josé Sales (2 Fev 2017 às 19:17)

Joaopaulo disse:


> E também um pequeno video :


Excelente video muitos parabéns!!!!!!!


----------



## cookie (2 Fev 2017 às 20:05)

Vídeo de hoje, há coisa de 1 hora, o mar a chegar à marginal da Póvoa de Varzim
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1223244211056323&id=100001122679976

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Fev 2017 às 20:21)




----------



## skinnedpt (2 Fev 2017 às 20:31)

Tudo calmo, a pressão já aumentou, não chove, não faz vento.
Até ver já tive dias sem avisos muito piores que hoje.


----------



## huguh (2 Fev 2017 às 20:41)

Na cmtv está a passar que 4 pessoas foram arrastadas por uma onda, uma está desaparecida...
não diz onde foi


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Fev 2017 às 20:42)

*Quatro pessoas apanhadas pelas ondas na Gafanha da Nazaré*

Quatro pessoas que passeavam na praia da Costa Nova em Ílhavo, na Gafanha da Nazaré, foram apanhadas por uma onda. Três foram resgatadas mas uma está desaparecida. As autoridades apelaram ao longo do dia para que a população evite as zonas junto ao mar dado o período de agitação marítima.

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...-apanhadas-pelas-ondas-na-Gafanha-da-Nazare-1

Mais uma vez todo o cuidado é pouco, uma vida vale mais do que umas fotos ou um simples video. 
Eu gosto muito de tirar fotos aos rios e ás ribeiras quando elas estão na sua carga máxima, e por vezes até fora já do leito, mas tento sempre meter a minha segurança em 1º lugar escolhendo se possível um local elevado e seguro.


----------



## guimeixen (2 Fev 2017 às 20:42)

Fotos e vídeos de hoje de tarde na zona de Ofir. Deixo também um vídeo que achei engraçado da espuma a abanar.





Crashing waves by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Crashing waves by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Crashing waves by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Crashing waves by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Crashing waves by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Stinger (2 Fev 2017 às 21:11)

O mar galgou perto da pizza Hut na foz e apanhou um homem que andava a correr


----------



## jonas (2 Fev 2017 às 21:14)

Stinger disse:


> O mar galgou perto da pizza Hut na foz e apanhou um homem que andava a correr


Enfim, a imprudencia das pessoas, mesmo com avisos vermelhos!


----------



## Stinger (2 Fev 2017 às 21:16)

jonas disse:


> Enfim, a imprudencia das pessoas, mesmo com avisos vermelhos!


A proteção civil e a polícia devia ter fechado a marginal até ao castelo do queijo mas pronto


----------



## cookie (2 Fev 2017 às 21:29)

Pedro1993 disse:


>


Não consigo aceder ao vídeo, não sei se mais alguém está com este problema.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (2 Fev 2017 às 21:34)

Forte rajada de vento!


----------



## Célia Salta (2 Fev 2017 às 21:34)

cookie disse:


> Não consigo aceder ao vídeo, não sei se mais alguém está com este problema.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


Eu tb nao ...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (2 Fev 2017 às 21:36)

Boa noite! Chuva fraca e vento fraco


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Fev 2017 às 21:52)

cookie disse:


> Não consigo aceder ao vídeo, não sei se mais alguém está com este problema.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk



Não é um vídeo, é simplesmente uma foto que está hospedada no facebook, eu por aqui consigo aceder á foto sem problemas através da ligação colocada no forum.

A foto é esta, que tinha publicado em cima.


----------



## JAlves (2 Fev 2017 às 21:54)

cookie disse:


> Não consigo aceder ao vídeo, não sei se mais alguém está com este problema.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk





Célia Salta disse:


> Eu tb nao ...



É normal...é uma foto.


----------



## cookie (2 Fev 2017 às 21:56)

Stinger disse:


> O mar galgou perto da pizza Hut na foz e apanhou um homem que andava a correr


É um perigo... As pessoas não se capacitam... Há uns anos foi um senhor a passear o canito no passeio inferior. O senhor conseguiu segurar-se mas o cão foi arrastado pelas ondas. Por incrível que pareça, um bocado depois apareceu encharcado à porta de casa. Na altura foi noticiado. 
O mar não está para facilitismos e mesmo a marginal não estando cortada (devia sim) as pessoas deviam ter alguma prudência.
Que horror...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Fev 2017 às 22:00)

james disse:


> Forte rajada de vento!



Já se nota novo aumento da intensidade do vento. Rajadas a rondar os *50km/h*

Porto de Leixões :






http://www.apdl.pt/meteorologia


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Fev 2017 às 22:03)

Boa noite.

Entre períodos de chuva e aguaceiros, acompanhados de trovoada (pela manhã), o *acumulado* de hoje está nos *36,8 mm*.
O vento soprou moderado a forte, com rajadas, ao início da madrugada; rajada máxima de 59 Km\h.
Neste momento temos vento fraco a moderado de S.
Vai chuviscando de forma intermitente.
A sensação térmica é de frio nesta altura.

*Tactual: 9,4ºC
Taparente: 7,0ºC
Hr: 94%
*​*Hoje de tarde na praia da Quebrada, freguesia de lavra, em Matosinhos:


*
Desculpem alguma (bastante) falta de qualidade na captação, mas fiz o que pude...


----------



## cookie (2 Fev 2017 às 22:04)

JAlves disse:


> É normal...é uma foto.


Nem a vídeo nem a foto, apenas à informação conteúdo indisponível. Provavelmente não está público.
E no link surge "vídeo" e não "photo"...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (2 Fev 2017 às 22:15)

O vento está a aumentar bastante de intensidade nos últimos minutos, e recomeçou a chover fraco...

O cenário é de pré-temporal lá fora. Está uma noite de inverno a contento dos meteoloucos
Segundo a descritiva do IPMA esta promete ser uma noite com todos os ingredientes: chuva com fartura, vento com rajadas até 100km/h(120 nas terras altas), possibilidade de trovoada, granizo, neve nas terras altas, agitação marítima, que mais se pode pedir? Esperemos que sem estragos
O mar faz uma barulheira incrível, apesar de morar a 5km do mar o barulho é de como se as ondas estivessem a rebentar aqui perto
O acumulado é de *16,8mm *em Grijó


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Fev 2017 às 22:29)

Eco intenso perto de Esposende. Atenção pessoal


----------



## JAlves (2 Fev 2017 às 22:39)

cookie disse:


> Nem a vídeo nem a foto, apenas à informação conteúdo indisponível. Provavelmente não está público.
> E no link surge "vídeo" e não "photo"...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk



Ah, ok, peço desculpa, pensei que estavas a ver a imagem e pensavas ser um video.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (2 Fev 2017 às 22:45)

Temp. actual de 12.2ºC e HR 85%
Vento a aumentar de intensidade


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Fev 2017 às 22:47)

Boa noite,

por aqui o vento já se faz ouvir outra vez. De momento sem chuva.


Entretanto a menina vem cheia de força. Bastante actividade eléctrica na frente. Veremos se não gasta a electricidade toda no alto mar.






Imaginem estar de barco a passar debaixo disto, com a força que o mar leva, mais o vento, chuva e trovoada, minha nossa, que paraíso......ou não...


----------



## cookie (2 Fev 2017 às 22:54)

JAlves disse:


> Ah, ok, peço desculpa, pensei que estavas a ver a imagem e pensavas ser um video.



Não há problema!


----------



## cookie (2 Fev 2017 às 22:58)

Ruipedroo disse:


> (...)
> Imaginem estar de barco a passar debaixo disto, com a força que o mar leva, mais o vento, chuva e trovoada, minha nossa, que paraíso......ou não...



Por isso é que eu, barcos e alto mar, não obrigada!

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Paelagius (2 Fev 2017 às 23:38)

Depois de uma tarde relativamente serena, intercalada por períodos de chuva, torna o vento a soprar com intensidade.



cookie disse:


> Por isso é que eu, barcos e alto mar, não obrigada!
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk



Não é permitido sair assim… Apenas é permitido a navios com dimensões previamente estabelecidas pelas autoridades.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (2 Fev 2017 às 23:59)

Por aqui predomina o vento moderado, com rajadas fortes
De momento não chove
Temp. 13.9 
HR- 83%


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Fev 2017 às 00:01)

Chove praticamente na horizontal  

Bate com força nas janelas!


----------



## james (3 Fev 2017 às 00:10)

Está fortíssimo o vento, até assobia... 

PA em queda acelerada...


----------



## PauloSR (3 Fev 2017 às 00:28)

Boa noite,

Chove de momento, com 10ºC. O vento, pouco se faz notar ate ao momento.

Hoje à tarde estive pela zona de Ofir. Amanhã publicarei alguns videos...


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Fev 2017 às 00:36)

Imagem satélite atual:







Vento continua a aumentar , sopra a* 40 km/h* ( vento médio 10 min ) , com rajadas de *74km/h* de SSW


----------



## Paelagius (3 Fev 2017 às 00:38)

Se isto chegasse cá…


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Fev 2017 às 00:39)

Porto de Leixões


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Fev 2017 às 00:42)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Imagem satélite atual:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Acho que vais mesmo bater o teu record de 111 km/h.
A tua zona é ventosa, olhando para os registos de sempre da tua estação, com um evento desta magnitude ,grandes registos em perspectiva.


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Fev 2017 às 00:55)

Isto está medonho. Que ventania! 



Acho que vou para a varanda filmar.


----------



## qwerl (3 Fev 2017 às 01:01)

O tempo está nitidamente a piorar, há pouco choveu forte(por momentos torrencial) acompanhado de fortes rajadas de vento que empurravam a chuva quase na horizontal  Noite de temporal à antiga, já nem sabia o que era isto...
O acumulado em Grijó ainda subiu aos 17,8mm
O novo dia segue com 2,3mm, por agora não chove mas o vento é moderado a forte com rajadas muito fortes, até assobia, e o mar continua a fazer muito barulho, enfim bela noite


----------



## skinnedpt (3 Fev 2017 às 01:31)

A trovoada é que parece que desapareceu ao chegar a terra.


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Fev 2017 às 01:32)

Jasus!!!

Que série de rajadas ciclónicas agora. Acho que no meu jardim ficou tudo virado do avesso, pelo menos ouvi muito barulho. Isto está bem violento.


----------



## ACampos (3 Fev 2017 às 01:37)

Aqui por Matosinhos, sentes-se as janelas a abanar com o vento fortíssimo! Que bom estar na cama e sentir o temporal... Só falta mesmo a trovoada


----------



## Paelagius (3 Fev 2017 às 01:38)




----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Fev 2017 às 01:41)

Verdadeiro temporal lá fora! Vento médio toca agora nos *50**km/h* 

O que vale, são as duas janelas com vidros-duplos


----------



## Paelagius (3 Fev 2017 às 01:44)




----------



## ACampos (3 Fev 2017 às 01:46)

Pelo radar parece que está a vir para cá (área do Porto), uma celulazinha embebida que pode trazer alguma graça


----------



## cookie (3 Fev 2017 às 01:49)

Pelo que ouço dos respiros da casa de banho, está brutal lá fora. Este temporal é daqueles capaz de levantar a cobertura do prédio, já por isso ter acontecido varias vezes no passado, o condomínio mandou reforçar o sistema que segura a cobertura. Não tivessem feito isso é com este temporal aquilo já tinha levantado.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Fev 2017 às 01:59)

Paelagius disse:


>



Registou agora uma de* 90,36km/h*


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Fev 2017 às 02:08)

Incrível o que se está a passar lá fora!!!

Acabo de ver powerflash's a oeste!


----------



## cookie (3 Fev 2017 às 02:24)

Uauuu





Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Fev 2017 às 02:29)

Rajada de *101 km/h*, há instantes !

Está perigoso


----------



## Elmamado (3 Fev 2017 às 02:30)

Zona da Madalena Gaia está um vento que parece que leva tudo!


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Fev 2017 às 02:39)

Luz acaba de piscar em toda a cidade!! 


Medo!


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Fev 2017 às 02:42)

Novo record vento médio sopra a *63km/h
*


----------



## SLM (3 Fev 2017 às 02:46)

Luzes a piscar, coisas a voar lá fora, assobios sem fim até tenho medo de estar junto às janelas 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## GabKoost (3 Fev 2017 às 03:59)

Aqui no extremo Norte do concelho de Guimarães não há energia há várias horas. Consigo ver a poluição luminosa atrás das montanhas relativas à Braga e no fundo do Vale a Guimarães. 

Mas aqui, penumbra completa. Parece que voltei à infância e aos invernos de antigamente!


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Fev 2017 às 04:05)

Já vejo trovoada


----------



## supercell (3 Fev 2017 às 04:23)

Aí no norte já está a bombar...., por aqui ainda só vento forte.


----------



## GabKoost (3 Fev 2017 às 04:36)

Vejo relâmpagos no céu todos os 15 segundos mas não oiço trovões. Não sei por onde ela andará mas coitados de quem estiverem por baixo dela.

Continuo sem energia por cá. Há tarde a box da Meo queimou e disseram que não vinham trocar até segunda feira (xau xau clássico) e até ver tenho a arca a descongelar!


----------



## PauloSR (3 Fev 2017 às 04:44)

Um inferno na Povoa de Lanhoso! Indescritível!!!!


----------



## SLM (3 Fev 2017 às 04:45)

Ventania non stop, luz liga e desliga e oiço chapas de metal no meu quintal... eu não tenho chapas de metal no quintal portanto alguma voou até cá... Surgem os primeiros trovões ao longe. 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## PauloSR (3 Fev 2017 às 04:48)

Inenarrável o que se passa na Povoa de Lanhoso! Vento fortíssimo, relampagos a cada 10segundos... Cenario medonho! O radar mostra bem isso


----------



## ELJICUATRO (3 Fev 2017 às 04:52)

GabKoost disse:


> Vejo relâmpagos no céu todos os 15 segundos mas não oiço trovões. Não sei por onde ela andará mas coitados de quem estiverem por baixo dela.
> 
> Continuo sem energia por cá. Há tarde a box da Meo queimou e disseram que não vinham trocar até segunda feira (xau xau clássico) e até ver tenho a arca a descongelar!



Boa Noite Sócio, Boa Noite aos colegas do fórum,

Confirmo, avisto clarões regulares sem ouvir os tambores. Está toda a zona Braga Sul sem eletricidade, cada rajada de vento assustadora, acordei com o som digno dos melhores filmes de terror. Aviso laranja bem lançado pelo Ipma porque as rajadas desta tempestade não ficam nada atrás da Xynthia, Klaus ou Gong. Atualmente voltou a chuva e a luz mas por quanto tempo?

Sem dúvida uma madrugada cheia de adrenalina no litoral Minhoto e acredito que haverá certamente estragos com a potência do vento, esperando que não haja vítimas neste evento.

Atualização: 05:22

Tudo calmo neste momento. Voltou tudo à normalidade.


----------



## RamalhoMR (3 Fev 2017 às 04:52)

Surreal a intempérie que se abateu aqui por Braga. Houve um raio que atingiu o Bom Jesus e estremeceu com tudo deixando o monumento e as casas circudantes as escuras. A trovoada foi muito intensa e com o vento não se via nada fora a queda intensa de granizo. 
Por momentos assustei-me pensei que ia tudo pelos ares 
De momento continua a chover intensamente e a trovoada acalmou.


----------



## GabKoost (3 Fev 2017 às 04:56)

Cenário dantesco.

A luz voltou agora falhou em quase todo o lado pois já nem vejo a aura luminosa das cidades.

De resto, vento redobrou, chuva e só oiço barulho de coisas a ir pelo ar.


----------



## supercell (3 Fev 2017 às 05:05)




----------



## slbgdt (3 Fev 2017 às 05:25)

Confirmo bom Jesus e Sameiro sem luz.
Braga  tb não vejo a luz.
Agora acalmou mas as 4 +- caíram muitos trovões aqui  em Barcelos.
Mas sem quebra de electricidade


----------



## SLM (3 Fev 2017 às 05:29)

Vejo a luz de muitos relâmpagos seguidos mas não chega o som de nenhum...

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Fev 2017 às 05:30)

Ainda não sei se isto foi mesmo verdade ou não...


Fica registado. *Dia 3 de Fevereiro de 2017, a maior tempestade que já presenciei na vida*. Completamente surreal a quantidade de flashs azulados que vi (os tais power flashes). Depois a chuva mais que torrencial, vento e trovoada. Muitos danos deve ter havido por aí fora, minha nossa senhora. 


Estive uma hora sem luz. A água entrou-me por baixo da porta e alagou-me o hall de entrada todo. Não conseguia abrir a porta da garajem devido à força do vento. Enfim, que loucura! 


Gravei tudo, mais tarde coloco o vídeo. (não se vê quase nada devido à falta de luz mas pronto).


----------



## guimeixen (3 Fev 2017 às 05:31)

Agora já acalmou. Por um bom bocado choveu torrencialmente, nem sei se caiu granizo, as gotas eram enormes que com o som de cair e juntamente com o vento não se ouvia mais nada. O vento era bastante forte e os relâmpagos bem frequentes. A Estação CP  no Wunderground registou uma rajada de 93km/h. A luz falhou várias vezes. Só consegui apanhar um raio, quase todos os outros que vi eram só clarões onde não se via mais nada. De manhã coloco aqui a foto e alguns vídeos.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (3 Fev 2017 às 05:39)

Situação complicada na vizinha Galiza. Deixo aqui o relato e registo de um membro do fórum Espanhol que vive na Costa Da Morte onde o vento também mete medo:

"Cortes de corriente en Fisterra y ruido ensordecedor. La estación de AEMET reporta rachas de 160kmh. 

Hemos tenido tormentas con abundante aparato eléctrico. 

No consigo dormir ni a tiros... "


----------



## SLM (3 Fev 2017 às 06:02)

Os mapas de "trovões" estão todos pintalgados 

http://en.blitzortung.org/live_dynamic_maps.php


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Fev 2017 às 06:21)

Bom dia,

Por aqui tudo calmo agora. Entre as 3h - 4h30 vento forte e alguns aguaceiros fortes. Infelizmente não tenho a estação meteorológica bem exposta ao vento, mas arriscaria que tivemos rajadas a rondar os 90 - 100 km/h. Alguns relâmpagos mas mudos =) Agora instalou-se uma paz típica após a tempestade...


----------



## Paelagius (3 Fev 2017 às 07:10)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Ainda não sei se isto foi mesmo verdade ou não...
> Fica registado. *Dia 3 de Fevereiro de 2017, a maior tempestade que já presenciei na vida*. Completamente surreal a quantidade de flashs azulados que vi (os tais power flashes). Depois a chuva mais que torrencial, vento e trovoada. Muitos danos deve ter havido por aí fora, minha nossa senhora.



A luz produzida pelos relâmpagos é branca mas, entre nós e a descarga, às vezes, interpõem-se massas de ar de diferentes composições, precipitação e poeira. Por esse motivo, a luz vem "filtrada" e como consequência aparentam ter uma coloração aos nossos olhos. As tonalidades mais comuns são o avermelhado e o azulado, que podem indicar a ocorrência de precipitação forte e granizo, respetivamente. No entanto, podem também ser amarelados ou alaranjados, perante a existência de atmosfera saturada de poeiras ou poluição, ou o clássico branco quando a área circundante ao temporal encontra-se desimpedida, seca e limpa. Contudo, hoje em dia, torna-se o mais difícil de observar.

Por aqui repousa o sossego.


----------



## james (3 Fev 2017 às 07:30)

Bom dia.

Por aqui foi um completo fiasco.

Nem chuva e vento esteve, mas menos até que na noite passada, que esteve bem mais tempestuosa. 
O IPMA tem que rever com urgência os critérios dos avisos.

Nem o mar estava alterado para aviso vermelho,  nem nada que se pareça.  Este evento comparado com o Hércules em 2014 foi uma brincadeira.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Fev 2017 às 07:36)

Brutal a ventania por aqui entre a 1h é as 4h.ventos certamente a rondar os 100km

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## GabKoost (3 Fev 2017 às 07:53)

james disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Por aqui foi um completo fiasco.
> 
> ...



O IPMA esteve muito bem. Morreram pessoas na costa Norte Portuguesa por causa da ondulação perigosa. Não é porque num quinteiro individual as coisas não descambaram que de repente temos de por em causa o IPMA.

Hoje à noite. durante cerca de meia hora, presenciei uma tempestade verdadeiramente impressionante e merecedora de cuidados extremos. Acontecesse isso em pleno dia e a quantidade de acidentes seria muito elevada.

Mais uma vez, querer que o IPMA acerte ao nível concelhio revela total falta de compreensão.


----------



## SLM (3 Fev 2017 às 08:08)

Começam a chegar os registos de incidentes: 

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=711056845721199&id=241206306039591

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=711066089053608&id=241206306039591

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1267928619955127&id=265303020217697




Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (3 Fev 2017 às 08:10)

GabKoost disse:


> O IPMA esteve muito bem. Morreram pessoas na costa Norte Portuguesa por causa da ondulação perigosa. Não é porque num quinteiro individual as coisas não descambaram que de repente temos de por em causa o IPMA.
> 
> Hoje à noite. durante cerca de meia hora, presenciei uma tempestade verdadeiramente impressionante e merecedora de cuidados extremos. Acontecesse isso em pleno dia e a quantidade de acidentes seria muito elevada.
> 
> Mais uma vez, querer que o IPMA acerte ao nível concelhio revela total falta de compreensão.



Morreu gente por falta de cuidado. 

Não, não esteve bem o IPMA, lamento desapontar - te. 

Lá porque esteve um grande temporal na tua terra,  aí o IPMA já esteve muito bem. 

Por amor de Deus... 

Bons dias....


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Fev 2017 às 08:39)

Noite tempestuosa, chuva e vento forte, não ouvi trovoada.
*17,5mm* acumulados.
Rajada máxima *79 km\h*


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2017 às 08:39)

Bom dia, 

noite de temporal, registei rajada máxima de *102 Km/h*.

*19 mm* acumulados. 

Algumas fotos que fiz há minutos ( telemóvel) por toda a Cidade há árvores caídas e bastantes ramos no chão:


















Nem os semáforos resistiram:


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Fev 2017 às 08:52)

james disse:


> Morreu gente por falta de cuidado.
> 
> Não, não esteve bem o IPMA, lamento desapontar - te.
> 
> ...


James, no geral o IPMA esteve bastante bem. Não vamos reduzir tudo à tua zona.


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2017 às 09:03)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> noite de temporal, registei rajada máxima de *102 Km/h*.
> 
> ...




Mais estragos, na zona de Viana do Castelo:

*Mau Tempo: A28 cortada devido a queda de painel de sinalização*

A autoestrada A28, em Viana do Castelo, está cortada desde as 05:30, no sentido sul-norte, na freguesia da Meadela devido à queda de um painel de sinalização, disse fonte da GNR local.

De acordo com a mesma fonte do Comando Territorial de Viana do Castelo adiantou que cerca das 08h00 era aguardada "a chegada de uma grua da concessionária para a remoção do sinal", naquele local, no concelho e distrito de Viana do Castelo.

O mau tempo que se fez sentir durante a madrugada "provocou ainda a queda de árvores e postes da EDP, situações que estão quase todas resolvidas", adiantou a fonte

Contactada pela agência Lusa, fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Viana do Castelo disse terem ocorrido "bastantes" quedas de árvores, sem, no entanto quantificar.

Aquelas situações verificaram-se "um pouco por todo o distrito de Viana do Castelo", sobretudo, em Viana do Castelo, Ponte de Lima e Caminha" onde uma árvore caiu sobre uma casa desabitada, na freguesia de Seixas".

https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...ification&utm_medium=push&utm_campaign=734971

Em Montalegre um telhado  não resistiu aos fortes ventos:






Foto de Francisco Frazão Calejo Pires ( Facebook)


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2017 às 09:08)

*Última Hora*

*Bares e habitações parcialmente destruídos junto ao mar em Gaia*

A chuva e o vento forte deram muito trabalho aos bombeiros de Vila Nova de Gaia, durante a noite. Árvores caídas, bares e casas parcialmente destruídas e viaturas danificadas.

Vários bares e habitações junto à beira mar entre Lavadores e Salgueiros, em Vila Nova de Gaia, foram parcialmente destruídos pela força das ondas e do vento durante a madrugada desta sexta-feira, disse fonte dos Bombeiros de Gaia.

O mau tempo provocou também "inúmeras quedas de árvores", uma das quais de grande porte "destruiu completamente" uma viatura e danificou outra, na Rua de Pina, em Mafamude, adiantou a fonte.

Em Canelas, a queda de uma estrutura de andaimes cortou a estrada e danificou uma habitação.

A fonte acrescentou que os casos mais graves aconteceram a partir das 4.20 horas, estando a situação esta manhã "bastante mais calma".

Na Invicta, não houve nada de relevante. Entre as 14 ocorrências que mobilizaram os Bombeiros Sapadores do Porto, nenhuma foi considerada grave.

Foram registadas algumas quedas de árvores, normalmente em terrenos privados, e galhos mais frágeis que não resistiram nas árvores.

Segundo os Sapadores do Porto, as ocorrências não causaram qualquer ferido.

Na zona de Matosinhos/Leça da Palmeira, no distrito do Porto, os bombeiros registaram também várias saídas devido a quedas de estruturas, nomeadamente de marquises que se "desfizeram".

A Lusa contactou o Centro Distrital de Operações de Socorro do Porto que disse também ter o registo de muitas quedas de árvores, mas escusou-se a fazer um balanço das situações mais graves ao nível do distrito, remetendo essa informação para Proteção Civil Nacional, em Lisboa.

http://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior/...-destruidos-em-vila-nova-de-gaia-5645611.html


----------



## SLM (3 Fev 2017 às 09:08)

Mais imagens: 

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=711077859052431&id=241206306039591

Relatos também de muitas árvores caídas na cidade de Guimarães e arredores, em direcção às taipas queda da cobertura de um stand na estrada interrompendo o trânsito. Muitos locais sem eletricidade desde madrugada. 
Em direção ao Sameiro em Braga muitos ramos e árvores a dificultarem a circulação.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (3 Fev 2017 às 09:16)

Boas,
Noite de chuva  e muito vento, e trovoada, temporal completo!
Infelizmente a minha estação deixou de debitar dados.
Vários danos causados por cá, árvores caídas, telhas soltas....
Agora uma acalmia, para a tarde um tempo vai-se agravar de novo....espero já ter a estação a debitar dados.


----------



## cookie (3 Fev 2017 às 09:17)

Por VC não vi nada de anormal, apenas o ecoponto tombado e um camião da câmara que passou cheio de ramos de árvores que devem ter caído durante a noite. No prédio, cadeiras e vasos que estavam nas varandas e terraços tombaram mas nada de mais. 
O vento era assustador e como referi antes, a cobertura do prédio mais a norte não levantou como era costume nestes eventos porque foi reforçada.
Na senhora da hora sei que choveu bastante durante toda a noite.





Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Fev 2017 às 09:19)

jonas disse:


> Boas,
> Noite de chuva  e muito vento, e trovoada, temporal completo!
> Infelizmente a minha estação deixou de debitar dados.
> Vários danos causados por cá, árvores caídas, telhas soltas....
> Agora uma acalmia, para a tarde um tempo vai-se agravar de novo....espero já ter a estação a debitar dados.


A minha ontem também deixou de dar, parece que estas estações mais baratas não gostam do mau tempo.
Hoje vá lá que está a dar bem


----------



## james (3 Fev 2017 às 09:26)

Quem vê estes relatos até parece que veio o fim do mundo.
Enfim, a fazer de uma normal tempestade de inverno um acontecimento do outro mundo. Bem,   parece que o " Correio da Manhã " está a fazer escola....


----------



## darque_viana (3 Fev 2017 às 09:28)

Bom dia,

Noite um pouco assustadora por aqui. O mar ouvia-se bem ao longe, a dada altura rajadas de vento fortíssimas, chuva e granizo a bater com força nas janelas, alguma trovoada (menos do que para os lados de Braga, pelo que já percebi).
Resultado aqui na zona: outdoors publicitários dobrados, autoestrada cortada num sentido devido à queda de um painel de sinalização, árvores e ramagens tombadas/caídas, um ou outro muro e vedação caído, ...

James, de que zona de Viana do Castelo és?
Sou leigo na matéria mas, a meu ver, se se torna perigoso andar na rua sob pena de levar com uma árvore, um muro, um placar, ..., em cima, então justifica-se o alerta (mais em relação ao vento).


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2017 às 09:29)

james disse:


> Enfim, a fazer de uma normal tempestade de inverno um acontecimento do outro mundo, enfim, parece que o " Correio da Manhã " está a fazer escola....



Não foi o " fim do Mundo" mas foi bastante forte, sobertudo ao nivel do vento , rajadas de mais de 100 Km/h já causam estragos ( como se pode ver pelas fotos) e embora não sejam propriamente  inéditas, também não são muito frequentes.

O IPMA esteve bem.

E convém lembrar que o evento ainda não acabou.


----------



## james (3 Fev 2017 às 09:31)

Snifa disse:


> Não foi o " fim do Mundo" mas foi bastante forte sobertudo ao nivel do vento , rajadas de mais de 100 Km/h já causam estragos ( como se pode ver pelas fotos) e embora não sejam propriamente  inéditas, também não são muito frequentes.



Mas foi muito localizado.


----------



## SLM (3 Fev 2017 às 09:34)

james disse:


> Quem vê estes relatos até parece que veio o fim do mundo.
> Enfim, a fazer de uma normal tempestade de inverno um acontecimento do outro mundo. Bem,   parece que o " Correio da Manhã " está a fazer escola....


Felizmente os dias de Inverno normais costumam deixar os telhados nas casas e não nos caem árvores em cima. Mesmo não sendo a pior tempestade do mundo é para estes relatos que serve este tópico. Sejam eles considerados mais ou menos relevantes. Quem não gosta pode sempre deixar de ler.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Fev 2017 às 09:37)

Por aqui também houve algumas arvores caídas apesar de eu só ter registado rajada maxima de 80km\h. (provavelmente foram mais elevadas, o anemómetro está apenas a 2 m de altitude)


----------



## weatherbox (3 Fev 2017 às 09:37)

Hoje ao final da tarde começa nova passagem de ciclogenese rápida a norte da Galiza e talvez ligeiramente mais intenso o vento que a passada noite

Em relação ao vento os efeitos variam muito conforme a exposição ao quadrante de aonde sopra e altitude do local.
Pouco a norte da fronteira portuguesa houve uma estação galega que fica junto ao mar e a 480m que registou uma rajada de 157kmh, já outras em zonas mais protegidas não tem tanto. Em montanha há registo de rajadas de 160-180km/h.
A rede de estações do IPMA é muito diminuta para compreender a realidade do que se passa em toda a plenitude, eu noto muito isso principalmente em vendavais.









Mas também houve muitas ocorrências no distrito de Viana do Castelo




> Mau Tempo: A28 cortada devido a queda de painel de sinalização
> A autoestrada A28, em Viana do Castelo, está cortada desde as 05:30, no sentido sul-norte, na freguesia da Meadela devido à queda de um painel de sinalização, disse fonte da GNR local.
> De acordo com a mesma fonte do Comando Territorial de Viana do Castelo adiantou que cerca das 08h00 era aguardada "a chegada de uma grua da concessionária para a remoção do sinal", naquele local, no concelho e distrito de Viana do Castelo.
> O mau tempo que se fez sentir durante a madrugada "provocou ainda a queda de árvores e postes da EDP, situações que estão quase todas resolvidas", adiantou a fonte
> ...


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Fev 2017 às 09:41)

Ecos impressionantes!




Não é uma "simples" tempestade de inverno...


----------



## james (3 Fev 2017 às 09:50)

darque_viana disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Noite um pouco assustadora por aqui. O mar ouvia-se bem ao longe, a dada altura rajadas de vento fortíssimas, chuva e granizo a bater com força nas janelas, alguma trovoada (menos do que para os lados de Braga, pelo que já percebi).
> Resultado aqui na zona: outdoors publicitários dobrados, autoestrada cortada num sentido devido à queda de um painel de sinalização, árvores e ramagens tombadas/caídas, um ou outro muro e vedação caído, ...
> ...




Moro relativamente perto daí. 
Se calhar fiasco foi um termo inapropriado que utilizei.  Houve temporal, mas esperava mais, principalmente nesta zona litoral. Apenas isso.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Fev 2017 às 09:53)

Em relação a raios, foi festa total. 





Sortudos!


----------



## Pek (3 Fev 2017 às 09:57)

Rayos esta madrugada:


----------



## cookie (3 Fev 2017 às 10:03)

Tiagolco disse:


> Em relação a raios, foi festa total.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Pek disse:


> Rayos esta madrugada:


Estive acordada de madrugada, da 1:00 às 2:30 aproximadamente e não me apercebi de trovoadas. Eventualmente abafadas pelo barulho do vento que era qualquer coisa e das pingas grossas da chuva.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## weatherbox (3 Fev 2017 às 10:36)

SLM disse:


> Mais imagens:
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=711077859052431&id=241206306039591
> 
> ...




Na Falperra






Vila verde

- Protecção Civil – Quedas de árvores e postes impedem trânsito em mais de uma dezena de estradas e caminhos municipais / EM ACTUALIZAÇÃO



Queda de árvores e de postes sobre as vias de comunicação são os casos mais graves a registar depois da noite de temporal, de vento forte que se abateu sobre o concelho e a região. Cerca de uma dezena de caminhos e estradas municipais foram afectadas. Nesta altura, a protecção civil municipal de Vila Verde, com a intervenção directa dos bombeiros, está a realizar operações de retirada dos obstáculos.


«Contamos ter todas as vias transitáveis até ao fim da manhã», relata o comandante interino dos bombeiros de Vila Verde, Luís Morais. Os casos repetiram-se um pouco por todo o concelho.
http://www.ovilaverdense.com/noticia.php?n=18910


----------



## cookie (3 Fev 2017 às 10:46)

weatherbox disse:


> Na Falperra


Não consigo ver... Dá conteúdo indisponível... 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## weatherbox (3 Fev 2017 às 10:50)

Deve ser de não ter facebook
Ponho de outra forma então


----------



## Sanxito (3 Fev 2017 às 10:50)

cookie disse:


> Não consigo ver... Dá conteúdo indisponível...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


A mim acontece-me o mesmo no telemovel, só no computador consigo ver.
No telemovel, fazendo login no face através do browser já se consegue aceder.


----------



## cookie (3 Fev 2017 às 10:53)

Obrigada pelas fotos.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## weatherbox (3 Fev 2017 às 11:12)

Na serra do Candán na Galiza o vento derrubou uma torre de alta tensão




> El temporal causa el caos en la circulación ferroviaria en Galicia y deja a casi 100.000 hogares sin luz
> El viento ha levantado parte la cubierta de las gradas de pabellón y general en el estadio de Riazor en A Coruña y se va a suspender, a falta de confirmación oficial, el partido de Deportivo.
> Las rachas de viento han alcanzado cifras récord esta madrugada con 182 km/h en Carballeda de Valdeorras
> http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/notici...has-viento-182-kmh/0031486105575955486819.htm


----------



## PauloSR (3 Fev 2017 às 11:13)

james disse:


> Quem vê estes relatos até parece que veio o fim do mundo.
> Enfim, a fazer de uma normal tempestade de inverno um acontecimento do outro mundo. Bem,   parece que o " Correio da Manhã " está a fazer escola....



Que comentário mais triste e infeliz... De facto "duas coisas são infinitas: o universo e a estupidez humana", neste caso, a estupidez desse comentário...
Oxalá um dia vejas com os teus próprios olhos o que foi vivido em Braga, Póvoa de Lanhoso, Fafe e Guimarães! 

Vê o radar do IPMA antes de comentares o que quer que seja!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (3 Fev 2017 às 11:19)

Bom dia!  
De momento paira a calmaria, mas durante a noite foi duro. 
Vento bastante forte, os meus colegas do corpo de bombeiros, andaram toda a noite a cortar árvores...!


----------



## Pek (3 Fev 2017 às 11:24)

Lo había puesto en seguimiento de Europa, pero por unificarlo y facilitar el seguimiento para los foreros dado el evidente interés para el litoral norte portugués también lo copio aquí:

Efectos del viento en Galicia:














Más información con un álbum de fotografías que se va actualizando:

Gráfica de las rachas de viento en Lardeira (Ourense) y Punta Candieira (A Coruña)





Fuente: MeteoGalicia


----------



## MSantos (3 Fev 2017 às 11:39)

james disse:


> Moro relativamente perto daí.
> Se calhar fiasco foi um termo inapropriado que utilizei.  Houve temporal, mas esperava mais, principalmente nesta zona litoral. Apenas isso.



James, não te ponhas a negar uma noite de temporal só porque não sentiste os efeitos, nem a dizer que os avisos não se justificaram, quando efectivamente foram bem lançados. Na meteo é sempre assim, uma lotaria, nunca se sabe concretamente qual vai ser a zona mais atingida, por isso é que se faz o aviso por distrito e não por freguesia. As células mais intensas parecem ter passado a Sul e a Norte da tua localização, passaste entre os pingos da chuva literalmente .


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Fev 2017 às 11:50)

Atenção que isto foi  só o round 1, agora à tarde teremos o round 2 e amanhã o round 3. Muito temporal ainda nos espera hoje e amanhã, esperemos que não cause muitos danos...


----------



## ELJICUATRO (3 Fev 2017 às 12:02)

Bom Dia a todos os colegas do fórum,

Atualmente tudo bem mais calmo mas infelizmente de forma temporária, porque iremos ter agravamento a partir do meio da tarde com chuva e vento forte. A depressão deverá passar muito perto da costa Galega trazendo com ela mau tempo ao Minho.

França também está em alerta com a passagem até Segunda-Feira de 3 tempestades (Kurt), (Leiv) e (Marcel).

Bom Fim de Semana e Bom Nowcasting.

Cmps.


----------



## Pek (3 Fev 2017 às 12:04)




----------



## guimeixen (3 Fev 2017 às 12:05)

O único raio que consegui apanhar e alguns clarões:




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr

Este primeiro vídeo de 3 trovões que ainda consegui apanhar. No segundo até tive que fechar a janela o que nunca precisei de fazer pois está virada a norte mas o vento era tanto que empurrava a chuva toda para dentro.


----------



## RamalhoMR (3 Fev 2017 às 12:16)

Boas.
Em Braga a manhã foi calma depois de uma madrugada atribulada. Não chove de momento.
Algumas incidências devido a intempérie por Gualtar. Inundações na rotunda/via rápida/tunel ao pé do Hotel Melia e uma ou outra árvore derrubada. Aqui a luz depois da quebra, voltou. No entanto não sei como ficou no Bom Jesus assim como nas casas/ruas circundantes.
 Agora é esperar pelo o desenrolar do dia visto que está previsto um novo agravamento.
Abraço


----------



## rafathunderstorm (3 Fev 2017 às 12:29)

guimeixen disse:


> O único raio que consegui apanhar e alguns clarões:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Que saudades por aqui nem ve- los 
Obrigada pelo registo


----------



## dopedagain (3 Fev 2017 às 12:42)

[/IMG]
Ponte de Lima varias arvores literalmente arrancadas por a raiz

Em Viana http://www.cmjornal.pt/cm-ao-minuto...rtada-devido-a-queda-de-painel-de-sinalizacao

http://www.altominho.tv/index.php/n...rrancados-pela-ventania-em-cemiterio-de-viana

@james respeito a tua opinião, mas suponho que tenhas adormecido na melhor altura


----------



## dopedagain (3 Fev 2017 às 12:52)

Ponte da Barca


----------



## Nando Costa (3 Fev 2017 às 12:54)

Boas por Alfena esta também foi uma noite de temporal. Muito vento que causou alguns estragos, sobretudo em coberturas e painéis publicitários. Agora de tarde espera-nos um novo agravamento do estado do tempo. A ver vamos.


----------



## cookie (3 Fev 2017 às 13:37)

Reparei agora nalguns efeitos, ainda que leves, do temporal aqui na praia de Azurara. Vivo aqui há 5 anos, já assisti a alguns temporais mas nenhum deixou a face nascente das dunas, bem como o passadiço com tanta areia como este.
A areia que se vê não é suposto estar onde está.






























Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2017 às 13:50)

Chuva grossa neste momento, e o vento já assobia nas janelas


----------



## etvanp (3 Fev 2017 às 13:52)

Tipicamente os tem


cookie disse:


> Reparei agora nalguns efeitos, ainda que leves, do temporal aqui na praia de Azurara. Vivo aqui há 5 anos, já assisti a alguns temporais mas nenhum deixou a face nascente das dunas, bem como o passadiço com tanta areia como este.
> A areia que se vê não é suposto estar onde está.



Tipicamente os temporais que temos são com ventos W ou NW. Este está a ser um pouco diferente visto que temos ventos fortes de S/SW. Poderá ser disso?


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Fev 2017 às 13:53)

Snifa disse:


> Chuva grossa neste momento, e o vento já assobia nas janelas


Devem ser já os efeitos do novo agravamento previsto para esta tarde, vamos ver o que nos reserva, parece-me que poderá ser mais intenso do que a madrugada passada.


----------



## etvanp (3 Fev 2017 às 13:55)

Aqui por aveiro começa agora a chover.
Vento SW com rajadas de 35km/h


----------



## cookie (3 Fev 2017 às 13:56)

etvanp disse:


> Tipicamente os tem
> 
> 
> Tipicamente os temporais que temos são com ventos W ou NW. Este está a ser um pouco diferente visto que temos ventos fortes de S/SW. Poderá ser disso?


Julgo que não pois as ervas das dunas  estavam todas inclinadas de W para E...

Não sei se é perceptível aqui





Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Fev 2017 às 14:11)

Chove TORRENCIALMENTE!


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Fev 2017 às 14:18)

Meteofan disse:


> Chove TORRENCIALMENTE!


Bela célula!


----------



## cookie (3 Fev 2017 às 14:24)

Já chove moderado por aqui.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (3 Fev 2017 às 14:34)

Por aqui chove moderado...
A estaçao continua sem debitar dados..logo agora....


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Fev 2017 às 14:38)

jonas disse:


> Por aqui chove moderado...
> A estaçao continua sem debitar dados..logo agora....


Tira as pilhas e volta a colocar...
Por aqui chove torrencialmente há 15 minutos, já acumulou 4 mm's


----------



## guimeixen (3 Fev 2017 às 14:43)

Trovão!


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Fev 2017 às 14:44)

Trovão agora mesmo.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Fev 2017 às 14:47)

Sortudos...


----------



## dopedagain (3 Fev 2017 às 14:49)

http://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/via...ores-cairam-em-arcos-de-valdevez-5646160.html


----------



## PauloSR (3 Fev 2017 às 14:58)

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso, vive-se um momento de acalmia após um aguaceiro mais violento (14h30-14h45).

Vamos ver o que se "cozinha" para o final do dia


----------



## jonas (3 Fev 2017 às 14:59)

Chove forte, com rajdas bem fortes!
Trovoada ao longe!
Esta a ficar agreste...


----------



## guimeixen (3 Fev 2017 às 15:02)

Que ventania que ficou aqui de repente. Continua a chuva.

Provalvelmente associado a célula:


----------



## PauloSR (3 Fev 2017 às 15:03)

Ei-la! Regressa a chuva forte!


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Fev 2017 às 15:04)

Volta a chover com intensidade. Infelizmente o pluviómetro da EMA de Merelim parece que pifou já na semana passada. Estou portanto sem dados.


Já vi muitas tempestades, mas a verdade é que isto hoje abusou. Não me lembro de acordar e ir contar os estragos que vejo da minha janela. É árvores tombadas, telhas e chapas arrancadas, o verdadeiro caos.


----------



## PauloSR (3 Fev 2017 às 15:08)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Já vi muitas tempestades, mas a verdade é que isto hoje abusou. Não me lembro de acordar e ir contar os estragos que vejo da minha janela. É árvores tombadas, telhas e chapas arrancadas, o verdadeiro caos.



Eu só vi pior em finais de agosto de 2007... Um downburst no triângulo Vieira do Minho - Póvoa de Lanhoso - Guimarães... A Avenida 25 de Abril ficou sem árvores em toda a sua extensão, o campo de jogos ficou sem a cobertura bem como um posto de combustíveis, dezenas de arvores arrancadas (algumas centenárias). Hoje foi mais brando que esse dia, mas não deixou de igualmente agressivo...


----------



## Nando Costa (3 Fev 2017 às 15:09)

Por aqui também ha pouco caiu um aguaceiro forte acompanhado de algum granizo. De momento rajadas fortes que metem medo. Está a ficar mesmo mau.


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Fev 2017 às 15:13)




----------



## Guedes 114 (3 Fev 2017 às 15:15)

Boas tardes a todos...

O cenário esta a começar a ficar pesado.

Desde as 12 a pressão aqui na estação desceu de *1014.52* para os actuais *1011.74 (hPa actual 1011.06)*
O vento tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade tendo já tido rajadas de 33 km/h tendo tido uma leitura de 91 km/h e uma velocidade média de 26 km/h.
Tenho acumulados desde as 00H 11.68mm (valores não confiaveis).
Os ventos esses vêm predominantemente de WNW, S, e WSW.

Será que temos condimentos para uma ciclogénese explosiva???


----------



## Guedes 114 (3 Fev 2017 às 15:16)

Boas tardes a todos...

O cenário esta a começar a ficar pesado.

Desde as 12 a pressão aqui na estação desceu de *1014.52* para os actuais *1011.74 (hPa actual 1011.06)*
O vento tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade tendo já tido rajadas de 33 km/h tendo tido uma leitura de 91 km/h e uma velocidade média de 26 km/h.
Tenho acumulados desde as 00H 11.68mm (valores não confiaveis).
Os ventos esses vêm predominantemente de WNW, S, e WSW.

Será que temos condimentos para uma ciclogénese explosiva???


----------



## criz0r (3 Fev 2017 às 15:16)

Confirma-se então aquele mapa de ventos do Arpege que coloquei ontem no Seguimento a curto prazo, em alguns locais as rajadas devem ter chegado ou superado os 130km/h. Impressionante, evento banal a sul mas extremo a Norte.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (3 Fev 2017 às 15:19)

Chuva forte acompanhada por vento moderado /forte!


----------



## jonas (3 Fev 2017 às 15:30)

Chove torrencialmente, acompanhada de vento, com rajadas fortes.


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Fev 2017 às 15:30)

Boa tarde,

Madrugada muito ventosa por aqui , deixo o gráfico da minha estação nas últimas 24h :






Vento médio chegou aos *64km/h* e as rajadas foram aos *103km/h*, por volta das 5h da manhã.

Aqui perto, em Canelas, uma estrutura de andaimes caiu com a força do vento, danificando uma habitação.

Radar neste momento:





Atuais *12,6ºC* e chuva acompanhada de fortes rajadas de vento de SSW.

----
Durante a madrugada tive um período de mais de 1h em que as rajadas estiveram sempre acima dos *90km/h *


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2017 às 15:34)

Que ventania se está a pôr.

Até as janelas vibram, chove moderado 

*21.6 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Pek (3 Fev 2017 às 15:49)

Bueu (Pontevedra) la pasada noche






Esta mañana:





Fuente: https://twitter.com/bueuF1


----------



## Pek (3 Fev 2017 às 15:56)

Ojo, que esto ya es grave. En Luarca (Asturias):

*Un pesquero gallego con doce tripulantes se hunde en Luarca*
*Los equipos que colaboran en el rescate han avistado una balsa con ocho personas. El barco se encuentra a unas 50 millas del litoral*


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Fev 2017 às 16:04)

Boa tarde.

O início da madrugada foi invernal, mas daquele tipo de noite invernal pouco comum.
Qual Gong, qual Xynthia, qual quê...Aqui o episódio de vento máxima (rajada) foi esta noite com 86 km\h - máximo registado na minha estação desde 2010.
Zonas mais expostas aqui pela área terão ultrapassado os 100 km\h à vontade. Muitas árvores cairam nos concelhos do Vale do Sousa.
Também muita chuva, moderada e com períodos de forte marcaram a madrugada.
Depois da acalmia da manhã, tivemos aumento do vento e o regresso da chuva ao início da tarde. Vão-se sucedendo os períodos de chuva, ora fracos, ora moderados (com curtos mais vigorosos aumentos da intensidade).
O *acumulado* de hoje vai em *37,1mm*.
Ontem o *acumulado* ficou nos *37,8mm*.

*Tactual: 12,2ºC
Hr: 94%*​


----------



## Nando Costa (3 Fev 2017 às 16:11)

Boas por aqui o vento sopra com rajadas fortíssimas, ouve-se o assobiar do vento e as janelas estremecem volta e meia. Estou com estranho pressentimento como se algo mais grave esteja a caminho, esperemos que não passe apenas de um mau pressentimento, mas que o tempo está a piorar a olhos vistos lá isso está.


----------



## qwerl (3 Fev 2017 às 16:14)

Boas

Por aqui a madrugada foi invernal como já foi dito, rajadas fortíssimas e aguaceiros fortes, não houve trovoada que eu tivesse dado conta.
Neste momento o agravamento da tarde já se faz sentir, vai chuviscando com vento forte...


----------



## Elmamado (3 Fev 2017 às 16:38)

Madalena - Vila Nova de Gaia, voltou o vento e a chuva. Não tão forte como ontem à noite, mas fora do normal.


----------



## RamalhoMR (3 Fev 2017 às 16:40)

De regresso a chuva e o vento por Braga. Algumas rajadas mais intensas assim como a chuva.Periodos mais intensos e outros de intensidade fraca.


----------



## jonas (3 Fev 2017 às 16:47)

Boas, vento forte com rajadas fortes E  períodos de chuva moderada/ forte, acho que a situação está um pouco pior do que ontem à noite.


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Fev 2017 às 16:48)

Boa tarde,

Desde final da manhã que se volta a intensificar a chuva e o vento, por vezes forte. Do final da tarde até ao inicio da madrugada será de esperar aumento das rajadas, pelo que se deve ter cautela ainda nas próximas horas.
Aqui, relativamente perto do aeroporto, nota-se alguma dificuldade nas aterragens devido às rajadas laterais...


----------



## 1337 (3 Fev 2017 às 16:53)

jonas disse:


> Boas, vento forte com rajadas fortes E  períodos de chuva moderada/ forte, acho que a situação está um pouco pior do que ontem à noite.


Nem de perto companheiro, para já está muito fraco em comparação com a madrugada.


----------



## jonas (3 Fev 2017 às 16:56)

1337 disse:


> Nem de perto companheiro, para já está muito fraco em comparação com a madrugada.


Quando eu digo ontem à noite, foi até as 23h- hora até que eu fiquei acordado....
Segundo familiares, e os membros deste forum a madrugada foi mesmo forte....pena não ter acordado..


----------



## JoaoCodeco (3 Fev 2017 às 17:09)

1337 disse:


> Nem de perto companheiro, para já está muito fraco em comparação com a madrugada.



Lindoso já descarrega?!


----------



## kikofra (3 Fev 2017 às 17:10)

Que vento que está, já ia indo ao chão

Sent from my Vodafone 890N using Tapatalk


----------



## HélderCosta (3 Fev 2017 às 17:12)

Volta Anticiclone estás perdoado!


----------



## HélderCosta (3 Fev 2017 às 17:20)

Estou de viagem até ao sul, sinceramente pela viagem fora não se passa nada a não ser umas rajadas de vento! Chuva dentro do normal.


----------



## Cajo Viegas (3 Fev 2017 às 17:36)

Em São João da Madeira chuva e vento...


----------



## 1337 (3 Fev 2017 às 17:36)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Lindoso já descarrega?!


Sim, de manhã o areal já estava com água mas entretanto baixou.


----------



## 1337 (3 Fev 2017 às 17:37)

jonas disse:


> Quando eu digo ontem à noite, foi até as 23h- hora até que eu fiquei acordado....
> Segundo familiares, e os membros deste forum a madrugada foi mesmo forte....pena não ter acordado..


Admiro o teu sono, porque realmente se não acordas-te com o que se passou é porque tens realmente um bom sono


----------



## cookie (3 Fev 2017 às 17:38)

Muito pior que ontem por vila do conde. Assustador...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jpmartins (3 Fev 2017 às 17:41)

Está a animar  chuva forte e o vento a acompanhar.

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## etvanp (3 Fev 2017 às 17:48)

cookie disse:


> Muito pior que ontem por vila do conde. Assustador...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk



E ainda estamos agora a entrar na hora de pico!


----------



## etvanp (3 Fev 2017 às 17:53)

Por Aveiro a velocidade média do vento anda nos 35KM/h, rajadas 50Km/H direção SW.
Sem chuva de momento.


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2017 às 17:54)

Chove bem e puxada a vento,  *25 mm* acumulados. 

As ruas estão autênticos " cemitérios" de guarda-chuvas


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Fev 2017 às 17:56)

Boa tarde\fim de tarde\início de noite. Há que agradar aos fregueses. 

Temos neste momento uma situação no limiar do aviso laranja, não pelo vento que registo na minha estação mas pela situação aqui por perto. Muito, muito vento neste momento. O que conjugado com a chuva torna esta altura muito difícil para quem anda na rua, com risco de levar com algum objecto ou ramos de árvores em cima.
O acumulado subiu para os *48,5mm*.
Vento médio de 25\30 km\h e rajadas a aproximarem-se de 50 km\h.

Vídeo da ondulação de ontem em Matosinhos, entre Leça da Palmeira e lavra:


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Fev 2017 às 18:02)

Chuva fraca agora, mas vento forte com rajadas próximas a 50\60 km\h constantes.


----------



## RamalhoMR (3 Fev 2017 às 18:05)

Eis que as rajadas por aqui começam a meter respeito. É um zum zum lá fora.......
Entretanto uma rajada mais intensa já fez com que parte do telhado da garagem/mecânica que está mesmo em frente a minha varanda,tivesse soltado.Basta mais uma ou outra "pancada" e o mesmo não suporta. Vira baralho de cartas...
Chove moderado a forte de momento. Sempre a cair na horizontal.


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2017 às 18:08)

Aristocrata disse:


> Vídeo da ondulação de ontem em Matosinhos, entre Leça da Palmeira e lavra:



Isto é ali a Norte da Petrogal, naquela zona  onde outrora existia um bar azul, certo?

Ainda me lembro  dos anos em que, no Inverno, o mar chegava por vezes ao bar.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (3 Fev 2017 às 18:12)

O vento predominada por aqui. De OESTE
Com rajadas fortes...


----------



## jonas (3 Fev 2017 às 18:12)

Boas,
Temporal por aqui, rajadas fortes e chuva igualmente forte.


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Fev 2017 às 18:13)

Chuva e vento muito forte, registei rajada de 74km\h à instantes (atenção que o anemómetro está apenas a 2m do solo as medições podem não ser corretas)
33mm acumulados.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Fev 2017 às 18:18)

Snifa disse:


> Isto é ali a Norte da Petrogal, naquela zona  onde outrora existia um bar azul, certo?
> Ainda me lembro  dos anos em que, no Inverno, o mar chegava por vezes ao bar.



sim @Snifa é nessa zona, logo a seguir a uma zona onde em 2014 todo o passadiço foi levantado\desapareceu; logo a seguir à curva, junto ao restaurante Mari-Zé:






----------------


----------



## Stinger (3 Fev 2017 às 18:23)

Serra de santa justa com árvores partidas e despidas é muito lixo nas ruas . Rajadas fortíssimas


----------



## 1337 (3 Fev 2017 às 18:26)

Parece que abrandou, foi só isto? Se sim que desilusão, muito fraco.


----------



## jonas (3 Fev 2017 às 18:28)

Aqui parou de chover....as rajadas continuam....
Parece que a precipitacao está mais a sul


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2017 às 18:29)

1337 disse:


> Parece que abrandou, foi só isto? Se sim que desilusão, muito fraco.



Penso que a frente principal ainda não chegou, aliás nem aparece no radar a Oeste .


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Fev 2017 às 18:32)

Acabou de piscar a luz aqui no continente. Está lindo isto. 


O vento já está outra vez a metet respeito.


----------



## cookie (3 Fev 2017 às 18:33)

Por VC pingas apenas mas o vento à beira mar é qualquer coisa...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (3 Fev 2017 às 18:36)

Snifa disse:


> Penso que a frente principal ainda não chegou, aliás nem aparece no radar a Oeste .


Pois o problema é que não se vê nada no radar.


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2017 às 18:38)

1337 disse:


> Pois o problema é que não se vê nada no radar.



Estará certamente ainda fora do alcance do radar ( digo eu )


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Fev 2017 às 18:46)

Snifa disse:


> Estará certamente ainda fora do alcance do radar ( digo eu )



Penso que a frente será esta :


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2017 às 18:47)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Penso que a frente será esta :



Exacto, foi o que pensei, ainda vem longe, logo o radar não mostra (para já) nada a oeste.


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Fev 2017 às 18:51)

Para já, nada de especial por aqui. Bastante vento sim, mas menos do que na madrugada anterior as rajadas rondam os 50\60 km\h com máximo de 74 km\h e chuva fraca\moderada, com 35mm acumulados para já.


----------



## etvanp (3 Fev 2017 às 19:13)

1337 disse:


> Parece que abrandou, foi só isto? Se sim que desilusão, muito fraco.


Calma! Que ainda mal entraste no periodo critico! Até às 00:00 mto pode acontecer.


----------



## Elmamado (3 Fev 2017 às 19:14)

Isto aqui na Madalena Gaia está a ficar como ontem à noite! Alguém sabe de alguma estação perto aqui da zona para que possa acompanhar a situação?


----------



## dopedagain (3 Fev 2017 às 19:16)

Vendaval autêntico em ponte de lima, não há luz. A rede é fraquissima e para a cereja em cima do bolo aproveitando as poucas pessoas na rua uma tentativa de assalto com metralhadora em uma ourivesaria da vila em pleno horário de funcionamento.

Enviado do meu ASUS_Z00VD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Fev 2017 às 19:18)

Muito forte o vento, rajadas constantes acima de 60, máximo de 78 km\h para já.
Chuva é que nada para já, querem ver que a frente se perdeu? O radar está fraquinho.


----------



## PauloSR (3 Fev 2017 às 19:29)

Vento com rajadas bastante fortes são a tónica da ultima hora... A chuva essa está ausente.


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Fev 2017 às 19:33)

Elmamado disse:


> Isto aqui na Madalena Gaia está a ficar como ontem à noite! Alguém sabe de alguma estação perto aqui da zona para que possa acompanhar a situação?



Tens aqui o link da minha estação no Wunderground : https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTOCA2

Rajadas de *85km/h *neste momento.


----------



## cookie (3 Fev 2017 às 19:35)

dopedagain disse:


> Vendaval autêntico em ponte de lima, não há luz. A rede é fraquissima e para a cereja em cima do bolo aproveitando as poucas pessoas na rua uma tentativa de assalto com metralhadora em uma ourivesaria da vila em pleno horário de funcionamento.
> 
> Enviado do meu ASUS_Z00VD através de Tapatalk


 surreal!!

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2017 às 19:35)

Grande ventania, estou com rajadas frequentes entre os 65 e 78 Km/h de SW/SSW.

Este vento não engana, a frente ainda não chegou e muito menos passou..


----------



## 1337 (3 Fev 2017 às 19:37)

Agora sim faz vento, começa  a ficar como de madrugada, agressivo. Confirmo houve um assalto com metralhadoras no centro de Ponte de Lima, passei por uma das viaturas em fuga.


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Fev 2017 às 19:37)

Snifa disse:


> Grande ventania, estou com rajadas frequentes entre os 65 e 78 Km/h de SW/SSW.
> 
> Este vento não engana, a frente ainda não chegou e muito menos passou..


Mas segundo os modelos já deveria ter chegado...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (3 Fev 2017 às 19:40)

Sim, o vento é o grande "artista" da frente...!
A chuva esta ausente


----------



## cookie (3 Fev 2017 às 19:40)

A nossa casa tem portadas de madeira interiores. Com tudo fechado inclusive portas da cozinha e casas de banho, as portadas interiores abanam... Muito pior que ontem...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2017 às 19:41)

Meteofan disse:


> Mas segundo os modelos já deveria ter chegado...



Os modelos são uma coisa, a realidade é outra..


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Fev 2017 às 19:57)

Como era esperado já temos intensificação das rajadas de vento, nada de grande chuva por enquanto. Até por volta das 23h deverá manter-se a mesma situação. Não será de esperar muito mais que um evento marcado pela intensidade do vento...


----------



## Pek (3 Fev 2017 às 19:57)

Porto do Son (A Coruña) esta tarde. Ahora sopla más:

Fisterra de nuevo superando los 150 km/h

Y en otros lugares también. Y cada vez sopla más fuerte:

Paso del tren de tempestades:











Esta madrugada va a a ser tremenda


----------



## jonas (3 Fev 2017 às 20:01)

Realmente de chuva nem sinal, sera que vamos ter um valente fiasco..


----------



## Pek (3 Fev 2017 às 20:01)

Un clásico:


----------



## JoaoCodeco (3 Fev 2017 às 20:02)

Nuestros hermanos registaram a rajada máxima de 118.7 km/h


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Fev 2017 às 20:03)

Ta agreste no alto de Valongo.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (3 Fev 2017 às 20:05)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Ta agreste no alto de Valongo.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Vai a santa justa xD. Lá perto da igreja ta uma árvore partida xD


----------



## SLM (3 Fev 2017 às 20:07)

Rajadas fortes por aqui mas penso que ainda não chegaram à força das da madrugada. Entretanto tenho a chapa do telhado do vizinho solta que ameaça fazer estragos mas é emigrante e não tenho como contactá-lo. É esperar que se segure ou que caia em sítio seguro... 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Fev 2017 às 20:11)

> Punta Candieira Cedeira (CO) *175.6 km/h* 06:10
> Amiudal Avión (OU) *152.9 km/h* 05:10
> Lira Carnota (CO) *150.0 km/h* 03:50
> A Gándara Vimianzo (CO) *147.5 km/h* 04:50
> Malpica Malpica de Bergantiños (CO) *141.6 km/h* 05:50


Os nosso amigos já tiveram estes máximos na Galiza. Todas as estações abaixo dos 900 metros de altitude...

Acima dos 900 metros de altitude:


> Lardeira Carballeda de Valdeorras (OU) *182.4 km/h* 06:10
> Cabeza de Manzaneda Manzaneda (OU) *164.6 km/h* 06:10
> Ancares Cervantes (LU) *153.2 km/h* 05:50
> Serra do Eixe A Veiga (OU) *151.0 km/h* 06:00
> Xurés Muíños (OU) *145.8 km/h* 05:30



Aqui: http://www.meteogalicia.gal/observacion/efemerides/extremos.action?request_locale=gl

.......................
Por aqui o vento é mesmo a notas de destaque.
Daqui a pouco começa o jogo Paços de Ferreira-Guimarães. Dá na sport tv.
Estou curioso para ver aquilo tudo a voar!!! 
E se se juntar a chuva esperada vai ser bonita a festa.


----------



## Pek (3 Fev 2017 às 20:14)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Nuestros hermanos registaram a rajada máxima de 118.7 km/h



Esta tarde ya se han vuelto a superar los 150 km/h en Cedeira y Lardeira. A ver esta noche/madrugada


----------



## etvanp (3 Fev 2017 às 20:18)

Aristocrata disse:


> Os nosso amigos já tiveram estes máximos na Galiza. Todas as estações abaixo dos 900 metros de altitude...
> 
> Acima dos 900 metros de altitude:
> 
> ...


Fogo, podemos dar nos por felizes por esse tipo de ventos não nos atingirem, ia ser uma calamidade. As nossas construções não estão preparadas para ventos dessa magnitude.

Por aveiro  continuam rajadas na ordem dos 50km h.  A estação que sigo já marcou uma rajada.de 70km h mas não sei se não terá sido um valor influenciado pela localização da mesma.


----------



## cookie (3 Fev 2017 às 20:20)

Onde posso ver as estações? Queria ver se há alguma na zona costeira de vila do conde...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Fev 2017 às 20:22)




----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2017 às 20:36)

Registei rajada de *81 Km/h *de SSW agora mesmo.

Chove fraco.


----------



## jonas (3 Fev 2017 às 20:37)

Recomeça a chuva..vento forte


----------



## Pek (3 Fev 2017 às 20:49)

Ferrol (A Corunha) 


Impresionante tempestad


----------



## jpmartins (3 Fev 2017 às 20:54)

O meu pai relata 100.8km/h na estação lá de casa.
Ouca-Vagos

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## meteoamador (3 Fev 2017 às 21:07)

Não me lembro dever tão forte tempestade como a da madrugada passada, chovia torrencialmente e com saraiva á mistura, o vento assombrosa-mente assobiava e parecia que levava tudo e o mais estranho vários relâmpagos seguidos mas sem barulho nenhum 

Neste momento vento e chuva moderado com 12.9ºC.


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Fev 2017 às 21:08)

De volta a chuva forte, o vento mantém-se com rajadas fortes, mas um pouco mais calmo que ontem, pelo menos por aqui...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Fev 2017 às 21:09)

Que temporal no jogo do Paços- guimaraes

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Fev 2017 às 21:12)

Cá fica o vídeo da tempestade desta madrugada. Foi pena o corte de energia e ter ficado completamente sem luz. Não dá para ter a ideia da quantidade de água que estava a cair. Vê-se ao longo do vídeo vários flashs esverdeados (danos nas linhas/redes eléctricas). Uma tempestade à moda dos EUA. 


O vento soprou sempre de forma medonha antes e durante a passagem da frente. Sentia-se bem o perigo de estar no exterior. O barulho de chapas a soltarem-se era constante. Mas pronto. Valeu a pena pela adrenalina.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Fev 2017 às 21:33)

14.5°c


Para amanhã sendo dia de clássico temos estás estas condições climatéricas.






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## dlourenco (3 Fev 2017 às 21:40)

Rajadas impressionantes em Braga ! Não ficam nada atrás das da madrugada 

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Fev 2017 às 21:58)

dlourenco disse:


> Rajadas impressionantes em Braga ! Não ficam nada atrás das da madrugada
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


Sem dúvida. Impressionante a força do vento.


E acabo de ver mais um powerflash.


----------



## james (3 Fev 2017 às 22:01)

Que ventania louca por aqui vai...


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Fev 2017 às 22:03)

Por cá o panorama é semelhante nas últimas hora: muito vento e alguma chuva\aguaceiros de forma intermitente.
O acumulado passou para os *57,9 mm*.

O panorama no jogo Paços-Guimarães deve ser entusiasmante.


----------



## jonas (3 Fev 2017 às 22:12)

Chuvada e rajadas fortes!


----------



## RamalhoMR (3 Fev 2017 às 22:30)

De facto, o vento é Rei e senhor neste evento de hoje. Pelo menos por agora.
As rajadas são violentas. Abana tudo e só se ouve coisas a partirem.
Por hoje termino.
Acho que já são horas de aterrar no vale dos lençois . Amanhã e dia de trabalho e tenho que me levantar cedo.
Abraço.


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Fev 2017 às 22:30)

Tendência para a redução do número de rajadas, algumas ainda fortes mas com um espaçamento maior entre elas... Mas a madrugada será mais calma, dará para acertar os sonos =)


----------



## jonas (3 Fev 2017 às 22:47)

Trovao !


----------



## etvanp (3 Fev 2017 às 22:52)

Alguém que saiba interpretar imagens de satélite sabe dizer se já estamos no pós frente?


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Fev 2017 às 22:55)

Actuais *14,4ºc*, *93%* de humidade relativa e acumulados *16mm*. Infelizmente tenho a estação virada a norte, protegida a sul, logo nestes episódios é um desperdício ter uma máquina destas e andar nos paralelos.


----------



## Nando Costa (3 Fev 2017 às 23:09)

Boas. Por aqui, tarde de temporal com vento fortíssimo. Há muito tempo que não via um vendaval assim. Meteu medo. Agora continuam as rajadas fortes de vento, mas mais espaçadas, ainda assim metem respeito. Continuação de uma boa noite a todos.


----------



## james (3 Fev 2017 às 23:12)

Continua  um vendaval impressionante por aqui, a velocidade média do vento é incrível !!! 

De momento não chove, o acumulado de hoje é de 26 mm.


----------



## GabKoost (3 Fev 2017 às 23:15)

james disse:


> Mas foi muito localizado.



Basicamente, por nada ter acontecido na tua terra, foi tudo "muito localizado".

Basta uma leitura do fórum ou abrir meia dúzia de sites para ver que não foi localizado, Houveram quedas de árvores, prejuízos materiais e financeiros e quase todo o lado.

Arcos de Valdevez relata mais de 100 árvores caídas. Braga e Guimarães idem aspas. No local onde trabalho parte do telhado voou e temos prejuízos a nível de material eléctrico. Todos os concelhos do Minho sofreram com a mesma situação. No litoral, em mais do que um local, houveram prejuízos e até mortes (falta de cuidado ou não, aconteceram por causa da forte ondulação).

O IPMA esteve bem em prevenir. O evento terá sido "laranja" mas não se pode criticar por tomar precauções extras. Um evento como o de ontem poderia facilmente causar células perigosas. E se tal acontecesse, fosse este caso efectivamente localizado e remetido a um percurso específico, estaríamos todos aqui a dizer que o IPMA é uma vergonha porque não criou um alerta.

___________

Ficam aqui uns vídeos de um amigo meu na zona da Falperra.


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Fev 2017 às 23:34)

etvanp disse:


> Alguém que saiba interpretar imagens de satélite sabe dizer se já estamos no pós frente?



A leitura que faço do satélite é que ainda não estaremos no pós frontal mas estamos perto disso. Durante a madruga "assistiremos" a esse período. No entanto como amanhã mais para o meio/final da tarde teremos outra frente a chegar quase que nem vamos sentir as diferenças...Um pós frontal mais "denunciado" teremos na madrugada e manhã de Domingo...mas os especialistas que falem =)


----------



## joselamego (3 Fev 2017 às 23:35)

Boa noite, 
Hoje a relatar de Gondomar, minha terra natal!
Muito vento, já choveu , mas agora apenas se sente o vento forte
Temperatura atual de 13,8°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (3 Fev 2017 às 23:47)

Boa noite.
Por aqui estive dois dias sem rede. A informação perde-se no Wunderground mas curiosamente mantenho os registos no meteobridge
Assim tenho 44.2 mm acumulados apesar de no Wunderground ter apenas 1...
O vento é bastante forte apesar de ainda não ser tão grave como o Xantia há uns anos atrás. 
O meu sensor de vento está bastante baixo e protegido pelas árvores pelo que os valores não são credíveis.


----------



## david 6 (3 Fev 2017 às 23:53)

HélderCosta disse:


> Volta Anticiclone estás perdoado!



só podes estar a gozar...


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Fev 2017 às 23:53)

O vento aumentou nos últimos minutos, com média de 31 km\h e rajada de 56 km\h.
O acumulado está nos *59,2 mm*.

Para ser realista, pensei que fosse mais constante a precipitação nesta noite. Acredito que ainda possa vir muita chuva, mas para já é apenas mais um dia de chuva (pontualmente forte), mas com vento forte a fazer estragos.


----------



## ampa62 (4 Fev 2017 às 00:31)

Vento abrandou. Chove intensamente.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (4 Fev 2017 às 00:44)

Aguaceiro forte!!!!


----------



## Pek (4 Fev 2017 às 01:13)

Mas de Galiza

Santiago de Compostela

Datos de rachas de viento de esta tercera tempestad en 2 días











Fuente: https://twitter.com/ConchiChapela

La gente está loca 


Vuelos desviados constantemente:


----------



## Pek (4 Fev 2017 às 01:15)

Cable de alta tensión caído al sur de Pontevedra, no demasiado lejos de la "raia"


Peligrosísimo


----------



## james (4 Fev 2017 às 01:18)

Noite de grande vendaval, são constantes as falhas de eletricidade.


----------



## qwerl (4 Fev 2017 às 01:37)

james disse:


> Noite de grande vendaval, são constantes as falhas de eletricidade.



Por aqui acalmou, após um período de forte vendaval, ainda assim mais brando que esta madrugada, e já mal se ouve o vento 

Em relação à chuva nem vale a pena falar, o acumulado da estação do colega joaopaulo (8,9mm) diz tudo  Para aqui este evento só veio para fazer estragos, e não para repor lençóis freáticos, nesse aspeto prefiro dias como o de domingo, com precipitação moderada e persistente, perfeita para a terra absorver


----------



## ANev (4 Fev 2017 às 02:39)

Menudos relatos desde nuestros hermanos. Gracias por divulgar Pek


----------



## Stinger (4 Fev 2017 às 02:52)

Dei umas voltas po Gaia , sra da pedra e nada de chuva , apenas vento


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Fev 2017 às 05:49)

Bom dia,

Tal como previsto a noite foi bastante mais calma, vento com rajadas de intensidade moderada, mas nada mais que isso. Temperatura a rondar os 14ºc durante toda a madrugada...


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Fev 2017 às 08:19)

Boas. Noite de chuva e vento mas menos que na anterior. Agora parece estar a agravar-se consideravelmente novamente.
A estação deixou de debitar dados de madrugada, mas terminei o dia de ontem com *47mm* acumulados e rajada máxima de *81km\h*
Por agora sigo com *11,7º*


----------



## jonas (4 Fev 2017 às 08:55)

Boas,
A estacao continua OFF.
A noite foi de vento ate sensivelmente a 00h, e chuva moderada a forte, no entanto inconstante...

Agora o  vento abrandou mas esta a chover mais constante e forte
Chuva generalizada em todo o litoral oeste (norte):





No alto minho parece estar a chover bem


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Fev 2017 às 09:34)

Chove bem há mais de meia hora, muito vento também.
A temperatura caiu para os *11,1º*


----------



## cookie (4 Fev 2017 às 10:10)

Vento moderado e chuva moderada em algumas zonas. 14 graus.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (4 Fev 2017 às 10:32)

Bons dias,
Chuva e vento por Gondomar 
Temperatura de 14°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (4 Fev 2017 às 11:29)

Boas, acabou de cair um pinheiro nmesmoo pinhal em frente a minha casa, a rajada que o fez cair deve rondar os 70-80km/h


----------



## Snifa (4 Fev 2017 às 11:55)

Bom dia,

ontem terminei o dia com *28.6 mm* acumulados.

Hoje sigo com apenas 1 mm até ao momento ( esperava bem mais)

Olho para o satélite e radar e não consigo perceber se a frente já passou, ou ainda vai surgir alguma frente, antes do vento rodar para NW, para já não se vislumbra no radar nada a oeste que indique a presença de uma frente. 

De momento chove fraco 

Vento com rajadas de 50/55 Km/h de SSW e 13.8 ºc actuais.

Fevereiro segue com *64,2 mm *acumulados ( nada mau para apenas 4 dias)


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Fev 2017 às 12:02)

Chove pouco hoje, aguaceiros esporádicos...


----------



## james (4 Fev 2017 às 12:07)

Bom dia.

Por aqui chove torrencialmente, tem chovido de forma persistente, é um dos dias mais chuvosos dos últimos dias por cá. 

O acumulado do dia de hoje é já de 26.4 mm.

O vento sopra fortíssimo, já com rajadas de cerca de 70 km / h.

Dia verdadeiramente invernal....


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Fev 2017 às 12:08)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> ontem terminei o dia com *28.6 mm* acumulados.
> 
> ...


Também não consigo perceber, nem sei se isto é uma frente, um pós-frontal, muito estranho o radar. E os modelos previam muito mais precipitação para hoje que não esta a aparecer...


----------



## Nando Costa (4 Fev 2017 às 12:27)

Bom dia. Por aqui, chuva moderada persistente, por vezes forte. Vento moderado a forte.


----------



## guimeixen (4 Fev 2017 às 12:49)

Bom dia,

Choveu torrencialmente de madrugada e ao início da manhã. Neste momento chove moderado. 48,5mm acumulados.

Edit: chuva torrencial outra vez. 50,8mm.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Fev 2017 às 13:02)

Boas,
Por aqui chove acompanhado por fortes rajadas de vento e bastante nevoeiro.  

Vento médio a* 45km/h* de SSW, rajada de *77km/h* há instantes.

Deixo aqui mais uma foto que tirei na passada quinta-feira, Capela Senhor da Pedra, Miramar:


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Fev 2017 às 13:54)

Neste momento um temporal como há muito não via.
Chove incrivelmente há mais de 10 minutos e com um vento diabólico, assustador mesmo.
Infelizmente a estação está offline e por isso não posso precisar o valor das rajadas mas se ontem as rajadas rondavam os 60\70 km\h estas certamente estão perto dos 100 km\h, está bem pior.
A partir das 12h começou a chover muito.


----------



## james (4 Fev 2017 às 14:36)

Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## cookie (4 Fev 2017 às 14:58)

Em vila do conde mantém-se o vento moderado mas pouca chuva, aliás está uma humidade omnipresente que nem sei o que é... Mas não chega a ser morrinha. 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (4 Fev 2017 às 15:15)

*2 mm* acumulados por aqui e ( a não ser que mude ) não deverá subir muito mais que isto.

Olhando ao radar percebe-se que a chuva se intensifica à medida que entra em terra uns 35/40 Km, em especial no Minho,onde deverá estar a chover bem há já algumas horas.

Com tanta humidade e circulação de oeste, certamente haverá aqui muito efeito orográfico a activar as bandas de chuva mais no interior


----------



## bandevelugo (4 Fev 2017 às 15:45)

"Nuestros hermanos"???!! Talvez sejam mais "nosos irmáns"!! 

Da Galiza o vento é sempre bom...

Abraço


JoaoCodeco disse:


> Nuestros hermanos registaram a rajada máxima de 118.7 km/h


----------



## ELJICUATRO (4 Fev 2017 às 16:33)

Snifa disse:


> *2 mm* acumulados por aqui e ( a não ser que mude ) não deverá subir muito mais que isto.
> 
> Olhando ao radar percebe-se que a chuva se intensifica à medida que entra em terra uns 35/40 Km, em especial no Minho,onde deverá estar a chover bem há já algumas horas.
> 
> Com tanta humidade e circulação de oeste, certamente haverá aqui muito efeito orográfico a activar as bandas de chuva mais no interior




Boa Tarde Caro Snifa, Caros Colegas do fórum,

Por estas bandas posso já dizer que é o dia mais chuvoso (no total de 4).
Verifiquei no radar de Arouca, a evolução desde às 00:00 para Braga Sul e nota-se bem alguns períodos com refletividade "amarela" no eco.
Uma vez que a EMA de Merelim está com alguns problemas nos dados online, tive a ver e comparar dados do (wunderground) em algumas estações desta zona e bate-certo (hoje é o dia com maior precipitação).

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IBRAGABR3#history
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IBRAGABR7#history

Bom fim de semana.


----------



## RamalhoMR (4 Fev 2017 às 16:59)

Ora boas tardes.
A noite de hoje foi bem mais tranquila que a da passada sexta- feira.
Hoje o dia foi praticamente sempre a chover e o vento sopra com alguma intensidade.
Iremos ter agora umas tréguas,já que a outra ciclogenese só agora (quer me parecer) é que se está a formar. Com ela bastante pós frontal a caminho e presumo que durante a noite e inicio da manhã de amanhã, para além da queda de neve a cotas relativamente mais baixas, teremos os aguaceiros e a possivel queda de granizo e trovoada por estas bandas.
É esperar para ver .
Resto de bom sabado.
Abraco.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Fev 2017 às 17:33)

Incrível a velocidade das nuvens

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## SLM (4 Fev 2017 às 17:46)

Algumas imagens de Fafe:

Rios e ribeiros - https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=711610668999150&id=241206306039591

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1269081769839812&id=265303020217697

Postes e árvores caídas - https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1268998399848149&id=265303020217697

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1268580806556575&id=265303020217697

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (4 Fev 2017 às 17:56)

Boa tarde. Por aqui tem chovido com alguma persistência mas com pouca intensidade. Incomoda mais o vento. Acumulados até ao momento 36,9 mm.


----------



## guimeixen (4 Fev 2017 às 18:04)

Chove bem neste momento, 57,7mm


----------



## james (4 Fev 2017 às 18:22)

Dia   verdadeiramente de inverno, com  chuva e muito vento. 

Entretanto,  bela saída  do GFS.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Fev 2017 às 18:59)

"Foz do Douro -Porto-Portugal Fev 2017"


----------



## Stinger (4 Fev 2017 às 19:00)

Ui neve aos 500 metros ?? Que nevão que vai ser em todo o interior


----------



## SLM (4 Fev 2017 às 19:01)

Imagens de rio Tâmega em Amarante: 


https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1330836130295464&id=178377012208054

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1330880750291002&id=178377012208054


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (4 Fev 2017 às 19:40)

Boa tarde! 
Tarde de chuva fraca,com períodos de maior intensidade, o vento foi moderado
Por agora só vento fraco,sem chuva


----------



## joselamego (4 Fev 2017 às 19:42)

Boa,
Muito vento, rajadas por vezes fortes....Ouve-se dentro de casa
Chuva por vezes forte
Um dia de inverno
Temperatura sempre na casa dos 14°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (4 Fev 2017 às 19:48)

joselamego disse:


> Boa,
> Muito vento, rajadas por vezes fortes....Ouve-se dentro de casa
> Chuva por vezes forte
> Um dia de inverno
> ...



Esqueci-me de referir no post anterior que a temperatura anda dentro da casa dos 14ºC...
O vento teve rajadas interessantes


----------



## guimeixen (4 Fev 2017 às 19:49)

Volta a chover torrencialmente! 62mm acumulados.

Edit: 63,3mm.


----------



## Pek (4 Fev 2017 às 20:45)

Y añado al tweet, también nieve en zonas propicias de la mitad norte de Portugal


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Fev 2017 às 22:57)

Avisto trovoada a norte. Está perto de Melgaço.


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Fev 2017 às 23:07)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Avisto trovoada a norte. Está perto de Melgaço.



Manda fotos @Ruipedroo


----------



## guimeixen (4 Fev 2017 às 23:09)

Aguaceiro torrencial!


----------



## meteoamador (4 Fev 2017 às 23:17)

Carrega bem por aqui também


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Fev 2017 às 23:22)

Que bruto aguaceiro!!


----------



## guimeixen (4 Fev 2017 às 23:25)

Houve uma pequena pausa mas já chove torrencialmente outra vez! 64,5mm


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Fev 2017 às 23:28)

Pareceu-me ter ouvido algo.


----------



## Paelagius (4 Fev 2017 às 23:48)

Boa noite,

Chove torrencialmente. Imenso vento repentinamente.

Enviado do meu VF-895N através de Tapatalk


----------



## tugaafonso (4 Fev 2017 às 23:55)

Dilúvio brutal em Lousada!


----------



## SLM (4 Fev 2017 às 23:56)

Recomeçam as rajadas fortes por aqui. 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (4 Fev 2017 às 23:57)

Dilúvio por Gondomar, vento forte ! Ouve se rajadas e chuva 
Temperatura 13°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Fev 2017 às 00:00)

Boa noite.

Bem, este dia de sábado surpreendeu-me. Bastante. Muito. Um bocado...
Pela *8h*, antes de me deslocar para o trabalho, fui ver o acumulado que tinha, depois de uma noite aborrecida - calma, muito calma, excepto algum vento que se fez sentir até então. O acumulado era arrepiante: *2,0 mm*. Sim, somente 2 mm.
Reparei que no wunderground os acumulados mais a norte e interior eram bem mais expressivos do que cá: 20, 30 e mais...
Depois de tantos avisos de chuva forte e contínua, parco valor que eu tinha.
Qual não é o espanto ao ver durante a tarde a chuva a cair e o acumulado a subir lentamente.
E eis que chego a casa às 23h e vejo um acumulado de 41,9 mm. Ui! Nada mau. Nada mau mesmo!
Estou eu aqui a ver o fórum e eis que cai um magnífico aguaceiro nos últimos 15 minutos do dia, e o *acumulado total* sobe para os *47,2 mm*.
Bom dia de chuva afinal...


----------



## joselamego (5 Fev 2017 às 00:02)

Aqui Gondomar assusta, autêntico dilúvio, vento forte 
Daqui pouco deve acalmar, até porque amanhã o tempo melhora 

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Fev 2017 às 00:05)

Paelagius disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Chove torrencialmente. Imenso vento repentinamente.
> 
> Enviado do meu VF-895N através de Tapatalk



O mesmo por aqui. Chuva forte acompanhada de fortes rajadas, última foi de *72km/h* de WSW.


----------



## ampa62 (5 Fev 2017 às 00:29)

Boa noite. Fechei o dia com 42.2.
Começou o dia 5 com chuva intensa e vento e 2 mm acumulados.

Em 8 minutos a temperatura baixou 0.8º C, passando para 8,8 ºC.
Chuva....5.33 mm acumulados.


----------



## cookie (5 Fev 2017 às 00:39)

É desta que voa tudo!! o barulho do vento no respiro do WC é brutal. E há chuva também!

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## SLM (5 Fev 2017 às 00:55)

Grande trovão por aqui mas ainda longe.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Fev 2017 às 01:06)

Rajadas repentinas, agora mesmo uma de *82km/h* de Oeste.


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Fev 2017 às 01:22)

Há uns vinte minutos atrás foi um autêntico enxurro por aqui. A chuva batia na persiana com tanta força que se alguém desse um berro aqui no quarto eu não ouvia. 


O pós-frontal está a ser melhor do que eu esperava. Olhando o satélite e radar é provável que continuem os aguaceiros fortes e provavelmente alguma trovoada.


----------



## Stinger (5 Fev 2017 às 01:30)

Por aqui o vento é forte e sente se o cheiro a mar e a petróleo da petrogal


----------



## guimeixen (5 Fev 2017 às 01:32)

Que chuvada!


----------



## guimeixen (5 Fev 2017 às 01:33)

Que trovão fantástico mesmo aqui perto!


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Fev 2017 às 01:33)

Grande ronco!


----------



## karkov (5 Fev 2017 às 01:37)

Trovão em Guimarães 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (5 Fev 2017 às 01:38)

Mais um!


----------



## SLM (5 Fev 2017 às 01:38)

karkov disse:


> Trovão em Guimarães
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Deve ser os que estou a ouvir aqui bastante longe  

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Rain (5 Fev 2017 às 01:39)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Grande ronco!



E vai mais um


----------



## karkov (5 Fev 2017 às 01:42)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## dlourenco (5 Fev 2017 às 01:46)

Que estrondo em Braga ! Por sorte/azar estava na rua 

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (5 Fev 2017 às 02:00)

Confirmo trovoada a Oeste 
Aguaceiros moderados com granizo a acompanhar
TEMP 10.5ºC desceu bastante em comparação a outros dias


----------



## JoaoCodeco (5 Fev 2017 às 02:11)

Forte aguaceiro,acompanhado de vento


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Fev 2017 às 02:12)

Trovoada a norte e ouvem-se bem os roncos.


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Fev 2017 às 02:18)

Cada rugido ao longe


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Fev 2017 às 02:20)

Está a bombar a NE!


Cada ronco impressionante!


----------



## guimeixen (5 Fev 2017 às 02:22)

Vários relâmpagos visíveis a norte!


----------



## huguh (5 Fev 2017 às 02:34)

está a entrar pelo litoral norte umas belas células! promete


----------



## Paelagius (5 Fev 2017 às 02:39)

Trovão

Enviado do meu VF-895N através de Tapatalk


----------



## karkov (5 Fev 2017 às 02:39)

Trovão / Guimarães 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (5 Fev 2017 às 02:41)

huguh disse:


> está a entrar pelo litoral norte umas belas células! promete



Promete pois
A luz publica aqui já falhou e dentro de casa já ameaçou


----------



## Intruso (5 Fev 2017 às 02:47)

Até a casa estremeceu. 
Chuva, vento e trovoada de arrepiar a espinha.


----------



## superstorm (5 Fev 2017 às 02:47)

Boas noites
Uau é com cada um que ronca ate mais nao..... 
Parece que aqui vai ficar feio....


----------



## ANev (5 Fev 2017 às 02:48)

De um momento para o outro:

Vento, chuva mto intensa e trovões!


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Fev 2017 às 02:57)

Trovoada bem potente a que passou a norte. Era cada bomba. Conseguiu pôr tudo às escuras e os alarmes a tocar aqui na zona, e ainda estava algo afastada. Por onde passou deve ter sido medonho. 


Neste momento vai chovendo com fortes rajadas.


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Fev 2017 às 04:09)

Mas que BOMBA!!


----------



## Rain (5 Fev 2017 às 04:14)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Mas que BOMBA!!



Está a bombar bem para sul da minha posição


----------



## Paelagius (5 Fev 2017 às 04:17)

Por aqui, apenas apercebi-me de menos de meia dúzia de clarões. Mas o vento, era impressionante! — Nunca tinha visto as árvores tão dobradas.
Não tenho registos pois durou pouco tempo enquanto apressar-me para montar o estaminet.


Rain disse:


> Está a bombar bem para sul da minha posição



O Blitzortung reporta a N de Braga… 







Edit: Entretanto, o vento tornou a aumentar…


----------



## Rain (5 Fev 2017 às 04:19)

Luz tremeu bem agora...em aproximação e com muita vontade


----------



## SLM (5 Fev 2017 às 04:22)

O lightningmaps.org mostrou dois exactamente ao mesmo tempo a este e a sudoeste de Braga. São esses que estou a ouvir em Fafe com bastante intensidade. 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Rain (5 Fev 2017 às 04:22)

Paelagius disse:


> Por aqui, apenas apercebi-me de menos de meia dúzia de clarões. Mas o vento, era impressionante! — Nunca tinha visto as árvores tão dobradas.
> Não tenho registos pois durou pouco tempo enquanto apressar-me para montar o estaminet.
> 
> 
> ...


É possível que seja aproximação por norte, estou a reportar só pelo som do trovão. Não consigo ter visualização do raio.


----------



## SLM (5 Fev 2017 às 04:24)

Agora em Vieira do Minho. Impressionante como se ouvem.  Parecem muito mais perto. 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (5 Fev 2017 às 04:26)

Bons estouros à pouco. Ainda consegui fotografar alguma coisa.
Chove moderado mas já choveu torrencialmente e com granizo à alguns minutos.


----------



## Paelagius (5 Fev 2017 às 04:26)

SLM disse:


> Agora em Vieira do Minho. Impressionante como se ouvem.  Parecem muito mais perto.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk



E estão, efectivamente…


----------



## SLM (5 Fev 2017 às 04:32)

Paelagius disse:


> E estão, efectivamente


Algumas diferenças entre os dois sites. Pelo que oiço bate exactamente certo com o lightningmaps (a onda de propagacao de som) mas o blitzortung mostra mais perto realmente.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Fev 2017 às 04:32)

Vários relâmpagos, dois deles com trovões do mais potente que ouvi nos últimos anos. Estremeceram com a casa toda. 



Estava já há algum tempo a ver a aproximação da célula, ao início com trovoada ao longe. Depois parou por uns minutos e voltou a bombardear quando cá chegou. Foi uma valente granizada, só que durou apenas uns trinta segundos. Depois fui para a janela virada a este e ainda vi um relâmpago a cair atrás das montanhas do Bom Jesus, com alto clarão esverdeado logo de seguida. Alguma coisa "fritou".


----------



## RamalhoMR (5 Fev 2017 às 04:38)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Vários relâmpagos, dois deles com trovões do mais potente que ouvi nos últimos anos. Estremeceram com a casa toda.
> 
> 
> 
> Estava já há algum tempo a ver a aproximação da célula, ao início com trovoada ao longe. Depois parou por uns minutos e voltou a bombardear quando cá chegou. Foi uma valente granizada, só que durou apenas uns trinta segundos. Depois fui para a janela virada a este e ainda vi um relâmpago a cair atrás das montanhas do Bom Jesus, com alto clarão esverdeado logo de seguida. Alguma coisa "fritou".


 
Confirmo. Julguei que tivesse atingido o Bom Jesus de novo (o mesmo está as escuras).
Foi grande bomba e eu estando aqui tão perto. 
Queda de granizo também mas num curto espaço de tempo.
Uma boa maneira de acordar e ter que ir para o trabalho ahaha
De momento a trovoada parou.


----------



## SLM (5 Fev 2017 às 04:41)

Ok. Este caiu mesmo aqui. Alta granizada agora!!

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Fev 2017 às 05:05)

Um dos relâmpagos da célula. Comparado com os dois anteriores trovões, este foi uma bombinha de Carnaval. Oiçam no fim do vídeo o barulho do granizo ao longe.


----------



## cookie (5 Fev 2017 às 08:02)

Por VC 11 graus, vento moderado e céu encoberto, sem chuva para já.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## SLM (5 Fev 2017 às 08:10)

Estava tudo muito calmo de repente 2 minutos de chuva forte e vento que abanou tudo e foi-se tão rápido como apareceu 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (5 Fev 2017 às 08:28)

Bom dia,

*9.6 mm* acumulados durante a madrugada, a sua maioria ocorreram  com a forte chuvada  e trovoada ( pareceu-me ouvir algum granizo) pelas  02:40 h. 

O rain rate atingiu *175.8 mm/h* e com fortes rajadas de vento a acompanhar.

De momento sem chuva, está mais fresco com 9.4 ºc actuais, vento WNW 29 Km/h causa sensação térmica baixa. 

Fevereiro segue com *80,3 mm* acumulados.


----------



## cookie (5 Fev 2017 às 09:41)

Deixo fotos dos estragos que vi quando fui passear as cadelas.




Para além deste, todos os portões à exceção do portão de um bloco cederam com o vento. Há inclusive alguns presos com fios e tábuas para não andarem às pancadas durante a noite. Esta foto é do bloco que mais sofre com os temporais e aquele cuja cobertura por norma levantava.











Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Fev 2017 às 11:36)

Bom dia.

Panorama bem melhor a esta hora, com o sol a brilhar por entre as nuvens. Já não deverá chover (talvez haja espaço para diminutos aguaceiros, quem sabe). O vento sopra moderado com rajadas de O.
O *acumulado* de hoje vai nos *8,6 mm*.
O *total mensal* subiu para os *162,3 mm*.

*Tactual: 11,0ºC
Hr: 66%*​


----------



## guimeixen (5 Fev 2017 às 13:42)

Bom tarde,

Os meus registos desta noite. Os dois primeiros relâmpagos são de uma trovoada que estava a passar no distrito de Viana do Castelo. Os outros três eram de uma que estava ou pouco depois da fronteira em Espanha. Os dois últimos foram da que passou por aqui. Deixo também um gif da que estava em Espanha.




Distant Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Distant Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Distant Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Distant Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Distant Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Pek (5 Fev 2017 às 14:09)

La tercera tempestad, Marcel, deja de nuevo rachas de viento muy fuertes hoy en Galicia, el área cantábrica y Aquitania:






El norte de Galicia una vez más llevándose la palma. Tremenda aquellas zonas de la Costa da Morte, Costa Ártabra y las Rías Altas


----------



## Nando Costa (5 Fev 2017 às 14:48)

Boas. Segundo sei, a noite passada foi uma noite dos diabos. Muita chuva, granizo e trovoada muito forte, que ia botando tudo abaixo por volta das 3h da madrugada. Pena não me ter apercebido de nada. Tenho o sono muito pesado mesmo.


----------



## Snifa (5 Fev 2017 às 15:43)

Boas,

foto que fiz na Foz do Douro durante estes dias de tempestade ( e não apanhei o mar mais alteroso com maré mais alta )

Molhe Norte:







Minha galeria nos 500 px:

https://500px.com/nuno_milheiro


----------



## rokleon (5 Fev 2017 às 15:50)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> foto que fiz na Foz do Douro durante estes dias de tempestade ( e não apanhei o mar mais alteroso com maré mais alta )
> 
> ...


excelente foto!!!


----------



## cookie (5 Fev 2017 às 16:03)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> foto que fiz na Foz do Douro durante estes dias de tempestade ( e não apanhei o mar mais alteroso com maré mais alta )
> 
> ...


Fotos muito boas mesmo!

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (5 Fev 2017 às 17:06)

Rio Tâmega em Amarante, ontem


----------



## Luso Meteo (5 Fev 2017 às 17:51)

A minha estação foi hoje para reparação, por isso nos próximos dias poderei apenas relatar os dados de temperatura (sensor LIDL, protegido por RS artesanal)
Neste momento vai descendo, com 8,1º


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Fev 2017 às 18:13)

Boas,

Durante a madrugada na passagem das células mais potentes, as rajadas foram bastante agressivas. Pelas 2:43h registei um rajada brutal de *118km/h *de Oeste. 

Por incrível que parece não dei por nada durante a noite, de manhã reparei que uma das bacias que tinha na varanda, foi parar a cerca de 50 metros ao fundo da rua e está toda partida...

Deixo aqui o gráfico da minha estação :






Era bom ter acesso às imagens radar, alguém tem?
Neste momento estão *10,8ºC* com vento fraco de Oeste. Acumulados *1,8 mm* 



Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> foto que fiz na Foz do Douro durante estes dias de tempestade ( e não apanhei o mar mais alteroso com maré mais alta )
> 
> ...



Espectáculo  

Fotos impressionantes que andam por aí, sobre o estado do mar por estes últimos dias. Deixo aqui uma, tirada na sexta-feira, foto de Manuel Varzim:


----------



## karkov (5 Fev 2017 às 18:13)

Choveu um bocado pela Póvoa de Lanhoso há uns 15min atras...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## dopedagain (5 Fev 2017 às 18:15)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> foto que fiz na Foz do Douro durante estes dias de tempestade ( e não apanhei o mar mais alteroso com maré mais alta )
> 
> ...


Digno de National Geographic, sem exageros. parabéns!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Fev 2017 às 18:42)

*Comunicado IPMA*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Fev 2017 às 19:06)

IPMA igual a sí próprio... comunicado igual a zero... o comum do cidadão fica na mesma... nada a fazer... 

Enviado do meu SM-G357FZ através de Tapatalk


----------



## camrov8 (5 Fev 2017 às 19:33)

alguém sabe mais alguma coisa sobre o que aconteceu


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Fev 2017 às 20:31)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Durante a madrugada na passagem das células mais potentes, as rajadas foram bastante agressivas. Pelas 2:43h registei um rajada brutal de *118km/h *de Oeste.
> 
> ...



Belo valor, lá estabeleceste um novo record na estação.


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (5 Fev 2017 às 20:51)

O freemeteo prevê neve fraca para para Freamunde no dia 10, sábado. Poderá nevar? que pena eu estar no Pico


----------



## guimeixen (5 Fev 2017 às 21:20)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Era bom ter acesso às imagens radar, alguém tem?



Ainda estão disponíveis as de refletividade. As do mapa dinâmico podem ser obtidas usando o inspecionar do google chrome.


----------



## AJCS (5 Fev 2017 às 21:46)

Boas,

Hoje foi um dia bem diferente em relação a ontem, o sol apareceu durante toda a manhã.

Temp.max. 13,1ºc
Temp.min.   8,4ºc

HR max. 87%
HR min. 62%

PA 1029 mbar

Parece que vamos ter outra frente fria amanhã, mas nada que se compare com os ultimos dias.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (5 Fev 2017 às 22:00)

Boa noite!
Dia mais calmo,com o sol a espreitar da parte da manha, a chuva e o vento estiveram ausentes
Foi uma boa rega, mas é insuficiente, espero que possamos em breve ter um "inverno" sério, pois a chuva que caiu foi pouca


----------



## Pek (6 Fev 2017 às 02:27)

A modo de resumen de lo acontecido estos días, os pongo un pequeño cuadro de las rachas máximas alcanzadas en las últimas 3 tempestades y 4 días en algunos puntos litorales de Galicia y del Golfo de Vizcaya. Rachas máximas en km/h:

..........................................................KURT........LEIV..........MARCEL........_Media_
- Estaca de Bares (A Coruña):....... 169...........*160*..............*158*............. *162*
- Fisterra (A Coruña)...................... 164.......... 154............. 157............. 158
- Punta Candieira (A Coruña):.......*176*...........155...............137..............156
- Cap Ferret (Gironda):.................. 122.......... 148.............. 141............. 137

Por días:
..........................................................DÍA 2.....DÍA 3.....DÍA 4.....DÍA 5........_Media_
- Estaca de Bares (A Coruña):........ *138*.......169....... *148*.........*158*......... *153*
- Fisterra (A Coruña):...................... *138*.......164........ 136....... 157.......... 149
- Punta Candieira (A Coruña):........130........*176*........137........128...........143
- Cap Ferret (Gironda):.................... 76.........122........*148*........141.......... 122

Fuentes: AEMET, MeteoGalicia y Météo-France

Espectaculares datos e impresionantes por su regularidad e intensidad las zonas gallegas de la Costa da Morte, Costa Ártabra y Rías Altas. Lugares fantásticos para estos temporales, sin duda.


----------



## cookie (6 Fev 2017 às 10:08)

ontem ainda tive esperança de ver algum granizo, tinha uma atividade gira com os miudos mas nada, nem trovoada, nada nada... 

hoje dia encoberto, calmo, com 14 graus. de momento a reportar da zona de são mamede infesta.


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Fev 2017 às 10:52)

Por aqui sigo com *11,0º*, daqui a pouco regressa a chuva...


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Fev 2017 às 11:00)

Bom dia.

O dia começou com céu encoberto e com tecto de nuvens baixo, a ameaçar chuva, o que ainda não aconteceu.
A tão esperada previsão de "céu pouco nublado" não se verificou por aqui. O céu esteve sempre muito nublado, inclusivé com aguaceiros ao final da tarde. Acontece IPMA. Acontece...
O vento tem soprado em geral fraco, tornando-se agora fraco a moderado de SSO.
A noite foi fria, com uma *Tmín* de *5,0ºC*, mas a partir das 3h começou a subida da temperatura.

*Tactual: 13,2ºC
Hr: 82%*​


----------



## jpmartins (6 Fev 2017 às 11:59)

Bom dia,
Sigo com  16.9ºC.
Tmin.7.3ºC
O sol vai espreitando.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (6 Fev 2017 às 15:46)

Boa tarde! 
A manha foi de céu nublado com algumas abertas, onde o vento fraco/ moderado se fez sentir
Começou a chover a pouco, puxada a vento
O vento esse é de S/SW moderado


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Fev 2017 às 15:54)

Chove fraco, com *11,6º*


----------



## jonas (6 Fev 2017 às 16:54)

Chove fraco


----------



## Stinger (6 Fev 2017 às 17:18)

Por Valongo chuviscos


----------



## ELJICUATRO (6 Fev 2017 às 17:35)

Pek disse:


> A modo de resumen de lo acontecido estos días, os pongo un pequeño cuadro de las rachas máximas alcanzadas en las últimas 3 tempestades y 4 días en algunos puntos litorales de Galicia y del Golfo de Vizcaya. Rachas máximas en km/h:
> 
> ..........................................................KURT........LEIV..........MARCEL........_Media_
> - Estaca de Bares (A Coruña):....... 169...........*160*..............*158*............. *162*
> ...



Boa tarde Caro Pek,

Sem dúvida dados impressionantes dessas 3 depressões que tiveram ajuda do forte Jetstream mais baixo em latitude nesta época do ano.

Cmps.


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Fev 2017 às 17:37)

*10,9*º, chuva fraca.


----------



## Snifa (6 Fev 2017 às 18:17)

Boas, 

chove certinho, *2 mm* acumulados 

13.5 ºc actuais.


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Fev 2017 às 18:33)

Chove bem,* 11º*


----------



## guimeixen (6 Fev 2017 às 19:33)

Boa noite,

Chove intensamente, 4,8mm acumulados.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (6 Fev 2017 às 21:44)

Chove moderado!
Vento fraco com algumas rajadas


----------



## AJCS (6 Fev 2017 às 22:54)

Neste momento chove com alguma intensidade.

Houve um claro aumento da HR em relação a ontem.

Temp.max. 15,2ºC
Temp.min. 8,3ºC
HR max. 92%
HR min. 74%
PA 1025 mbar


----------



## AJCS (6 Fev 2017 às 23:12)

Amanhã vamos algumas tréguas, mas volta a instabilidade quinta e sexta-feira.


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Fev 2017 às 23:29)

Boa noite,
Chuva fraca acompanhada de vento e nevoeiro, acumulados *3mm* 

Deixo aqui mais uma foto como esteve o mar nos últimos dias, Farol de Felgueiras, foto captada por Manuel Varzim : 





Neste momento estão *12,6ºC* com *99%* de humidade e vento de SSW a* 27km/h*


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Fev 2017 às 23:40)

Boa noite.

*Grandes imagens* vão aparecendo por cá, tanto de *membros nossos* como de outros aficcionados deste nosso cantinho. Muito bem! 

A chuva começou então a cair pela tarde, intensificando-se por breves períodos, como foi há menos de 1 minuto.
O* acumulado* está nos *16,8 mm*, cerca de 5 mm caíram na última hora.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado com algumas rajadas, de SSO.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Fev 2017 às 23:41)

14°c e chuva 

Detesto este tempo.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Fev 2017 às 00:23)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Detesto este tempo.



 Brincalhão...Um nortenho entretêm-se com este tempo de chuva, de tão habituados que estamos.
Por aqui, como dizem os nossos amigos brasileiros, temos PANCADAS de chuva. Os aguaceiros vão-se sucedendo e por breves momentos são moderados.
Neste novo dia já tenho mais* 4,1 mm *de* acumulado*, depois dos 16,8mm de ontem. Bem bom...

*Tactual: 13,2ºC
Hr: 96%*​


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Fev 2017 às 02:05)

Continuam os aguaceiros e o *acumulado* subiu para os *6,3 mm*.
O vento rodou para O e sopra fraco agora.

Boa madrugada:


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Fev 2017 às 02:34)

Linha de instabilidade que entrou pela zona do Grande Porto, seguindo para ENE (aparente) e que está a deixar boa precipitação no distrito...





Sigo com *acumulado* de* 10,4 mm* desde as 00h.

(agora vou de vez...)


----------



## Snifa (7 Fev 2017 às 07:00)

Bom dia,

*15.2 mm* acumulados durante a madrugada com chuva por vezes forte em curtos períodos 

ontem o acumulado ficou nos *7 mm*.

10.4 ºc actuais.

Fevereiro segue com *102,5 mm* em apenas 7 dias


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Fev 2017 às 08:27)

Bom dia.

Temos agora céu encoberto e vento fraco de NO.
Os aguaceiros do início da madrugada ainda subiram o *acumulado* para *14,7 mm*.
Pela imagem de satélite e pelo radar não deveremos ter mais  chuva esta manhã.
Venha o sol então brilhar para dar algum colorido a estas terras. 

*Tactual: 9,4ºC
Hr: 94%*​


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Fev 2017 às 09:32)

Manhã bem mais fria hoje com mínima de *7,3º* e atuais *8,4º*


----------



## Stinger (7 Fev 2017 às 10:14)

Céu limpo por francelos


----------



## JoaoCodeco (7 Fev 2017 às 10:20)

Bom dia! Céu pouco nublado,vento de N/NO


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Fev 2017 às 10:36)

Bom dia a todos,

Madrugada com alguns aguaceiros fortes. Acumulou bastante bem =) Este inicio do mês de Fevereiro já deu para quebrar pelo menos a tendência do mês de Janeiro que foi extremamente seco.
Por agora, céu pouco nublado, actuais *11,9ºc* e *83%* de humidade relativa. Aproveitem o sol


----------



## Nando Costa (7 Fev 2017 às 13:04)

Boa Tarde. Por aqui, o sol espreita por entre as nuvens. Está um dia bonito para o meu gosto.


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (7 Fev 2017 às 17:33)

Pelo GFS a cota de neve em Lousada anda nos 450 na sexta feira, e se manter assim poderá cair alguma neve em Freamunde numa altitude de 360 m.


----------



## AJCS (7 Fev 2017 às 20:17)

Um dia semelhante a ontem.

Temp.max. 15,1ºC
Temp.min. 10,7ºC
HR max. 95%
HR min. 62%
PA 1030 mbar.

Vamos ver se os modelos se confirmam lá para mais próximo do fim de semana.


----------



## cookie (7 Fev 2017 às 21:59)

Por VC dia de sol com vento frio de N. Chegamos aos 15 graus mas a sensação térmica era de bem menos.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Fev 2017 às 04:38)

Noite segue bem mais fria que a anterior...temperatura a rondar os 5ºc a esta hora...


----------



## jonas (8 Fev 2017 às 07:52)

Boas,
Noite bem fria 
Agora estao -0.1 graus
O ceu esta limpo e alguma geada..


----------



## Luso Meteo (8 Fev 2017 às 07:55)

Noite fria, mínima de -0,7º
Neste momento sigo com 0,1º
Aproveito para dizer que em breve espero ter a minha estação online no Wunderground.
Este será o link!
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IFELGUEI3


----------



## cookie (8 Fev 2017 às 08:03)

Manhã fria por VC com 3 graus! Céu pouco nublado; a PA está a 1038 e a HR 94%.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Fev 2017 às 08:06)

Por aqui também bastante frio, ainda com a mínima de *3,3ºc*.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Fev 2017 às 08:43)

Bom dia.

Hoje começamos com sol, muito luminoso. E com geada, depois de uma madrugada fria.
Temos céu pouco nublado, com nuvens altas e vento fraco de N.

*Tmín: -0,2ºC

Tactual: 0,7ºC
Hr: 91%*​


----------



## AJCS (8 Fev 2017 às 08:55)

Bom dia

A mínima ficou pelos 1.3°C

Esta uma manhã fria mas de sol.

Enviado do meu SM-J510FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Fev 2017 às 10:12)

Mínima de* 3,2ºc*...Sigo com céu limpo, *6,4ºc* e *82%* de humidade relativa! Que rico dia...


----------



## Luso Meteo (8 Fev 2017 às 11:09)

A minha PCE FWS 20 está montada e online. Podem ver aqui:
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IFELGUEI3#history
Mais logo meto fotos da instalação. Nao usei o RS original, fiz um RS artesanal para proteger o sensor da chuva humidade.
Atençao: Esta estaçao nos proximos dias nao estará sempre online, porque so tenho um portatil e preciso dele para outras coisas, mas vou comprar um pc para estar 24hr dia.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Fev 2017 às 15:10)

Muito bem, então. Mais uma estação no vale do Sousa, em zona deficitária no que toca a dados meteorológicos.


Meteofan disse:


> A minha PCE FWS 20 está montada e online.
> Atençao: Esta estaçao nos proximos dias nao estará sempre online, porque so tenho um portatil e preciso dele para outras coisas, mas vou comprar um pc para estar 24hr dia.


Vejo que fica numa boa zona tipicamente rural, o que também é bom, sem tanta influência urbana.
Parabéns Meteofan. 
----

Por cá o sol vai brilhando, num dia bem agradável em que a nebulosidade alta não é muito fechada.
O vento vai soprando fraco, variável.

*Tactual: 12,7ºC
Hr: 49%*​


----------



## Luso Meteo (8 Fev 2017 às 21:44)

Adquiri hoje um PC para ter a estação online 24 hrs dia, a partir de agora ja está sempre online!
Sigo com 3,5º
https://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IFELGUEI3#history


----------



## Intruso (8 Fev 2017 às 21:57)

Meteofan disse:


> Adquiri hoje um PC para ter a estação online 24 hrs dia, a partir de agora ja está sempre online!
> Sigo com 3,5º
> https://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IFELGUEI3#history


Vamos lá ver se na estreia apanhas logo neve.
Parabéns! E boas capturas!!!


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Fev 2017 às 07:46)

Bom dia.

Para já nada de neve! 
Amanhece com tempo fresco, sem geada, com o céu parcialmente nublado (carregado a norte) e com vento fraco de N.

*Tmín: 1,1ºC

Tactual: 1,1ºC
Hr: 89%*​


----------



## jonas (9 Fev 2017 às 07:51)

Bom dia,
Noite fria e alguma geada.
Neste momente registo ceu limpo...bastante nevoeiro a este.
Tatual:1.3 graus


----------



## JoaoCodeco (9 Fev 2017 às 08:51)

Bom dia,céu nublado por nuvens altas, com o sol a espreitar.
Vento fraco (brisa)  de SE


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Fev 2017 às 09:52)

Sigo com 8,6º neste momento e céu nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Fev 2017 às 10:25)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *5,0ºc* ao início da manhã. Sigo já com céu muito nublado, mas essencialmente nuvens altas, actuais* 9,8ºc* e* 72%* de humidade relativa. Aguardemos por ela.


----------



## guimeixen (9 Fev 2017 às 12:14)

Bom dia,

Céu coberto de cirrus e com um intenso halo solar.

Foto tirada à minutos:



22º Solar Halo by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2017 às 13:10)

Boas, 

por aqui mínima fresca de *4.4 ºc* 

Neste momento 14.3 ºc e o vento de Sul já assobia nas janelas, indicador que a chuva está a caminho.

No radar a frente  já é bem visível ao largo:


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Fev 2017 às 13:50)

Boas, neste momento sigo com *13,7º*


----------



## jpmartins (9 Fev 2017 às 14:53)

Snifa isso tem bom aspecto 
Sigo com 15.2ºC, as rajadas já chegaram aos 40km/h.


----------



## jpmartins (9 Fev 2017 às 15:00)

Continua com bom aspecto.





Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Fev 2017 às 15:59)

Boas,
Interessante o que aí vem 





O céu apresenta alguns mammatus e está escuro para o mar. 

Atuais *13,6ºC* com vento moderado de Sul.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (9 Fev 2017 às 16:27)

Vento moderado de Sul...
Esta quase a chegar...


----------



## Paelagius (9 Fev 2017 às 16:56)

Por, aqui está assim... Não sei como denominar, se é que tem alguns designação.






Enviado do meu VF-895N através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Fev 2017 às 17:05)

Boas, por aqui céu a ficar mais nublado, temperatura a descer. O GFS melhorou um pouco nesta run e coloca cota 500 amanha de manhâ. Será que vou ver alguma coisa?
Entretanto a minha estação decidiu inventar 0,6mm de precipitação, lol (nao foi do vento aquilo está bem seguro não abana)


----------



## dj_teko (9 Fev 2017 às 17:12)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas,
> Interessante o que aí vem
> 
> 
> ...







Vê se bem o que aí veem muito escuro mesmo para os lados do mar


----------



## Paelagius (9 Fev 2017 às 17:14)

Entretanto...






Enviado do meu VF-895N através de Tapatalk


----------



## dopedagain (9 Fev 2017 às 17:17)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> por aqui mínima fresca de *4.4 ºc*
> 
> ...



A frente já é visivel daqui esta a entrar agora. Em viana já deve estar a chover. ceu bastante escuro


----------



## Intruso (9 Fev 2017 às 17:29)

Na Maia vento a puxar e tudo muito escuro, não tarda chove bem, visto que as pingas que caiem são bem grossas.


----------



## Paelagius (9 Fev 2017 às 17:29)

Em Matosinhos deve estar fantástico






Enviado do meu VF-895N através de Tapatalk


----------



## dj_teko (9 Fev 2017 às 17:33)

Já chove


----------



## dopedagain (9 Fev 2017 às 17:33)

já chove em ponte de lima! muito escuro, muito boa a nova run da GFS a dobrar quase a percipitaçao!  vamos lá a ver se a neve vale a pena..


----------



## Andre Barbosa (9 Fev 2017 às 17:33)

Muito vento por Matosinhos.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Fev 2017 às 17:36)

dj_teko disse:


> Já chove


Bonita shelf cloud!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (9 Fev 2017 às 17:39)

Chove moderado


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Fev 2017 às 17:42)

Chove com pingas grossas  

Vento moderado de SSW


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2017 às 17:42)

Belo céu, bonita shelf cloud e algumas whales mouth.


----------



## AJCS (9 Fev 2017 às 17:57)

Já de notam os efeitos da frente fria, vento e o céu apresenta este cenário.


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Fev 2017 às 18:06)

De repente grande vendaval os vidros da janelas abanavam de uma maneira   Rajada de *99km/h *de SW às 17:57h

Acumulados *2,2mm* , intensidade máxima de *106,9mm/h* 

Temperatura em queda *7,0ºC*


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2017 às 18:07)

Chove com muita intensidade


----------



## dopedagain (9 Fev 2017 às 18:08)

Entrou com muita força a frente. As montanhas desapareceram a volta. chuva forte e a intensidade do vento aumentou. Já deve nevar nas Serras de Soajo e Amarela que ficam aqui ao lado e desapareceram por completo. A cota andará por os 1100 metros.


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Fev 2017 às 18:11)

Céu muito nublado, sem chuva para já...


----------



## timgomes (9 Fev 2017 às 18:14)

Meteofan disse:


> Céu muito nublado, sem chuva para já...



Por aqui desceu a temperatura uns 8 graus em menos de 2h, agora ja chove, rajadas de vento até 30km...


----------



## SLM (9 Fev 2017 às 18:17)

Entrada muito rápida da frente











Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Fev 2017 às 18:21)

Está a chegar, mas ainda estão *11,1º.*...


----------



## SLM (9 Fev 2017 às 18:27)

Primeiras rajadas e começa a chover por aqui 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Fev 2017 às 18:28)

Ainda *11,1º,* não desce, estranho. Muito vento, mas sem chuva ainda...


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2017 às 18:30)

Aspecto do céu por aqui antes da chegada da primeira linha, ambiente bastante escuro para a hora:


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Fev 2017 às 18:30)

Ambiente bem mais fresco, sigo com *6,9ºC* e *94%* de humidade. 

Imagem satélite das 18h 






Instalaram uma PCE a semana passada na Torreira, fica o link: 
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IMURTOSA3


----------



## guimeixen (9 Fev 2017 às 18:31)

Chove moderado  e 9,4ºC.


----------



## timgomes (9 Fev 2017 às 18:33)

Continua a descer, 0,5°C em 15 minutos. Chuva intensa, 9.2°.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Fev 2017 às 18:34)

Snifa disse:


> Aspecto do céu por aqui antes da chegada da primeira linha, ambiente bastante escuro para a hora:


Soberbas! 

Enviado do meu SM-G357FZ através de Tapatalk


----------



## SLM (9 Fev 2017 às 18:37)

Meteofan disse:


> Ainda *11,1º,* não desce, estranho. Muito vento, mas sem chuva ainda...


Estava a mesma temperatura por aqui. Em 10 minutos, ou nem isso, já baixou 2 graus. 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Fev 2017 às 18:40)

Desce bem a temperatura, já vai em *9*º, desceu 2 graus em 5 minutos pouco mais....
Neste momento ainda não chove.


----------



## SLM (9 Fev 2017 às 18:43)

Aqui, depois de uns chuviscos iniciais, só caem alguns pingos esporádicos mas "pesados".

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Fev 2017 às 18:54)

Chove muito fraco, mas a temperatura cai a pique, com *7,9º* neste momento.


----------



## Paelagius (9 Fev 2017 às 18:57)

Snifa disse:


> Aspecto do céu por aqui antes da chegada da primeira linha, ambiente bastante escuro para a hora:


Fantásticas! Que inveja e que sorte de vista  

Enviado do meu VF-895N através de Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (9 Fev 2017 às 18:58)

Temperatura a descer certinho e vai nos 8,3ºC e 2,3mm acumulados.


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Fev 2017 às 19:08)

Não há precipitação por aqui....
*7,2º* e céu encoberto.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Fev 2017 às 19:09)

6°c e chuva

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Fev 2017 às 19:13)

Gralheira pronta para receber neve

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Fev 2017 às 19:28)

Chove fraco, *6,1º*


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Fev 2017 às 19:35)

Cheira-me que a cota deve andar mais baixa que o previsto, uma vez que aqui já estão 5,8º e chove...


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Fev 2017 às 19:39)

Meteofan disse:


> Cheira-me que a cota deve andar mais baixa que o previsto, uma vez que aqui já estão 5,8º e chove...


Segundo o GFS a esta hora a cota estaria acima dos 1000m mas acredito que aos 850\900m já neve...


----------



## guimeixen (9 Fev 2017 às 19:43)

Continua a chover, 4,8mm  e 7,1°C.


----------



## jonas (9 Fev 2017 às 19:51)

Boas,
Ja chove ha 40 min, a temperatura cai a pique ja com 6.9 graus...o vento tambem se faz sentir
Realmente a cota devera andar pelos 900m


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Fev 2017 às 19:55)

Estão *5º*, dá-me a impressão que cai neve misturada com a chuva, parece-me impossível dado a temperatura mas fico com essa impressão? Será?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Fev 2017 às 20:01)

Já neva na gralheira

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Fev 2017 às 20:07)

Meteofan disse:


> Estão *5º*, dá-me a impressão que cai neve misturada com a chuva, parece-me impossível dado a temperatura mas fico com essa impressão? Será?


Não meteofan  a tua vontade de ver neve é que é mais que muita.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Fev 2017 às 20:08)

Irá o nosso amigo stinguer vai a vai ao ou Não? 

Sigo com 5.6 °c a neve anda perto 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (9 Fev 2017 às 20:20)

Calma que tou a fazer horas para ir lá xD


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Fev 2017 às 20:31)

Sigo com *4,9º* e chove fraco...


----------



## jonas (9 Fev 2017 às 20:33)

Por aqui continua a chover com 6.8 graus


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Fev 2017 às 20:50)

Continua a chover fraco, *4,6º*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Fev 2017 às 20:59)

Parou de chover.ta um brio 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2017 às 21:09)

10.6 mm acumulados por aqui. 

Está  frio com 6.8°c actuais


----------



## jonas (9 Fev 2017 às 21:16)

Por ca a temperatura teima em cair.. estao 6.6 graus


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Fev 2017 às 21:24)

Boas, estão *4,4º * e chove fraco.
Despeço-me por agora mas acredito em surpresa amanhã


----------



## ruka (9 Fev 2017 às 21:26)

flashes sobre o mar...


----------



## Paelagius (9 Fev 2017 às 21:33)

ruka disse:


> flashes sobre o mar...


Ainda não me apercebi. Estava distraído a tentar ver a lua entre as nuvens pois será hoje o eclipse lunar parcial.  

Enviado do meu VF-895N através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Fev 2017 às 21:42)




----------



## cookie (9 Fev 2017 às 21:46)

Ouvi ronco há pouco. E a luz deve ter tremelicado hoje pois a máquina do café está com as horas erradas.

Edit. Que BOM que fotografaram o céu na zona do porto/Matosinhos/maia de tarde. Até me doeu a alma não poder fotografar aquilo.
Novo ronco agora mesmo e bemmmmm demorado.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Fev 2017 às 21:54)

ruka disse:


> flashes sobre o mar...





cookie disse:


> Ouvi ronco há pouco. E a luz deve ter tremelicado hoje pois a máquina do café está com as horas erradas.
> 
> Edit. Que BOM que fotografaram o céu na zona do porto/Matosinhos/maia de tarde. Até me doeu a alma não poder fotografar aquilo.
> Novo ronco agora mesmo e bemmmmm demorado.
> ...



Duas descargas detectadas pelo MeteoMoita






http://www.meteomoita.com/trovoada_norte.php


----------



## dopedagain (9 Fev 2017 às 22:10)

Cota de neve nos 750 metros no gerês terras de bouro

Enviado do meu ASUS_Z00VD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Fev 2017 às 22:32)

Por aqui chove moderado e estão *5,9ºC* 

Acumulados *9,8mm*


----------



## AJCS (9 Fev 2017 às 23:01)

De ontem para hoje a pressão atmosférica levou um tombo de 19 mbar.

dados de hoje:
Temp.max. 14ºC
Temp.min. 3,7ºC
HR max. 81%
HR min. 42%
PA 1009 mbar.

Temp. atual 7,2ºC HR 75%


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Fev 2017 às 23:11)

Acumulados *6mm* por aqui...sigo com *7,2ºc*...bem mais fresco.


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Fev 2017 às 23:13)

Serra do Gerês agora mesmo 







https://www.facebook.com/caminheirosdogeres/?hc_ref=SEARCH


----------



## dopedagain (9 Fev 2017 às 23:15)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Serra do Gerês agora mesmo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehe é a minha página  já adicionamos mais algumas. aqui ficam


----------



## james (9 Fev 2017 às 23:19)

Acumulado de 11.2 mm. 

O vento sopra com grande intensidade!


----------



## timgomes (9 Fev 2017 às 23:25)

4° por aqui, parou de chover tb


----------



## Stinger (9 Fev 2017 às 23:25)

Não neva em baião


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Fev 2017 às 23:27)

O grosso da precipitação já passou, teremos apenas algumas células a deixar alguma precipitação mais isoladamente. O radar comprova isso mesmo.


----------



## james (9 Fev 2017 às 23:28)

Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Fev 2017 às 23:31)

Boa noite.



dopedagain disse:


> hehe é a minha página  já adicionamos mais algumas. aqui ficam



Muito bom! Já há bons tempos que sigo essa página, sempre com boas imagens - Gerês, What else?!... 
*Parabéns* então @dopedagain!

Por cá tivemos chuva\aguaceiros, com um *acumulado* de *6,4 mm*.
O tempo está fresco, com *5,3ºC* aos 290 metros - gostaria de saber como está aos 530 metros, mas a esta hora estava cansado para ir ali acima...
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de SSO\SSE (variável).


----------



## skinnedpt (9 Fev 2017 às 23:36)

Fotos hoje a tarde em Ovar. Foi o melhor que consegui com o que tinha à mão:


----------



## Paelagius (9 Fev 2017 às 23:39)

skinnedpt disse:


> Fotos hoje a tarde em Ovar. Foi o melhor que consegui com o que tinha à mão:


Modéstia à parte...  Estão incríveis!

Enviado do meu VF-895N através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Fev 2017 às 23:39)

Stinger disse:


> Não neva em baião


E na Serra stinger nada?? Qual é a temperatura?


----------



## Stinger (9 Fev 2017 às 23:55)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> E na Serra stinger nada?? Qual é a temperatura?


Subi ao centro hípico na serra e nada . Alguma água neve nada mais


----------



## ampa62 (9 Fev 2017 às 23:59)

Boa noite, 

Por aqui fecho a noite com cerca de 18 mm e com a temperatura estável entre os 5 e 6ºC desde as 9 da noite.


----------



## james (9 Fev 2017 às 23:59)

Por aqui o acumulado subiu para os 12.4 mm.


----------



## dopedagain (10 Fev 2017 às 00:31)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Muito obrigado @Aristocrata )


Já agora deixamos vos agora o video, estava a pegar bastante bem.


----------



## dopedagain (10 Fev 2017 às 01:03)

A cota já anda nos 650 metros aqui no minho


----------



## Snifa (10 Fev 2017 às 06:59)

Bom dia, 

tempo frio com 5.8 ºc actuais. 

*9 mm* acumulados durante a madrugada


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Fev 2017 às 07:21)

A neve andou perto, a temperatura está nos *3,6º,* creio que acima dos 650m esteja a nevar (onde houver precipitação)
Por aqui aguardo um aguaceiro que faça descer a temperatura mas a precipitação é escassa....


----------



## jonas (10 Fev 2017 às 07:23)

Boas,
Por aqui estao 4.6 graus...
A cota deve andar pelos 600m
Pelo radar tenho um aguaceiro a caminho..
Acho que na serra de santiago deve cair agua neve...


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Fev 2017 às 07:47)

Não há instabilidade suficiente para gerar uma descida de temperatura. Soube entretanto que nas terras altas de Fafe a cerca de 650m nevou sem acumulação.


----------



## jonas (10 Fev 2017 às 07:51)

Boas,
ja pinga por aqui e o ceu esta a ficar escuro
5 graus


----------



## dopedagain (10 Fev 2017 às 08:05)

Boa noite, a a Serra de corno de bico ( Vacariça em Ponte de lima acordou branquinha com neve  )


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Fev 2017 às 08:06)

*4,0º*, *88%* HR.
Aproximam-se aguaceiros, vamos ver se há alguma surpresa, segundo o GFS durante a manhã a cota rondará os 500, quero acreditar que eles têm razão


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Fev 2017 às 08:22)

Boa linha de instabilidade a aproximar-se, céu a ficar escuro, vamos lá ver se a temperatura dá um tombo e cai alguma água-neve...
*4,2º*


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Fev 2017 às 08:39)

Por aqui, sem surpresa, só chove, com *4,5º*. Infelizmente a surpresa não ocorreu por aqui...


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Fev 2017 às 09:04)

Chove bem!


----------



## Paelagius (10 Fev 2017 às 09:23)

Bom dia,

Céu muito escuro a Oeste

Enviado do meu VF-895N através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (10 Fev 2017 às 09:26)

Bom dia. 

Hoje caíram mais 13 mm. 

O acumulado desta frente já vai em 25.4 mm. 

Tatual: 6 graus

Avista- se neve nos pontos mais altos da Serra Amarela.


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Fev 2017 às 09:42)

Sol agora, com *4,8º*
Infelizmente tenho o carro no mecânico, tinha planeado ir ver a neve a Montalegre... 
Neste momento não sei dizer se na Lameira, Fafe, nevou, mas provavelmente sim, dado a temperatura rondar os 800m. Um colega meu mora lá perto, logo na hora de almoço vou ligar para saber se nevou


----------



## cookie (10 Fev 2017 às 10:08)

Em castro laboreiro nevou
https://m.facebook.com/RadioValedoM...5894072996/1359975627406356/?type=3&source=48

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Fev 2017 às 10:21)

Sigo em subida, com *6,3º
3,3mm* acumulados hoje.


----------



## vegastar (10 Fev 2017 às 10:36)

Sabem se nevou na Serra da Freita?


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Fev 2017 às 11:06)

vegastar disse:


> Sabem se nevou na Serra da Freita?



Nevou , deixo aqui duas fotos 







Na Aldeia da Castanheira:





https://www.facebook.com/cpp.rma/


E na Serra Montemuro tambem, fotos tiradas na Aldeia da Gralheira:











https://www.facebook.com/restauranteencostadomoinho/


----------



## Stinger (10 Fev 2017 às 11:27)

Daqui de gondomar vesse a freita branca


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Fev 2017 às 11:28)

Este evento aqui foi um fiasco a dois níveis: Primeiro: A neve, (Eu sei que nao se previa neve a 500m, mas eu estava com alguma esperança de ver uns farrapinhos) e nada.
Segundo: Muito pouca chuva, 2,1 mm ontem mais 3,3mm hoje, um total de 5,4mm para já neste evento, esperava pelo menos mais de 10mm...
Agora sigo com* 7º *e sol.


----------



## dopedagain (10 Fev 2017 às 11:44)

Ponte de lima hoje de manha 650 metros mais altitude nao era possível vet estava encoberto.  

Enviado do meu ASUS_Z00VD através de Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (10 Fev 2017 às 11:49)

Bom dia,

Deixo aqui 2 fotos dos montes que consigo ver a partir da minha casa. A ver pelo google earth parece que a acumulação começa por volta dos 650m




Snow by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Snow by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Fev 2017 às 11:51)

Confirmo ligeira acumulação na Lagoa, Fafe, acima dos 650\700 m.


----------



## james (10 Fev 2017 às 11:57)

Meteofan disse:


> Este evento aqui foi um fiasco a dois níveis: Primeiro: A neve, (Eu sei que nao se previa neve a 500m, mas eu estava com alguma esperança de ver uns farrapinhos) e nada.
> Segundo: Muito pouca chuva, 2,1 mm ontem mais 3,3mm hoje, um total de 5,4mm para já neste evento, esperava pelo menos mais de 10mm...
> Agora sigo com* 7º *e sol.




Meteofan,  

Antes que apareça aí algum dos membros da " comissão para a moral meteorológica ",  não deves generalizar o que achas que não ocorreu na tua zona , fazendo a transposição disso para toda a região do Litoral Norte. 
Aqui na minha zona registei já perto de 30 mm de precipitação, ontem  registei rajadas 60 km / h e houve ocorrência de neve acima dos 600 metros em muitos locais. 
De um modo geral, está a ser um bom evento. 

Saudações.


----------



## Snifa (10 Fev 2017 às 11:59)

Daqui do Porto é bem visível a neve na serra da Freita. 

Enviado do meu GT-I9505 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Fev 2017 às 11:59)

james disse:


> Meteofan,
> 
> Antes que apareça aí algum dos membros da " comissão para a moral meteorológica ",  não deves generalizar o que achas que não ocorreu na tua zona , fazendo a transposição disso para toda a região do Litoral Norte.
> Aqui na minha zona registei já perto de 30 mm de precipitação, ontem  registei rajadas 60 km / h e houve ocorrência de neve acima dos 600 metros em muitos locais.
> ...


Mas eu disse "este evento aqui" por isso dá para deduzir que não estou a generalizar. Aqui está a ser um fiasco...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Fev 2017 às 12:05)

Snifa disse:


> Daqui do Porto é bem visível a neve na serra da Freita.
> 
> Enviado do meu GT-I9505 através de Tapatalk


Snifa tira aí  uma daquelas fotos 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (10 Fev 2017 às 12:16)

Meteofan disse:


> Mas eu disse "este evento aqui" por isso dá para deduzir que não estou a generalizar. Aqui está a ser um fiasco...




Eu percebi isso, mas há membros que podem ter problemas na interpretação da lingua portuguesa, por isso postei isso para ajudar a esclarecer.


----------



## dopedagain (10 Fev 2017 às 12:23)

mais alguns videos disponibilizados na minha página.

Gerês com uma acumulação de RELEVO em altitude


----------



## Mikovski (10 Fev 2017 às 12:45)

Snifa disse:


> Daqui do Porto é bem visível a neve na serra da Freita.
> 
> Enviado do meu GT-I9505 através de Tapatalk



Confirmo, estou em casa e é bem visível do Porto.


----------



## smpereira (10 Fev 2017 às 12:53)

Daqui também é bem visível a serra da freita carregadinha de neve, vista bem bonita


----------



## Stinger (10 Fev 2017 às 12:54)

Se soubesse tinha lá ido ontem a freita xD


----------



## Snifa (10 Fev 2017 às 12:55)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Snifa tira aí  uma daquelas fotos
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Ate tirava, mas a máquina está em casa

Enviado do meu GT-I9505 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (10 Fev 2017 às 13:07)

Aguaceiro fraco de granizo agora


----------



## cookie (10 Fev 2017 às 13:17)

Manhã com aguaceiros fortes pela zona de são Mamede infesta e também por vila do conde. Em VC há pouco 7 graus e alguma trovoada. De momento não chove.
Acham que amanhã ainda haverá neve? "Perto" de VC onde ir para levar as crianças à neve?

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (10 Fev 2017 às 13:23)

*Neve em Melgaço e Arcos de Valdevez*


Várias freguesias nas zonas altas dos concelhos de Melgaço e Arcos de Valdevez no Alto Minho, acordaram esta sexta-feira cobertas por um manto branco de neve, que se deverá manter ainda durante o dia de sábado, face à previsão de ausência de chuva.

As freguesias de Castro Laboreiro e Lamas de Mouro, em Melgaço, apresentam "uma altura de neve de três a quatro centímetros", segundo o responsável da Proteção Civil, Luis Matos, e "de momento as estradas estão todas transitáveis, uma vez que os meios de limpeza e espalhamento de sal, foram pré-posicionados no terreno". Um limpa-neves do município e junta de castro Laboreiro, está preparado para acudir a eventuais situações de vias bloqueadas pela queda de neve. Segundo Luis Matos, é de prever que a situação se mantenha pelo menos até amanhã. "O melhor dia para ver o manto branco é sábado, porque está previsto não chover", disse ao Jornal de Notícias.

Também em Arcos de Valdevez, segundo o Comandante da corporação de Bombeiros Voluntários local, Filipe Guimarães, "as zonas altas do concelho estão todas com neve". O manto branco cobre as principais freguesias serranas como Cabana Maior, Gavieira, Miranda, Padroso, Rio Frio e Mezio. Cerca de meio-dia, encontravam-se meios no terreno a desobstruir e a fazer espalhamento de sal em, pelo menos, duas vias: A Estrada Municipal 530, Gavieira (que liga a sede do concelho de Arcos de Valdevez a Lamas de Mouro, no município vizinho de Melgaço) e numa estrada secundária que liga os lugares de Bustelinhos e Bouças Donas, na freguesia de Cabana Maior.














































http://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior/neve-em-melgaco-e-arcos-de-valdevez-5660043.html


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Fev 2017 às 13:33)

Deixo aqui uma foto que tirei pouco depois das 12h ,Serra da Freita:


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Fev 2017 às 14:33)

Fica também uma da Serra de Montemuro ao longe , aumentei um pouco o contraste para se conseguir distinguir a neve:


----------



## ct2jzr (10 Fev 2017 às 14:35)

Boas cheira a neve...  Cá para o abutre da neve...  Freita vai ser presenteada? 

Enviado do meu Moto G (4) através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct2jzr (10 Fev 2017 às 14:36)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Deixo aqui uma foto que tirei pouco depois das 12h ,Serra da Freita:


Pensei que era montemuro...  Irá aguentar amanhã?

Arestal alguma coisa? 




Enviado do meu Moto G (4) através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Fev 2017 às 15:12)

Deve estar a nevar com grande intensidade na Serra da Freita e em Montemuro, grande mancha de precipitação esta/vai passar por cima das serras:


----------



## james (10 Fev 2017 às 16:19)

james disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Hoje caíram mais 13 mm.
> 
> ...




Afinal estive a ver melhor e a Serra Amarela tem uma grande acumulação de neve e não só nos pontos mais altos, avista- se bem aqui de Viana, cenário espetacular!!!! 

Diria que terá uma acumulação acima dos 900/ 1000 metros.

Grande nevão aqui  no Minho acima dos 800/900 metros.


----------



## vinc7e (10 Fev 2017 às 16:33)




----------



## jonas (10 Fev 2017 às 17:55)

Boas,
Pelos vistos a cota de neve anda pelos 700m
E agua neve aos 450-500m segundo o seguimento do interior norte e centro...
Se houver precipitacao pode ser que haja surpresas tambem por ca...


----------



## Snifa (10 Fev 2017 às 18:38)

Gerês  hoje de manhã ( foto de Sérgio Gonçalves) - Facebook - Caminheiros do Gerês

https://www.facebook.com/caminheirosdogeres/


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Fev 2017 às 18:42)

Fica aqui outra foto do planalto da Serra da Freita, julgo que a acumulação de neve começa pelos 900 metros de altitude:




Durante a tarde nevou novamente, deixo aqui uma foto captada do piso panorâmico do Radar Arouca :





Fonte: Casa das Pedras Parideiras

Ao final da tarde, antes do pôr-do-sol avistava-se a Serra Amarela completamente coberta de neve!


----------



## ct2jzr (10 Fev 2017 às 19:02)

Brutal.  Achas que amanhã aguenta essa neve? Queria ir mostrar a neve dos pobres à canalha.  

Enviado do meu Moto G (4) através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Fev 2017 às 19:09)

Boa noite.

Hoje, pelas 8h, no trajecto entre Paços de Ferreira e Paredes avistei neve no Alvão, Marão e Montemuro - pareceu-me que a partir dos 700 metros de altitude estava consolidada. Provavelmente terá caído a cotas bem menores mas sem acumulação visível a grande distância.
Pelas 18h, aqui da freguesia, ainda visualizei bastante neve na Serra da Freita e (acho) na serra de São Macário. Provavelmente a partir dos 800 metros de altitude.

Por cá tivemos aguaceiros intermitente e um *acumulado* de *13,7 mm*.
O *total mensal* já está nos *213,8 mm* e o *ano hidrológico* vai em *807,7 mm*.

*Tactual: 7,3ºC
Hr: 74%*​


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Fev 2017 às 19:15)

Caiu água neve por aqui  
Agora chove fraco.
Estranho que caiu água neve com 6º ?!


----------



## jonas (10 Fev 2017 às 19:18)

Meteofan disse:


> Caiu água neve por aqui
> Agora chove fraco.
> Estranho que caiu água neve com 6º ?!


Devera haver frio em altitude e a humidade nao deve estar muito alta....


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Fev 2017 às 19:27)

Estava a 74% de humidade, 6º, e caía neve misturada com a chuva durante 2\3 minutos. Interessante... De manhã com 3,6º só chovia porque a humidade estava a 94%...


----------



## filipept (10 Fev 2017 às 19:57)

Hoje de manhã pelo Gerês (Zona da Calcedónia). Havia acumulação de neve já em Covide, Terras de Bouro (talvez 600m!?), porém, chovia nessa zona e até quando se subia para a Calcedónia, mas foi pouco (havia frio mas talvez existisse muita humidade).










































































screenshot


----------



## jonas (10 Fev 2017 às 19:57)

Começa a chover por aqui


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Fev 2017 às 20:09)

Mais algumas fotos que circulam nas redes sociais. 

Fotos da Serra da Freita (Arouca), distrito de Aveiro


----------



## jonas (10 Fev 2017 às 20:09)

Temperatura em queda com 7.9 graus


----------



## jonas (10 Fev 2017 às 21:00)

Neva bem na gralheira


----------



## james (10 Fev 2017 às 21:06)

Por aqui , os aguaceiros vão - se sucedendo. 

O acumulado de hoje é de 30,6  mm, que conjugado com os 12.4 mm de ontem já elevou para 43 mm o acumulado deste evento. 

Destaque também para a gigantesca ondulação marítima de hoje. 

Tatual:  7 graus


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Fev 2017 às 21:48)

Por aqui 6°c e vai chovendo timidamente.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (10 Fev 2017 às 22:13)

Por aqui chove fraco com 7.3 graus.


----------



## camrov8 (10 Fev 2017 às 22:27)

alguém sabe se cortaram as estradas que vão a freita


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Fev 2017 às 22:50)

camrov8 disse:


> alguém sabe se cortaram as estradas que vão a freita



Quase de certeza que sim, é sempre cada vez que neva.
Mas há uns chico espertos que tiram a vedação e passam para aceder à Serra.


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Fev 2017 às 00:07)

james disse:


> Afinal estive a ver melhor e a Serra Amarela tem uma grande acumulação de neve e não só nos pontos mais altos, avista- se bem aqui de Viana, cenário espetacular!!!!
> 
> Diria que terá uma acumulação acima dos 900/ 1000 metros.
> 
> Grande nevão aqui  no Minho acima dos 800/900 metros.



A Serra Amarela vista daqui, a cerca de 85km de distância era bem visível a camada de neve que tinha.  

Deixo aqui uma foto que tirei, com um crop da foto original e contraste aumentado:


----------



## JoaoCodeco (11 Fev 2017 às 01:02)

Boa noite! 
Noite serena, sem chuva e vento,mas fresquinha


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Fev 2017 às 08:07)

Sem chuva de noite, tive mínima de* 4,7º*
Neste momento sigo com 6*,1º *e nuvens
Algum vento também.


----------



## cookie (11 Fev 2017 às 08:19)

Céu nublado e sem vento - atualmente 9 graus. Menos frio que ontem durante o dia.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## dlourenco (11 Fev 2017 às 09:33)

Alguém me consegue confirmar como estão as zonas do gerês em termos de neve? Pedra bela e mata da albergaria ?

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Fev 2017 às 10:21)

dlourenco disse:


> Alguém me consegue confirmar como estão as zonas do gerês em termos de neve? Pedra bela e mata da albergaria ?
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


O Gerês ontem tinha muita neve, fui a Braga de tarde e pelo caminho deu para ver que estava coberto de neve e não era só nas zonas mais altas. Talvez aos 700\800m já tinha acumulação.


----------



## MarioCabral (11 Fev 2017 às 10:32)

Bom dia,

Óptimas fotos publicadas aqui no nosso cantinho. Apesar de algumas excepções, a precipitação até colaborou e tivemos um evento razoável de neve. Hoje quem manda aqui é o sol, alguma nuvens apenas, mínima de* 6,0ºc* de madrugada. Quem não estiver a trabalhar que aproveite para subir à nossas serrras, com bom tempo as imagens são ainda melhores.


----------



## dopedagain (11 Fev 2017 às 10:44)

bom dias mais registos do  minho
Gerês e Serra amarela


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Fev 2017 às 12:40)

Algum vento, rajadas acima de 30 km\h.

Está fresco, mas não frio, com *10,1º* atuais.


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Fev 2017 às 13:20)

Serra da Freita esta manhã. Dava para criarem uma pista para esquiar eheh


----------



## Breakk (11 Fev 2017 às 13:35)

Alguém sabe como estão as coisas no Marão? 
Amanhã tinha intencões de ir lá com a familia


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Fev 2017 às 14:10)

Breakk disse:


> Alguém sabe como estão as coisas no Marão?
> Amanhã tinha intencões de ir lá com a familia ️


Estou a caminho depois digo alguma coisa.mas amanhã e mau dia para la ir

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Breakk (11 Fev 2017 às 14:16)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Estou a caminho depois digo alguma coisa.mas amanhã e mau dia para la ir
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Porque não é um bom dia?
Faça boa viagem e depois diga algo


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Fev 2017 às 14:19)

Breakk disse:


> Porque não é um bom dia?
> Faça boa viagem e depois diga algo


Já avisto o Marão tem muita neve.

Amanhã irá chover e a temperatura estará a volta dos 6°c la cima a neve irá empapar ou mesmo derreter.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (11 Fev 2017 às 14:48)

Boas,
Paisagem bonita para este e para sul...
Consigo identificar 4 pontos com neve
O marao, serra da freita, serra de montemuro e serra da aboboreira


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Fev 2017 às 14:54)

Marao com nevecacima dos 1100

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Fev 2017 às 14:55)

Estao 5°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (11 Fev 2017 às 14:58)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Marao com nevecacima dos 1100
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Bem me pareceu que por estas zonas só mesmo acima 900 metros


----------



## Snifa (11 Fev 2017 às 15:10)

Boas,

ontem o acumulado ficou nos *12.8 mm*.

De momento sigo com 13.9 ºc e vento por vezes moderado de E/ENE.

A Serra Amarela está fantástica, toda branquinha 

Foto que fiz há minutos aqui de minha casa no Porto direcção NNE, com a natural perda de qualidade devido à distância, brumas, mas dá para ter uma ideia a mais de 80 Km de distância:


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Fev 2017 às 15:18)

3°c aos 1300

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Fev 2017 às 15:20)

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (11 Fev 2017 às 15:21)

Por VC dia primaveril.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Fev 2017 às 15:39)

Máxima de* 13,1º*
Neste momento já em descida e vento moderado.


----------



## jonas (11 Fev 2017 às 15:41)

Meteofan
Dai de felgueiras consegue ver a acumulaçao ( se existir) da serra da aboboreira?


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Fev 2017 às 15:43)

jonas disse:


> Meteofan
> Dai de felgueiras consegue ver a acumulaçao ( se existir) da serra da aboboreira?


Daqui só vejo o Marão, que tem bastante neve...


----------



## Breakk (11 Fev 2017 às 16:25)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Já avisto o Marão tem muita neve.
> 
> Amanhã irá chover e a temperatura estará a volta dos 6°c la cima a neve irá empapar ou mesmo derreter.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Mas se tem assim tanta neve deve aguentar ate amanha, nao?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Fev 2017 às 16:44)

Meteofan disse:


> Daqui só vejo o Marão, que tem bastante neve...


Abroboreira sem neve.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## dopedagain (11 Fev 2017 às 18:08)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> ontem o acumulado ficou nos *12.8 mm*.
> 
> ...




Estive lá hoje


----------



## dopedagain (11 Fev 2017 às 18:08)

E o nosso Minho continua carregado de neve


----------



## Stinger (11 Fev 2017 às 18:12)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Abroboreira sem neve.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Pois houve falta de precipitação é mesmo o marao não tem grande coisa pelas fotos


----------



## PauloSR (11 Fev 2017 às 19:31)

Boa noite amigos! 

Deixo aqui algumas imagens do dia de ontem, passado na Serra do Gerês...















https://www.flickr.com/photos/151855588@N06/

Bom resto de fim-de-semana a todos!


----------



## guimeixen (12 Fev 2017 às 00:32)

Boa noite,

Hoje fui a onde eu acho que se chama Serra de São Mamede segundo o google earth. A placa antes de começar a subir tinha escrito Santuário de São Mamede. Tem uma bela vista para todo o lado. Nem sabia que se conseguia ver o mar de lá. Já sei onde ir para fazer time lapses das trovoadas que se formem sobre o Gerês e nas serras à volta. 

Deixo aqui algumas das fotos que tirei:

Vista para Oeste




Sunset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


Vista para o Gerês:




Gerês by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Sunset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


O Sameiro visto de lá:




Sameiro, Braga, Portugal by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


E aqui o mar:




Sea by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Sunset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Gerês by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


A Serra Amarela:




Serra Amarela by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


Pé de Cabril:




Pé de Cabril by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Gerês by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr

[url=https://flic.kr/p/RRzoCp]
	

Gerês by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr[/URL]

E aqui uma time lapse. Quem tiver um ecrã 4k que veja nessa resolução.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Fev 2017 às 01:03)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Hoje fui a onde eu acho que se chama Serra de São Mamede segundo o google earth. A placa antes de começar a subir tinha escrito Santuário de São Mamede. Tem uma bela vista para todo o lado. Nem sabia que se conseguia ver o mar de lá. Já sei onde ir para fazer time lapses das trovoadas que se formem sobre o Gerês e nas serras à volta.
> 
> ...


Fotos fantásticas!  Obrigado pela partilha


----------



## Snifa (12 Fev 2017 às 07:56)

Bom dia,

chove bem e com gotas grossas, *4 mm* acumulados

8.6ºc actuais, pressão em queda 995.5 hpa.

*129.9 mm* este mês


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Fev 2017 às 09:05)

Neste momento *7,3º *e chuva fraca, *1,5mm* acumulados...
*993* *hPa.*
A minha estação esteve off durante a noite porque o pc se desligou 
Rajada máxima de *48 km\h* para já.


----------



## cookie (12 Fev 2017 às 09:18)

Manhã chuvosa por VC sem vento. De momento 10 graus.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Fev 2017 às 10:41)

*3,8 mm* acumlados.


----------



## jonas (12 Fev 2017 às 10:54)

Boas,
Estou no Porto, chove continuamente e moderadamente....
Vento moderado
Aveiro tem um eco amarelo/laranja em cima...


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Fev 2017 às 11:14)

Bom dia,

Manhã de chuva, actuais *10,0ºc *com *85%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## james (12 Fev 2017 às 11:27)

Bom dia. 

Dia de chuva, 2.8 mm acumulados. 

Vento fraco a moderado. 

Tatual: 10 graus 

HR: 87 % 

PA: 987.1 hPa


----------



## guimeixen (12 Fev 2017 às 11:45)

joralentejano disse:


> Fotos fantásticas!  Obrigado pela partilha



Obrigado!


Bom dia,

Já choveu bem e neste momento chove moderado. 7,6mm acumulados e 10,0°C. A pressão continua a baixar.
Estou a experimentar usar o barómetro do telemóvel e acho que não está muito errado.
Foto do que ele marca agora:


----------



## PauloSR (12 Fev 2017 às 13:30)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa noite,
> Hoje fui a onde eu acho que se chama Serra de São Mamede segundo o google earth. A placa antes de começar a subir tinha escrito Santuário de São Mamede. Tem uma bela vista para todo o lado. Nem sabia que se conseguia ver o mar de lá. Já sei onde ir para fazer time lapses das trovoadas que se formem sobre o Gerês e nas serras à volta.



Boas amigo!

Trata-se efetivamente do monte de São Mamede ou Monte de Penafiel, freguesia de Frades - Póvoa de Lanhoso. É o ponto mais alto do concelho da Póvoa de Lanhoso (750 metros de altitude). Lá do alto, podemos vislumbrar horizontes infinitos, desde das águas do oceano Atlântico, a albufeira da Caniçada, o monte da Franqueira em Barcelos e o da Penha em Guimarães, as serras do Gerês, Cabreira, Peneda, Marão, Alvão, Larouco e até a nossa vizinha Galiza.

Este local foi habitado desde os tempos mais remotos passando por lá Celtas, Romanos, Suevos e Visigodos, no qual as marcas deixadas falam desses povos. São várias as lendas associadas a este castro de Penafiel de Soaz. Aliás, nas inquirições de D. Afonso II é feita referência a um castelo no monte de Penafiel, que deve corresponder ao grande aglomerado de penedos que se encontra no topo e que hoje serve de miradouro e de posto de vigia de incêndios.

*____FIM DE OFF TOPIC*

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso, o dia já fez mil caras... Sol forte, já choveu... De momento, reina a nebulosidade...

Bom domingo a todos!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (12 Fev 2017 às 14:44)

Boa tarde! Desde as 8:00h que chove, com alguns intervalos 
Vento de sul (brisa)


----------



## Snifa (12 Fev 2017 às 15:07)

Chove bem

*10 mm* acumulados.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (12 Fev 2017 às 15:30)

Chuva moderada


----------



## Snifa (12 Fev 2017 às 15:44)

Chuvada agora, até faz "fumo"

*11.6 mm*


----------



## Snifa (12 Fev 2017 às 15:55)

*13.8 mm*, boa carga, de momento apenas uns pingos. 

11.3ºc actuais, 992.3 hpa de pressão, vento SE 18 Km/h.

O total mensal subiu para os *139,7 mm*.


----------



## james (12 Fev 2017 às 15:56)

Chove com grande intensidade!


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Fev 2017 às 16:25)

Boa tarde,
Acumulado do dia está nos *11,5mm* , neste momento não chove, o céu nublado com abertas para o mar.

Pressão mínima de *990,66 hPa* às 15:05h

Sigo com *10,3ºC* e vento de SSW a *19km/h*


----------



## JoaoCodeco (12 Fev 2017 às 16:41)

Impressionante, não para de cair 
O meu pluvio deve estar a "rebentar"


----------



## james (12 Fev 2017 às 16:43)

Chove incessantemente, belo dia de inverno!

Acumulado vai nos 12 mm. 

Tatual:  10 graus


----------



## JoaoCodeco (12 Fev 2017 às 16:52)

james disse:


> Chove incessantemente, belo dia de inverno!
> 
> Acumulado vai nos 12 mm.
> 
> Tatual:  10 graus




Na Peneda deve estar lindo... ou não?!


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Fev 2017 às 17:00)

Manhã com períodos de chuva moderada, tarde de aguaceiros, um deles forte tal como relatou o Snifa.


----------



## james (12 Fev 2017 às 17:01)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Na Peneda deve estar lindo... ou não?!




Acredito que acima dos 1000/1200 metros esteja lá a ocorrer um belo nevão. 
Que conjugado com o manto branco que já tinha, vai ficar ainda mais espesso.


----------



## efcm (12 Fev 2017 às 17:18)

guimeixen disse:


> Obrigado!
> 
> 
> Bom dia,
> ...


Provavelmente isso vai buscar dados à NET , pois o telemóvel não tem sensor barometrico


----------



## guimeixen (12 Fev 2017 às 17:33)

efcm disse:


> Provavelmente isso vai buscar dados à NET , pois o telemóvel não tem sensor barometrico



Tem pois, quase todos os Android têm barómetros e até há alguns com higrómetros e termómetros para a temperatura ambiente e não a da bateria, cpu e outras partes. O sensor chama-se BMP280.


-----------

Agora não chove e o acumulado vais nos 9,7mm. A pressão ainda foi aos 991hpa e neste momento já está a subir.


----------



## Cajo Viegas (12 Fev 2017 às 18:45)

Céu muito escuro a sul de Leixões...Traz mais uma chuvada?


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Fev 2017 às 19:14)

Aguaceiro forte neste momento, acumulado subiu para *13,2mm *


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Fev 2017 às 19:18)

Alguma chuva hoje, *7,6mm* acumulados 

Neste momento sigo com 8,7º


----------



## Snifa (12 Fev 2017 às 19:25)

Mais um aguaceiro, o acumulado subiu para os *14.4 mm*


----------



## ct2jzr (12 Fev 2017 às 20:44)

Ontem ainda deu para ver a neve na serra da freita na parte da manhã! Nada como o nevão do ano passado... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu Moto G (4) através de Tapatalk


----------



## Bakanau (12 Fev 2017 às 21:49)

Hoje domingo em pitoes das junias zona da fronteira com espanha ainda se podia brincar mt com a neve...


----------



## Sanxito (12 Fev 2017 às 21:52)

Bakanau disse:


> Hoje domingo em pitoes das junias zona da fronteira com espanha ainda se podia brincar mt com a neve...


Boa noite. 
A foto não está visível. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Fev 2017 às 23:57)

Aguaceiro moderado por aqui , o dia fecha com *16,5mm *acumulados


----------



## PauloSR (13 Fev 2017 às 00:54)

Neste momento, regressa a chuva ao coração do Minho.

Boa noite a todos


----------



## james (13 Fev 2017 às 01:01)

Boa noite. 

Chove bastante por aqui.


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Fev 2017 às 09:56)

Por aqui terminei o dia de ontem com 11,2mm. Hoje já sigo com 5,6mm
Para já não chove mas para a tarde deve vir mais


----------



## james (13 Fev 2017 às 10:27)

Bom dia. 

Mais um dia bastante chuvoso, com aguaceiros fortes! 

Ontem fechei o dia com 12.8 mm, hoje já levo 8 mm acumulados. 

Tatual: 10 graus


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Fev 2017 às 12:11)

Está um dia fresco, sigo com *9,8º*
Para já não chove...


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Fev 2017 às 14:00)

Boa tarde.

Ontem tivemos pouca chuva aqui pelo burgo Pacense. O *acumulado foi* de *5,3 mm*.
Hoje tivemos aguaceiros moderados ao início da madrugada, mais alguns fracos posteriormente, pelo que o *acumulado* vai nos *10,4 mm*.
O *total mensal* é interessante:* 230,6 mm* (precisamos de mais para que ajude na média dos meses de dezembro e janeiro que foram secos). 
O padrão de hoje é de aguaceiros intermitentes e muito localizados.
O vento tem soprado moderado de SSO.

*Tactual: 13,0ºC
Hr: 69%*​


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Fev 2017 às 15:02)

A partir das 14h começaram a cair aguaceiros moderados, mas muito curtos, que nada acumularam até agora.
*5,6mm* acumulados portanto.


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Fev 2017 às 16:01)

Aguaceiro forte com granizo neste momento. Vento com rajadas e temperatura em queda.
*6,3mm* e* 8,6º*


----------



## jpmartins (13 Fev 2017 às 16:22)

O que acham disto?
:-)







Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (13 Fev 2017 às 16:29)

Litoral Norte


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Fev 2017 às 19:15)

Boa tarde,

Dia em regime de aguaceiros, a tarde foi bem mais calma, praticamente não choveu, mas parece que a coisa se está a compor para mais daqui a pouco =) Actuais *11,4ºc* e *82%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Fev 2017 às 19:25)

Para já tudo bastante calmo. Céu com boas abertas.
Ainda tivemos um aguaceiro moderado mas curto a meio da tarde, aumentando o *acumulado* para os *11,4 mm*.
O vento sopra agora fraco de SSE.

*Tactual: 9,3ºC
Hr: 78%*​
Uma boa noite.


----------



## Snifa (13 Fev 2017 às 19:42)

Acabei de ver um clarão distante e amarelado sobre o mar a SW, seguramente a uns 90 Km de distância pelo menos 

Por aqui *4.6 mm* acumulados hoje.

11.5ºc actuais


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Fev 2017 às 19:48)

Snifa disse:


> Acabei de ver um clarão distante e amarelado sobre o mar a SW, seguramente a uns 90 Km de distância pelo menos
> 
> Por aqui *4.6 mm* acumulados hoje.
> 
> 11.5ºc actuais



Confirmo vi outro há instantes para SW


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Fev 2017 às 20:39)

Grande clarão agora mesmo para o mar a SW


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Fev 2017 às 21:19)

Claroes a SW de Espinho


----------



## Snifa (13 Fev 2017 às 21:30)

Relâmpagos a SW, o radar promete


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Fev 2017 às 21:38)

Grande relâmpago agora mesmo


----------



## AJCS (13 Fev 2017 às 21:40)

Parece que vamos ter um noite animada!


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Fev 2017 às 21:56)

Vários clarões amarelados para Sul, deve estar interessante para os lados de Aveiro.


----------



## supercell (13 Fev 2017 às 21:58)

Trovoada por Aveiro!

Aqui em cima agora...


----------



## vitamos (13 Fev 2017 às 22:09)

Trovoada em aproximação, mas sobretudo vento a acentuar-se!


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Fev 2017 às 22:15)

Já chove


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Fev 2017 às 22:17)

Pessoal consegui boas fotos. Neste momento aguardem, pode vir mais


----------



## ruka (13 Fev 2017 às 22:30)

já chove pelo Porto


----------



## JoaoCodeco (14 Fev 2017 às 00:04)

Caiu um aguaceiro moderado com trovoada à mistura 
De momento predomina o vento


----------



## Scan_Ferr (14 Fev 2017 às 03:50)

Chuva moderada


----------



## Snifa (14 Fev 2017 às 07:03)

Bom dia, 

chuva por vezes forte esta madrugada, sigo com *13.4 mm* acumulados.

De momento sem chuva, 9.6ºc, vento SSE: 14 Km/h.

Fevereiro segue com *161,7 mm* acumulados.


----------



## cookie (14 Fev 2017 às 10:52)

Pelas 9:15 o cenário era este em VC.











De momento chove - pingas grossas.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Fev 2017 às 11:55)

Ontem acumulei *7,1mm* e hoje sigo com precisamente *7,1mm* acumulados.
Céu muito nublado agora, com *9,7º*


----------



## tesla (14 Fev 2017 às 12:22)

Ouvem-se roncos em miramar e chove bem de momento


----------



## ruka (14 Fev 2017 às 12:35)

vai se ouvindo trovoada ao longe pelo Porto com chuva neste momento... muito escuro para S/SW


----------



## Snifa (14 Fev 2017 às 12:40)

Trovão!

Enviado do meu GT-I9505 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (14 Fev 2017 às 12:49)

Grande estouro há pouco, chove intensamente. 

Enviado do meu GT-I9505 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Elmamado (14 Fev 2017 às 12:51)

Zona da Madalena Gaia trovada forte e alguma chuva. 

Enviado do meu SM-G920F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Fev 2017 às 12:58)

Trovoada por aqui


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Fev 2017 às 12:59)

Trovão!! 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nando Costa (14 Fev 2017 às 13:02)

Trovoada, finalmente


----------



## Snifa (14 Fev 2017 às 13:02)

Enorme relâmpago , até iluminou a sala, e grande bomba, os vidros vibraram

Chove torrencialmente


----------



## Spak (14 Fev 2017 às 13:04)

Ouviu se bem dentro do Parque Nascente!


----------



## Stinger (14 Fev 2017 às 13:07)

Outra bomba


----------



## Stinger (14 Fev 2017 às 13:07)

Outra xD


----------



## Snifa (14 Fev 2017 às 13:09)

É cada bomba que até estremeçem as paredes


----------



## Snifa (14 Fev 2017 às 13:11)

Como chove forte, já vai em *21 mm* e a subir, bela trovoada


----------



## ecobcg (14 Fev 2017 às 13:26)




----------



## Aristocrata (14 Fev 2017 às 13:39)

Boa tarde.

Não tenho fotos! E não dei conta de trovoada - *será que tenho um escudo anti-trovoadas?!*
Neste momento temos mais um aguaceiro moderado a cair, depois de outros que foram caindo desde as 00h.
O* acumulad*o de hoje vai nos *19,0 mm*. Um pouco inesperado, pensei que teríamos menos neste dia...
O vento sopra fraco de SSE em geral.

*Tatual: 11,0ºC
Hr: 91%
*​*1 minuto depois de postar: TROVÃO!*


----------



## Snifa (14 Fev 2017 às 13:42)

Bela trovoada e descarga de água pesada/grossa que foi, por aqui o acumulado ficou nos *24.8 mm* 

De momento sem chuva.

Com esta "brincadeira" o acumulado mensal subiu para os *173,1 mm*


----------



## GabKoost (14 Fev 2017 às 13:43)

16 mm por estas bandas. Totalmente inesperado este nível de precipitação.

Não nos queixemos pois vem aí "seca" nos próximos dias.


----------



## AJCS (14 Fev 2017 às 13:51)

Trovão neste momento.

Temp.atual 11,4°
HR 86%
PA 1018 mbar

Enviado do meu SM-J510FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (14 Fev 2017 às 13:56)

Muitos semáforos desligados


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Fev 2017 às 14:10)

Ora, por aqui o último aguaceiro VALEU 6 mm.
O *acumulado* subiu para os *24,1 mm*.
3 trovões. 3! 
O vento é que permanece fraco.

Uma boa tarde.


----------



## jonas (14 Fev 2017 às 16:28)

Boa tarde.
Hoje o dia está animado, já ouvi 3 trovões e já caiu granizo 2 vezes....
Agora está calmo, mas há 5 min caiu granizo durante um aguaceiro...
Está algum frio....Tatual:8 graus.
Dia de despedida da chuva.....amanhã regressa o sol.


----------



## Spak (14 Fev 2017 às 17:03)

Stinger disse:


> Muitos semáforos desligados



Muitos mesmo. Até o Metro em Gondomar estava a passar à vista, estavam todos os semáforos desligados.


----------



## Stinger (14 Fev 2017 às 17:07)

Na circunvalação , Marques de pombal , alto de soutelo , são Caetano tudo desligado


----------



## Snifa (14 Fev 2017 às 17:36)

Por causa da trovoada muitos semáforos estão desligados e outros intermitentes, o que causa um certo caos pela Cidade.

Sigo com 13.9 ºc actuais.

De Sul e SW aproxima-se bastante escuro


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Fev 2017 às 18:08)

Chove torrencialmente, até faz fumo


----------



## Snifa (14 Fev 2017 às 18:10)

Chove com intensidade neste momento


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Fev 2017 às 18:18)

*Mau tempo apagou semáforos e provocou aluimento de terras no Porto*

A Rua do Comércio, no Porto, foi esta terça-feira encerrada ao trânsito entre a marginal e a Rua da Bolsa devido a um aluimento de terras que abriu um buraco na via.

"A Câmara do Porto isolou o local e encontra-se a trabalhar no sentido de regularizar o mais rapidamente possível a situação", adiantou.

Devido à forte trovoada que se registou ao final desta manhã, a autarquia alerta que um "número considerável" de semáforos e ligações ao Centro de Gestão Integrada foram desativados, depois de terem disparado disjuntores de segurança.

http://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/por...cou-aluimento-de-terras-no-porto-5667369.html


----------



## Snifa (14 Fev 2017 às 18:19)

*26 mm* e a contar


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Fev 2017 às 18:20)

Acumulado subiu para os *23,9mm 
*
Intensidade máxima de *137,9mm/hr* às 18:09h


----------



## criz0r (14 Fev 2017 às 18:22)

Essa célula que entrou na AMP tinha um eco vermelho antes de fazer land fall, ainda se vislumbra mais qualquer coisa a SW do Porto se entretanto não se desvanecer.


----------



## cookie (14 Fev 2017 às 22:04)

E pergunto eu como é possível pelas 13:45 estar na zona de são Mamede infesta e não ter dado conta da trovoada??? Os meus termómetros marcaram 14 graus mas a sensação térmica era de bem menos, o vento era gelado. Há pouco em vc caiu um aguaceiro com pingas grossas.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## SLM (14 Fev 2017 às 22:31)

“Mini-tornado” atinge freguesia de São Gens, Fafe.

Quem viu compara o fenómeno que hoje atingiu a freguesia de São Gens a um mini-tornado. Ao início da tarde, o vento forte com direcção incerta atingiu parte da freguesia e tombou árvores de grande porte, fez voar caixotes de lixo, telhados e quase tudo o que foi apanhando pela frente. 
Não há danos pessoais a registar, apenas prejuízos materiais.
As imagens mostram os estragos proporcionados pela força do vento."

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1278308558917133&id=265303020217697

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (15 Fev 2017 às 00:49)

Boa noite. 

Chove torrencialmente e com granizo! 

Noite de muita chuva por cá!


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Fev 2017 às 01:05)

Boa noite.

Tudo calmo nesta altura.
Céu muito nublado, com nuvens médias\altas por cima desta zona.
O vento está fraco.
Ontem o *acumulado* foi de *29,5 mm*.

*Tactual: 10,0ºC
Hr: 91%*​


----------



## jcboliveira (15 Fev 2017 às 07:55)

Ontem a trovoada queimou umas placas na central telefónica provocando um grande susto às telefonistas e deixando a instituição umas horas com problemas nos telefones. Estranhamente não provocou qualquer disparo no sistema elétrico. O segundo relâmpago deve ter caído bem perto do ISEP, pois nem 1/2 segundo passou entre o relâmpago e o trovão.


----------



## Snifa (15 Fev 2017 às 08:30)

Bom dia, 

ontem o acumulado ficou nos *30.2 mm* 

Para mim, só a excelente trovoada de ontem já valeu pelo evento todo 

De momento sigo com 11.3 ºc, vento fraco, algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Fev 2017 às 10:06)

Ontem terminei o dia com *11,4mm *acumulados. Não estive em casa de tarde, estive em casa de um colega, e lá chovia torrencialmente, não me lembro de ver chover tanto, isto por volta das 14h. No entanto em casa a estação acumulou apenas 1mm, provavelmente a célula passou ao lado...
Por agora sigo já com *13,7º*, vai ser um dia bem quentinho....


----------



## manchester (15 Fev 2017 às 10:41)

Bom dia,

Ontem aqui por Matosinhos foi dia de aguaceiros moderados / fortes, destaco a hora de almoço e, principalmente, por volta das 20h, quando ia para casa na A4 em que se "abateu" 1 verdadeiro diluvio (podem verificar nas imagens do radar de arouca). Só ao chegar perto do Tunel de Águas Santas é que as coisas acalmaram. Já não me lembrava de ver tanta água em tão pouco tempo, as ruas de Matosinhos rapidamente pareciam autênticas piscinas.


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Fev 2017 às 14:01)

Voltamos ao tempo monótono e sem história, com 15º e céu muito nublado por nuvens altas... Se é para não chover pelo menos que esteja sol, este tempo com nuvens altas é do pior...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (15 Fev 2017 às 15:47)

Meteofan disse:


> Voltamos ao tempo monótono e sem história, com 15º e céu muito nublado por nuvens altas... Se é para não chover pelo menos que esteja sol, este tempo com nuvens altas é do pior...



Confirmo! Monotonia total
Tempo abafado


----------



## jonas (15 Fev 2017 às 15:52)

Boa tarde ,
Tempo abafado....com nuvens altas
Esta é uma daquelas situações em que se pode dizer:
Que secaaa de tempo....
Concordo em pleno com o Meteofan, ao menos podia estar céu limpo, a este tempo tão monotono...
O vento está fraco .


----------



## cookie (15 Fev 2017 às 17:41)

Hoje céu encoberto com sensação de calor, tempo abafado. Cheguei a registar 19 graus no carro.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Fev 2017 às 17:46)

Se não fossem as nuvens altas a temperatura teria subido mais, ainda assim foi aos 16,3º de máxima.
Vamos ver se amanhã vamos perto dos 20º...


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Fev 2017 às 10:07)

Início de dia primaveril por aqui, depois de uma mínima de *8,7º *sigo já com *14.0º*, em subida rápida.
*60%* HR


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Fev 2017 às 11:32)

Sigo já com *17,1º*


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Fev 2017 às 13:26)

Até agora, máxima de *18,7º*...


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Fev 2017 às 14:28)

*19,1º *


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Fev 2017 às 20:06)

Depois de uns dias pela Serra da Estrela eis que estou de regresso. Dia primaveril com máxima de *18,9ºc*.


----------



## guimeixen (16 Fev 2017 às 21:18)

Boa noite,

Máxima de 20,7ºC.

Deixo aqui um gráfico da pressão registada pelo meu telemóvel desde o fim do dia 8 até hoje ao início do dia:


----------



## jonas (17 Fev 2017 às 07:32)

Bom dia,
o dia de ontem foi de sol e calor...as  13:30 h o carro marcava 19.5 graus.
Agora estao 3 graus e alguma neblina...


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Fev 2017 às 11:22)

Por aqui sigo já com *16,6º,* mais um dia que promete chegar perto dos 20º


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Fev 2017 às 12:56)

Estão *16,9º*


----------



## jonas (17 Fev 2017 às 13:33)

Boas, neste momento O termometro  carro marca 19 graus, hoje deve ir aos 20..


----------



## jonas (17 Fev 2017 às 15:31)

Céu agora nublado por nuvens altas...tempo abafado, outra vez....


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Fev 2017 às 00:56)

Boa noite.

Tudo calmo. Muito calmo...
O céu limpo, vento fraco e temperatura agradável tem disto.
O nosso amigo AA veio visitar-nos. E trouxe o bom tempo que sabe bem.
Amanhã terá uma curta pausa, com algumas nuvens e possibilidade de uns chuviscos. E domingo voltará.
Quem puder que aproveite esta dádiva. Porque ainda é inverno e o mau (bom) tempo voltará...

*Ontem
Tmín: 2,8ºC
Tmáx: 17,8ºC

Tactual: 6,3ºC
Hr: 84%
*​*Um bom fim de semana! *


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Fev 2017 às 09:24)

Bom dia.

Os "chuviscos" renderam *3,3 mm* por volta das 7.30h-8h. Foi curta a precipitação mas _quase_ grossa...
O sol já brilha e o vento é fraco. O céu está pouco nublado.

*Tactual: 10,0ºC
Hr: 92%*​


*Continuação de um bom fim de semana! *


----------



## guimeixen (18 Fev 2017 às 12:01)

Bom dia,

Aguaceiro torrencial neste momento.


----------



## Nando Costa (18 Fev 2017 às 12:21)

Boas. Por aqui, manhã de aguaceiros com abertas.


----------



## jonas (18 Fev 2017 às 16:24)

Boas,
Dia de aguaceiros com muitas abertas, 13.5 graus.
Vento de oeste moderado.


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Fev 2017 às 17:15)

Dia fresco hoje e de aguaceiros fracos, com 1mm acumulado...
*10,3º*


----------



## JoaoCodeco (18 Fev 2017 às 19:20)

Boa noite,
A madrugada passada foi de aguaceiros moderados, durante o dia, mais calmo, apenas abertas e nuvens altas.
Vento fraco de N/NO


----------



## jonas (18 Fev 2017 às 21:55)

Bem, desde que eu escrevi a mensagem neste topico a tarde.....nem mais um pingo caiu.
Tudo calmo....
Vento frio de oeste...
Tatual:8.4 e a arrefecer.


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Fev 2017 às 11:07)

Céu limpo e não muito quente, com *12,9º*
A minha estação hoje registou 0,3mm de precipitação, não compreendo, sei que poderia ser devido ao vento mas parece-me estar bem segura nao acredito que o vento possa ter mexido o pluviometro mas...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (19 Fev 2017 às 15:55)

Boa tarde,
Temperatura 16ºC 
H.R 65%


----------



## jonas (19 Fev 2017 às 16:10)

Boas,
Dia de calor, já andei de t-shirt....vento moderado com algumas rajadas de norte.


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Fev 2017 às 16:38)

Boas,

Mínima foi *7,2ºC*

Agora a tarde segue bastante agradável, com temperatura a rondar os *18ºC*, que é a máxima do dia.

Vento de NNE / Nordeste  a *10km/h*

Deixo uma foto que tirei hoje ao final da manhã, boa visibilidade ainda assim com alguma neblina no horizonte:


----------



## MarioCabral (19 Fev 2017 às 18:53)

Boa tarde,

Dia com temperatura agradável, máxima de *18,6ºc*. Estive pela zona de Leça da Palmeira e era tanta gente que parecia que já tinha chegado o Verão. Com o cair da noite, nota-se bem o arrefecimento...


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Fev 2017 às 09:27)

Bom Dia.
Para já sem vento, por essa razão a temperatura vai disparando e segue já nos* 12,1º*


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Fev 2017 às 11:15)

15,3º neste momento


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Fev 2017 às 14:03)

Boa tarde,

Mais um dia em tudo idêntico ao de ontem, muito sol e tempo morno ao sol. Actuais *18,6ºc* e *45%* de humidade relativa, para já a máxima do dia.


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Fev 2017 às 14:56)

Boa tarde,

Mais um dia cheio de sol, mínima de *9,2ºC.*

Durante a manhã a Lestada soprou moderada com rajadas que chegaram aos *48km/h* de ENE. Foto que tirei ao final da manhã, neblinas levadas mar dentro pelo vento:





Neste momento *18ºC* com apenas *43%* de humidade e vento de Nordeste.


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Fev 2017 às 15:57)

Máxima de 18,3º até ao momento. Agora sigo com 18,1º e apenas 31% de humidade. Vento fraco de SE.


----------



## jonas (20 Fev 2017 às 16:22)

Boas,
Cheguei à conclusão de que a minha terra é mais quente do que muitas por aqui a volta.Se fosse a mais fria e que me orgulhava....
O meu avô diz que as 14 segundo o carro estavam 20.5 graus e as 16h estavam 19.5 graus.....
Tatual:19 graus
Dia quente quase sem vento...
Pode ser que no fim de semana este bom (mau) tempo termine....


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Fev 2017 às 17:05)

Máxima de *19,7ºc* ao inicio da tarde, actuais *16,7ºc* e* 60%* de humidade relativa, a direcção do vento virou para NW...


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Fev 2017 às 18:12)

Hoje a máxima foi aos *18,3º *
Vamos lá ver se nos próximos dias chego aos 20º, muito quente para fevereiro...


----------



## Snifa (20 Fev 2017 às 18:22)

Boa tarde,

Tempo bastante ameno para Fevereiro, diria mesmo algo "quente". 

Hoje por aqui a máxima foi de *20.3 ºc*. e mínima de *9.3ºc*.

Neste momento ainda 16.5 ºc, vento fraco e 66 % HR.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (20 Fev 2017 às 21:52)

Boa noite, 
Dia ameno com temperatura de 18.3ºC 
De momento vento fraco de nordeste


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Fev 2017 às 00:31)

Com a noite os termómetros vão baixando lentamente, actuais *11,1ºc* e *67%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Fev 2017 às 08:56)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *11,8ºC* ,  alta para a época.

Neste momento sigo com *12,7ºC *com vento a *34km/h* de ENE, com rajadas moderadas a fortes.


----------



## Luso Meteo (21 Fev 2017 às 10:55)

Boas, ainda não são 11 horas e sigo já com *16º*, hoje vai chegar perto dos 20º..


----------



## Luso Meteo (21 Fev 2017 às 11:02)

Vento com rajadas a rondar os 30 km\h agora de SE.


----------



## Luso Meteo (21 Fev 2017 às 13:49)

Já bem perto dos 20º, neste momento sigo com 19,3º
Se não for lá hoje, amanhã quase de certeza que vai, está muito quente para fevereiro...


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Fev 2017 às 13:51)

Segue morno por aqui, para já com *19,4ºc* e *46%* de humidade relativa. Uma fotocópia de ontem...


----------



## jonas (21 Fev 2017 às 13:55)

Boas,
O carro marca 19.5 graus , céu limpo e vento de Leste.


----------



## Luso Meteo (21 Fev 2017 às 14:34)

*19,8º* de máxima até ao momento. Anda-se bem de T-shirt...


----------



## guimeixen (21 Fev 2017 às 15:55)

Boa tarde,

22,1°C nesta estação e 21,1°C na minha varanda virada a norte. Entre o teto e o telhado do prédio onde moro vai nos 30,6ºC.


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Fev 2017 às 17:58)

Máxima de *20,1ºc* por aqui, já nos *16,7ºc*.


----------



## Snifa (21 Fev 2017 às 18:31)

Boas,

máxima de *21.3 ºc* por aqui 

Há dias de Verão que não são assim..

Neste momento 17.8ºc, vento fraco e 65% HR.

Céu limpo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Fev 2017 às 19:33)

Boa noite,

Hoje a brisa marítima nem chegou a aparecer por aqui, foi sempre Leste... Máxima de *20,3ºC* pelas 17:13h

Neste momento ainda com *17,5ºC* e *46%* de humidade, vento fraco de Nordesde.


----------



## AJCS (21 Fev 2017 às 19:33)

Mais um dia de primavera com temperaturas a rondar os 20ºC, mas vamos ter um carnaval molhado.


----------



## Luso Meteo (21 Fev 2017 às 20:10)

Tive máxima de *19,8º*...
Agora ainda estão uns fantásticos *14,2º *e em subida!!! 
Enfim, parece primavera.


----------



## Intruso (22 Fev 2017 às 09:30)

Bom dia. 
Serei o único a notar que hoje se nota perfeitamente o sol por entre as poeiras vindas do Saara?


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Fev 2017 às 09:47)

Está calor... tive mínima de 10º e já está em subida rápida, já com *15,3º*


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Fev 2017 às 10:12)

Bastante poeira no ar por aqui, e sigo já com 16,4º, hoje certamente vai aos 20\21º


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Fev 2017 às 10:14)

Intruso disse:


> Bom dia.
> Serei o único a notar que hoje se nota perfeitamente o sol por entre as poeiras vindas do Saara?


Não, aqui também se nota bem...


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Fev 2017 às 13:46)

*21,4º *de máxima até agora, muito quente...


----------



## 1337 (22 Fev 2017 às 14:45)

Ontem a máxima em Ponte de Lima foi de 23.8ºC segundo  EMA, precisamente a EMA mais quente do país e realmente confirmo que tem estado tempo muito quente para a altura do ano por cá, impressionante 

Hoje passo dos 24ºC de certeza.


----------



## jonas (22 Fev 2017 às 15:15)

Boas,
Hoje esta calor, muito calor para esta altura do ano....
Tatual: 23.5 graus ( segundo o termometro do lidl)


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Fev 2017 às 15:26)

A temperatura hoje foi aos 22º...  No carnaval vai estar bem mais frio


----------



## guimeixen (22 Fev 2017 às 15:35)

Boa tarde,

Bem quente, 23,8ºC agora.


----------



## guimeixen (22 Fev 2017 às 19:07)

Pôr do sol de hoje:




Dusty sunset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Dusty sunset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Dusty sunset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Fev 2017 às 19:49)

Boa noite.

Os nossos governanrtes podiam puxar o carnaval para esta semana que o povo agradecia...É que sabia mesmo bem. E eles conseguem tudo. 

Bem, ontem e hoje dias primaveris, excelentes, que nem a poeira africana conseguiu estragar.
As noites são no entanto frias (pelo menos por cá) mas suportáveis com um bom agasalho, claro. 
O vento tem soprado fraco.

*Tmín: 4,0ºC
Tmáx: 21,2ºC

Tactual: 11,5ºC
Hr: 61%*​


----------



## Snifa (23 Fev 2017 às 07:09)

Bom dia, 

mais fresco hoje com *8.4 ºc* neste momento e que é a mínima do dia.

Ontem a máxima foi de *21.5 ºc*  e com muita poeira presente na atmosfera 

Ao fim do dia era bem visível a poeirada na atmosfera, pelas tonalidades e o aspecto " filtrado" do sol.

Foto que fiz na altura:


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Fev 2017 às 10:37)

1337 disse:


> Ontem a máxima em Ponte de Lima foi de 23.8ºC segundo  EMA, precisamente a EMA mais quente do país e realmente confirmo que tem estado tempo muito quente para a altura do ano por cá, impressionante
> 
> Hoje passo dos 24ºC de certeza.



Boas,

Parece que a estação foi aos 24,5ºC.
Novamente a máxima mais alta da rede IPMA, fornalha.


----------



## remember (23 Fev 2017 às 11:54)

Realmente o norte está a bater recordes para a a altura do ano, tenho acompanhado algumas estações amadoras e por incrível que pareça algumas a chegar bem perto dos 30ºC.
Esta por exemplo: https://portuguese.wunderground.com...PONTEDE122#history/s20170222/e20170222/mdaily

29,7ºC de máxima ontem, segue atualmente com 21,7ºC


----------



## 1337 (23 Fev 2017 às 12:18)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Parece que a estação foi aos 24,5ºC.
> Novamente a máxima mais alta da rede IPMA, fornalha.


Sim, a EMA está no campo, eu aqui no centro com os edifícios ainda sinto mais calor, quando vejo pessoas a andar de t shirt em Fevereiro por cá, já nem sei descrever isto. Vale que as noites ainda estão frescas.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Fev 2017 às 13:58)

remember disse:


> Realmente o norte está a bater recordes para a a altura do ano, tenho acompanhado algumas estações amadoras e por incrível que pareça algumas a chegar bem perto dos 30ºC.
> Esta por exemplo: https://portuguese.wunderground.com...PONTEDE122#history/s20170222/e20170222/mdaily
> 
> 29,7ºC de máxima ontem, segue atualmente com 21,7ºC


Esses valores não podem estar corretos. Provavelmente são estações sem Radiation Shield.


----------



## remember (23 Fev 2017 às 14:19)

Tiagolco disse:


> Esses valores não podem estar corretos. Provavelmente são estações sem Radiation Shield.



Quanto a isso não sei...
Mas como têm o símbolo dourado...


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Fev 2017 às 15:15)

É de mim ou os 19ºc de previsão para hoje saíram furados? Aqui apenas nos 14,8ºc, já estive nos 15,2ºc. Mas os 19ºc não me parece que lá chegue perto...


----------



## cookie (23 Fev 2017 às 22:17)

Os últimos dias por VC têm sido primaveris embora ontem houvesse aquela poeira no ar que enfraquecia o sol. Hoje um dia mais fresco com o vento norte também mais intenso que ontem. Ontem 22 graus e hoje 19.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (24 Fev 2017 às 10:58)

Bom dia! 
O dia de ontem foi marcado por nebulosidade alta, mas tempo quente, com a máxima a registar 20.5ºC e humidade relativa de 54%, sendo que à noite foi de vento fraco (brisa) e uma temperatura de 10.9ºC
De momento céu nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco (brisa) de NE/E


----------



## jonas (24 Fev 2017 às 20:01)

Boas,
Ontem dia de calor e poeira
Hoje outro dia de sol e calor, mas ja quase nao se notavam poeiras, as 15:43 o termo do lidl marcava 23 graus.temperatura muito alta para a altura do ano em que nos encontramos, enfim....
O vento esta de este/nordeste.
Tatual:12.3 graus
No fim de semana vou para oliveira do hospital e visitar a neve a serra da estrela, estou com esperança de ver nevar( na serra).


----------



## qwerl (24 Fev 2017 às 20:37)

jonas disse:


> No fim de semana vou para oliveira do hospital e visitar a neve a serra da estrela, estou com esperança de ver nevar( na serra).



Se vais lá no fim de semana acho que não vais ter muita sorte, a neve que havia lá já deve ter derretido quase toda com os últimos dias de calor, e queda de neve só a partir de Segunda 

Por aqui os últimos dias tem sido de bastante sol, alguma poeira no ar e dias quentes com noites frescas  Que bem que sabe andar de roupa de verão outra vez


----------



## Luso Meteo (24 Fev 2017 às 20:41)

Mais um dia quente, com máxima de *19º*
Agora está mais fresco, mas longe de estar frio.
Aproveito para dizer que vendo uma estação meteorológica completa por um preço bastante interessante.
Vejam o anúncio:
https://www.olx.pt/anuncio/estao-meteorolgica-completa-barata-IDAeD0B.html

Se for para alguém aqui do fórum até posso fazer um desconto para 42,50€, é sempre melhor vender a um apaixonado pela meteorologia do que outra pessoa


----------



## cookie (24 Fev 2017 às 20:57)

Por aqui dia idêntico aos anteriores. No ano de 2000 o fim de fevereiro foi verdadeiramente quente (a registarem-se 20 graus às 8:00 da manhã). Passei esse carnaval no hospital e lembro-me bem... Quando tive alta vinha de muletas e parafusos no tornozelo e foi quando o tempo virou e choveu a potes! Alguém tem registos dessa altura? Só por curiosidade...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Fev 2017 às 20:59)

qwerl disse:


> Se vais lá no fim de semana acho que não vais ter muita sorte, a neve que havia lá já deve ter derretido quase toda com os últimos dias de calor, e queda de neve só a partir de Segunda


A serra ainda está bem carregadinha: 





Imagem de satélite de hoje.


----------



## jonas (24 Fev 2017 às 21:15)

qwerl disse:


> Se vais lá no fim de semana acho que não vais ter muita sorte, a neve que havia lá já deve ter derretido quase toda com os últimos dias de calor, e queda de neve só a partir de Segunda
> 
> Por aqui os últimos dias tem sido de bastante sol, alguma poeira no ar e dias quentes com noites frescas  Que bem que sabe andar de roupa de verão outra vez


Eu vou ficar ate terça de manha....segunda vou tentar ver neve la em cima.


----------



## AnDré (24 Fev 2017 às 21:18)

jonas disse:


> Eu vou ficar ate terça de manha....segunda vou tentar ver neve la em cima.



O topo da serra mantém-se com uma boa cota de neve.

Acompanha as imagens que diariamente a estância de ski partilha:

https://www.facebook.com/SkiSerraDaEstrela/?fref=ts


----------



## jonas (24 Fev 2017 às 21:21)

AnDré disse:


> O topo da serra mantém-se com uma boa cota de neve.
> 
> Acompanha as imagens que diariamente a estância de ski partilha:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/SkiSerraDaEstrela/?fref=ts


Obrigado.


----------



## qwerl (24 Fev 2017 às 21:27)

Tiagolco disse:


> A serra ainda está bem carregadinha:



Não liguei grande coisa ao nevão de há duas semanas Com um tempo destes até parece que já não neva aos meses


----------



## cookie (24 Fev 2017 às 23:00)

Estive lá no fim de semana e havia bastante neve mesmo. Pelo menos No sábado de tarde nevou um pouco e no domingo de manhã também.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Fev 2017 às 17:16)

Bom tarde companheiros,

Dia de céu muito nublado, mais fresco que os anteriores, máxima de *15,4ºc*. Sigo com *12,8ºc* e *82%* de humidade relativa. Ela está a caminho


----------



## Luso Meteo (25 Fev 2017 às 18:17)

Agora está a descer a temperatura...
Céu limpo, máxima de *18,4º*, agora sigo com* 11º*


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Fev 2017 às 11:08)

Bom dia.

Depois de dias primaveris, hoje já temos a tão ansiada mudança (é pena para os cortejos mais a norte hoje e terça-feira) com a chuva fraca\chuvisco que tem caído cá em Paços de Ferreira, pelo menos desde as 9h. Tem sido intermitente, não resultando dela qualquer acumulação de momento.
A temperatura está razoável, "nem carne nem peixe". Mas haverá muita pele de galinha das moçoilas nos desfiles carnavalescos...

*Tactual: 12,5ºC
Hr: 77%
*​*A todos um bom carnaval. E muita chuva também! *


----------



## AJCS (26 Fev 2017 às 12:31)

Bom dia,

Começa a fazer-se sentir a aproximação da frente fria.

09.00  1024mbar  12,2ºc  HR 63%
12.00  1023mbar  15,6ºc  HR 58%
16.00  1021mbar  15,3ºc  HR 65%
17.00  1020mbar  14,2ºc  HR 72%
19.00 1020mbar   13,3ºc  HR  81%


----------



## qwerl (26 Fev 2017 às 23:09)

Boas

Por aqui dia de céu muito nublado com chuvisco intermitente e um período de chuva fraca a meio da tarde.

Por agora noite bastante agradável, temperatura a rondar os 14ºC


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Fev 2017 às 08:21)

Bom Dia.
Aqui de noite acumulou *1,5mm*.
Está fresco com *8,6º* atuais e chuvisca.


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2017 às 10:14)

Bons dias,
Hoje e amanhã por Gondomar, minha terra natal.
Céu nublado, já chuviscou
T.atual de 12°C


Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Fev 2017 às 11:29)

Boas,

Por aqui chuva fraca acompanhada de vento, acumulados *1,0mm *

Sigo com *11,5ºC* e vento de SSW a *30km/h* com rajadas.


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Fev 2017 às 11:33)

Sigo com *2mm* acumulados e *8,9º*


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Fev 2017 às 12:28)

Chove bem, *3mm *acumulados...


----------



## Nando Costa (27 Fev 2017 às 12:40)

Boas. Manhã de chuva por aqui. Ontem o dia foi passado em Ovar e a chuva chegou a ameaçar o desfile de Carnaval, mas o tempo lá se aguentou. Amanhã, terça-feira de Carnaval, não sei se teremos tanta sorte como ontem, já que a chuva promete marcar presença.


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2017 às 13:09)

Boa tarde, 

por aqui a chuva vai caíndo certinha, sigo com  *5 mm* acumulados e 11.5 ºc actuais.

Fevereiro segue agora com *184,1 mm *


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Fev 2017 às 13:55)

Sigo com *6,1mm *e apenas *9,4º*


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2017 às 14:07)

Continua os chuviscos 
T.atual de 11°C, em Gondomar

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Fev 2017 às 16:21)

Boa tarde.

Cá pelo Vale do Sousa tivemos períodos de chuva fraca a moderada durante a manhã.
Agora não chove mas está farrusco. É tempo de carnaval afinal...
O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado de SSO\OSO.
O *acumulado* está nos *7,4 mm*.

*Tactual: 10,9ºC
Hr: 91%*​


----------



## AJCS (27 Fev 2017 às 20:08)

Dia chuvoso com algumas abertas.

08:00  1018 mbar  10,8ºc  HR 95%
12;00  1017 mbar  11,7ºc  HR 95%
18:00  1016 mbar  12,1ºc  HR 82%
20;00  1016 mbar  11,6ºc  HR 78%

Parece que vai piorar bastante dentro de dias.


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Fev 2017 às 10:30)

Bom dia.

Dia de carnaval cinzento - há que animar isto!!! 
Já choveu, sob a forma de curtos mas moderados aguaceiros ao longo da madrugada.
O *acumulado do dia* vai nos *4,3 mm*.
O *total acumulado mensal* está nos *278,1 mm*.

Para sexta e sábado - há ainda indefinição, pelo que não sabemos se a depressão passará pela zona norte da península ou mais para centro. E isso fará toda a diferença!


----------



## joselamego (28 Fev 2017 às 12:00)

Bons dias,
Céu nublado por Gondomar
Chuviscou de madrugada e início da manhã 
T.atual de 11°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (28 Fev 2017 às 12:39)

Bom Dia.
Chuva por aqui, *7,62mm* acumulados.
*9,2º*


----------



## MarioCabral (28 Fev 2017 às 18:39)

Boa tarde e bom Carnaval,

Por aqui apenas algum chuvisco mas que nada acumulou, sigo com céu muito nublado, actuais *12,7ºc* e *88%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Luso Meteo (28 Fev 2017 às 18:47)

Por aqui dia de chuva fraca\moderada.
Acumulados *13mm*
Sigo com *9,5º*


----------



## AJCS (1 Mar 2017 às 19:51)

Poucas variações ao longo do dia:

08:00  1020 mbar  11,2ºc  >95%
12:00  1021 mbar  13,1ºc   88%
15:00  1020 mbar  12,8ºc   83%
18:00  1020 mbar  12,6ºc   84%
20:00  1020 mbar  12,1ºc   89%

Já para sexta e sábado a coisa promete:


----------



## JoaoCodeco (2 Mar 2017 às 09:12)

Bom dia, 
Céu nublado por nuvens altas, sendo que nas zonas montanhosas se nota a neblina! 
O mês de Fevereiro terminou com uns míseros 160mm


----------



## Snifa (2 Mar 2017 às 09:21)

Pessoal, é só para avisar que já estamos em Março 

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-norte-marco-2017.9187/


----------

